# AUSTRALIA - FIFA World Cup 2022 bid



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Buckley releases Cup oval planArticle from: Font size: Decrease Increase Email article: Email Print article: Print Submit comment: Submit comment VAL MIGLIACCIO
October 23, 2009 12:01am
ADELAIDE Oval's state-of-the-art redevelopment plan - a 55,000 all-seater stadium - is in the box seat to win the right to host FIFA World Cup matches.

Football Federation Australia chief executive Ben Buckley yesterday gave assurances Adelaide Oval was a safe bet to host potential 2018 or 2022 World Cup matches.

The FFA's vote of confidence would make Adelaide a potential World Cup semi-final venue for the 64-match World Cup tournament. 

Melbourne's MCG is favourite to win the final while Sydney's ANZ Stadium is tipped to host the opening match. 

The FFA will by the end of the month receive financial guarantees from all state governments with regard to the FIFA 2018 and 2022 World Cup bid.

The FFA needs to have its bid ready for FIFA by May next year.

Buckley has claimed to have seen the impressive plans for the proposed new Adelaide Oval redevelopment which has been backed by the Australian Football League hierarchy. 

SHOULD THE SA GOVERNMENT TRY TO BRING THE SANFL AND SACA TOGETHER? Have your say in the poll to the right of this page and in the comment box below.

However it's understood that the SANFL and SACA are yet to agree to the dual tenancy proposal.

"I've seen a very, very good plan for Adelaide Oval," Buckley said yesterday.

"It's very impressive and we have to have all stadium plans into FIFA by May next year."

The FFA currently has five near-FIFA compliant World Cup stadiums - the MCG, Etihad Stadium, Sydney Football Stadium, ANZ Stadium and Suncorp Stadium.

It needs seven more compliant stadiums to have any hope of winning the FIFA World Cup vote.

Buckley singled out Adelaide Oval, Newcastle's redeveloped EnergyAustralia Stadium, Gold Coast Stadium's state government-funded 45,000-seat redevelopment, an upgraded Townsville Dairy Farmers Stadium in Townsville, Perth's Subiaco Oval and Canberra Stadium as the key venues for the World Cup. 

In Switzerland next December, FIFA will decide which nation will host the 2018 and 2022 World Cups. Hindmarsh Stadium is tipped to be a World Cup training venue for the FIFA tournament and will remain the home of Adelaide United and state soccer despite the proposed Adelaide Oval redevelopment.

Adelaide Oval will also guarantee that United would be able to host future A-League grand finals without any FFA procrastination.

The FFA has been reluctant to award Adelaide United a grand final purely because of the current stadium dilemma. The new Oval redevelopment could also bring the Socceroos back to Adelaide on a regular basis.


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord David said:


> Adelaide Oval though unideal, might look decent once fully upgraded...


MV's article above linked here:

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,1,26248325-5006301,00.html

Sorry, that redevelopment of AO might be great for cricket and foody, but for a WC stadium it is an EPIC FAILURE.

Seriously... 

The MCG, due to its sheer scale and iconic status, could be forgiven its idiosyncrasies. AO on the other hand. Oh my.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

I say this as an Australian resident who'd love the finals to come down here...

How can we expect to host the finals if we can't even justify building 8 football specific venues of suitable size?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

At the moment the FFA and the media are still on about using 4 ovals which is crippling to the bid. Morons the lot of them. I can only imagine these will be put forward in the intitial bid book but like Germany and RSA before, plans change and decent new venues are built. Think Germany initially proposed facelifts for Rhein Stadion, Waldstadion and Munich's Olympic stadium, only to build Allianz, Commerzbank and LTU Arena which wasn't used for the WC. RSA proposed the use of ABSA Kings Park and Newlands in their bid but have since built Moses Mabhida stadium and Green Point stadium. Lets all hope this is what happens in the Aussie bid.



> The FFA's vote of confidence would make Adelaide a potential World Cup semi-final venue


Ummm, no.

Lets see, still below the required 60 000 for Semi.
In the countries 5th largest city which has an almost stagnant population.
Hell my sketch design for Adelaide is more appropiate for the WC.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Ragarms said:


> MV's article above linked here:
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,1,26248325-5006301,00.html
> 
> ...


Well if it's 55,000, then at least it's at a decent as opposed to just making it capacity.

Will Subiaco Oval still be considered? I was hoping for an upgraded Perth Oval, even if it were at base capacity.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I think OZ is better off waiting for 2026 and hoping to beat China...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^I think with should give the US a decent run for their money.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/sport...1256147842603.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1

Major codes on the move if Australia gets World Cup

Michael Lynch
October 23, 2009

THE AFL and National Rugby League will have to shift matches out of Australia's capital cities for up to eight weeks during the winter of 2018 or 2022 if Australia wins the right to host the World Cup in either of these years.

Under FIFA regulations no major competitions can take place in any city hosting World Cup matches for the duration of the tournament, which lasts four weeks. The grounds being used for matches have to be clean of all existing advertising and not used for the four weeks leading up to the competition matches being staged.

In Melbourne's case, World Cup games would be at Etihad Stadium and the MCG, in Sydney at ANZ Stadium and Sydney Football Stadium, with major venues in Brisbane, Adelaide, Newcastle, the Gold Coast, Canberra and Perth also affected as they would be grounds where cup games would be staged.

Melbourne's new rectangular stadium is too small to meet FIFA criteria of minimum 40,000 capacity and can only be extended at enormous cost.

It's not just during the World Cup proper that soccer would take over the Australian sporting landscape. The NRL and Australian rules would also struggle to host matches in the four weeks leading up to the competition proper in some major cities as other non-matchday venues would be designated as FIFA training grounds, and could not be used for Australian football or league matches during that period.

Effectively, soccer's rival codes would have to shut down for up to eight weeks, or move the bulk of their competitions to rural and regional areas such as Geelong's Skilled Stadium or Wollongong's WIN Stadium.

It's a huge ask - and agreement has to be reached before next May, when Football Federation Australia must submit its final document on match venues, stadiums and infrastructure to FIFA. The FIFA executive will choose which countries will host the 2018 and 2022 World Cups at a meeting in Switzerland in December 2010.

FFA chief Ben Buckley, formerly Andrew Demetriou's No. 2 at the AFL, is optimistic agreement can be reached. Talks between all codes have been taking place, and Buckley argues that the legacy of improved sporting infrastructure for all sports when the cup caravan has moved on cannot be ignored.

FFA points to upgrades that occurred at the Gabba, Canberra Stadium, the MCG and Hindmarsh in Adelaide, because football was a key sport in the Sydney Olympics, as illustrative of the long-term gains from massive stadium investment.

''It would be fantastic to build all football venues, but we're also realistic enough to know it must leave a legacy for the entire sporting community,'' Buckley said. He said he was discussing use of Etihad with Demetriou.

''We have been discussing all the major issues and we will work with all the codes to look at alternative venues during that period. [But] the benefits will go to all sports. There will be huge capital investment in all venues,'' he said.

''The World Cup requires an eight-week period of displacement for those venues. But the other codes understand the benefits to Australia of hosting the World Cup [and] there's a pretty good working relationship with all the codes,'' Buckley said. ''There is precedence here, with the Olympic Games and the Rugby World Cup.''

THE STADIUMS

The World Cup involves 64 matches; Australia needs 12 venues that satisfy FIFA capacity and infrastructure demands. The FFA has identified 64 grounds that could be used as training venues.

MCG: Oval but the cathedral of Australian sport and one of the largest grounds in the world.

ETIHAD: World class, particularly with seats pulled in to make ground a rectangle.

SUNCORP (Brisbane): Probably the best rectangular venue in the country.

SYDNEY FOOTBALL STADIUM: Needs upgrade but good atmosphere.

ANZ STADIUM: Hosted the Olympics.

NSW: A fourth stadium upgrade (perhaps Parramatta) is on the cards.

NEWCASTLE: Subject of a massive government funded upgrade.

CARRARA (Gold Coast): Talks in train to reconfigure to 45,000 capacity with the option of making it rectangular for soccer.

TOWNSVILLE: Redevelopment plan being discussed for Dairy Farmers Stadium.

ADELAIDE: Discussions for upgrade of Adelaide Oval.

PERTH: Decision deferred on a new stadium. Possibility of a redevelopment of Subiaco.

CANBERRA: Canberra Stadium requires upgrade.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm glad they've realized the major task in organizing a world cup beyond just selecting or having 12 match venues available.


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm glad they've realized the major task in organizing a world cup beyond just selecting or having 12 match venues available.


Yeah but they still havent grasped the no more than 1 city with 2 venues rule, though I think FIFA might let it slide if they gave the WC to Aus considering their existing infastructure. Still they would probably need more construction/redevelopment (in terms of stadia) work than SA to host successfully


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

I would hope that any newly built rectangular stadiums are built in such a way that they can be scaled down after the tournament to have suitable A-league capacities. Korea/Japan left a legacy of the wrong kind: a legacy of cavernous venues far too big for the domestic leagues (with a few exceptions).


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

I did not realise that other tournaments could not be held in the same city during the cup I suppose they will either have to stop or use other cities. I know places like Geelong, Ballarat, Launceston and Hobart wouldent mind been given an oppourtunity to host AFL matches. Could in fact be a great thing for those places in terms of gaining infrustructure and revenue from hosting the events.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Australian World Cup bid needs rivals' good will*
22 October 2009

SYDNEY (AP) - A push to bring the World Cup to Australia would have to rely on the good grace of rival codes which outstrip football for TV ratings and crowd numbers in the domestic market.

Backers of Australia's bids for the 2018 or 2022 World Cup conceded Thursday that they'd need the Australian Football League, the National Rugby League and Super 14 rugby union teams to vacate their main venues in the middle of their seasons to have any chance of providing the facilities to host the world's biggest single sports event.

While football is the global game, it is currently ranked third of four football choices in Australia.

"We've met with all the sporting codes and they're all in broad agreement about the importance of the FIFA World Cup for Australia and the legacy it would deliver in terms of sporting infrastructure," Football Federation Australia chief executive Ben Buckley said. "There's a precedent in relation to the Sydney Olympics and the Rugby World Cup."

The AFL's Australian Rules is a domestic game, similar to Irish Gaelic football, and is the most popular sport in five of Australia's eight main states and territories.

Rugby league has its strongest presence in New South Wales and Queensland states, plus northern England. Rugby union is slipping in popularity in Australia, but is the more international of the rugby codes and has just had its condensed Sevens format included in the Olympics. Its Super 14 competition involves provincial teams from Australia, New Zealand and South Africa.

In 2000, the AFL and NRL ended their seasons early so as not to impede on Sydney's buildup to hosting the Olympics, which were in September, and again for the Rugby World Cup in 2003.

Buckley said it would take some work to convince rival codes to split their seasons in half to accommodate a June/July World Cup, but says the lure of improved stadiums could yield cooperation.

FIFA regulations stipulate a lockout for rival sports during the World Cup and for a four-week buildup.

The Australian government has supported the FFA's bids for the World Cup, and is expecting final projected costings from organizers next week. The FFA must lodge thorough World Cup plans next May with FIFA, which will vote on the 2018 and 2022 in December of next year.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure the AFL is just thrilled to death at the prospect of having Geelong as it's big venue for a month.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2009/10/24/88891_news.html

World Cup bid may boost Dairy Farmers 

LENDL RYAN

October 24th, 2009 

TOWNSVILLE'S major sporting venue, Dairy Farmers Stadium, would almost double in capacity as part of a bid to bring the 2018 or 2022 Football World Cup to Australia. 

The stadium's 26,500 capacity would be increased to 40,000 capacity to meet the requirement of the sport's governing body, Federation Internationale de Football Association's (FIFA).

Newcastle's Energy Australia Stadium, Carrara on the Gold Coast, Canberra's Bruce Stadium and a venue in Sydney's west would also be redeveloped.

Sydney's ANZ Stadium and Sydney Football Stadium, Melbourne's MCG and Etihad Stadium, Brisbane's Suncorp Stadium will top the list to host games with at least 12 stadiums needed.

Football Federation Australia (FFA) is already in advanced discussion with bosses of rival codes AFL and NRL to take an eight week mid-season break during the June-July tournament to free up the venues.

•AUSTRALIA WORLD CUP BID SITE
•HYUNDAI A-LEAGUE
•NORTH QUEENSLAND FURY
•MORE NEWS ON THE NORTH’S FOOTBALL CLUB

Stadiums Queensland yesterday said they would support upgrading Dairy Farmers Stadium as part of the push to lure the biggest sporting spectacle in the world Down Under.

''The Queensland Government has indicated in-principle support for the FFA bid and we are working with the Commonwealth and other state and territory governments to consider the FIFA bid requirements and the implications for government,'' a spokesman said.

Townsville Mayor Les Tyrell said an upgrade of Dairy Farmers Stadium to a 40,000 seat world-class venue would rubber-stamp the city's credentials to host major events.

''I think it is a great recognition that we are being considered to host those sorts of matches,'' he said.

''We had a couple of matches for the Rugby League World Cup and we had three matches for the Rugby Union World Cup and obviously our capacity to host those major events has led to us being considered for a Football World Cup.

''It indicates that the State Government has confidence in the city and the stadium to host those events.''

Dairy Farmers Stadium's long-serving tenants the North Queensland Cowboys would benefit the most from a major upgrade as would its newest tenants the North Queensland Fury.

North Queensland Cowboys executive director Peter Parr welcomed talks of an upgrade but said he hoped it would take place before 2018.

''Stadiums Queensland has been very supportive over the last number of years,'' he said.

''We have been in continual dialogue with them to continue to upgrade the stadium, in particular the western grandstand.

''We are hopefully that something would happen before 2018 but if the soccer world cup was to come here and if that was the catalyst for it to happen that we would obviously be all for it.''

The stadium has transformed significantly since the two former councils chipped in $3 million and the State Government $500,000 about a decade ago to raise it from the dirt.

Cr Tyrell said the community was responsible for the transition.

''The stadium arose from an obsolete greyhound racing track and a large part of the work which was done to transform to a rugby league stadium was done by local people,'' he said.

''People who had heavy equipment graders and things like that to do the work and at the end of the day I think some of the players even laid some of the turf, it was very much a community effort.''


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

The artical claims ANZ, SFS and another stadium in Sydneys west would be used as well as MCG and docklands in Melbourne. I dom't know how they plan on getting 3 in one city and 2 in another past FIFA


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

mvictory said:


> The artical claims ANZ, SFS and another stadium in Sydneys west would be used as well as MCG and docklands in Melbourne. I dom't know how they plan on getting 3 in one city and 2 in another past FIFA


It seems FIFA allow only ONE city which can have maximum two stadiums. So others cities must have one stadium.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

kichigai said:


> Under FIFA regulations no major competitions can take place in any city hosting World Cup matches for the duration of the tournament, which lasts four weeks.


I like this sentence. It reflects the god like self-image of the FIFA. I wonder why they don't just demand everyone living in the host country to hold their breath for 2 months.

If this is meant to be serious than it would affect Cricket in England, Baseball in the USA and several leagues in Australia. I really can't see how this rule will stand.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

flierfy said:


> I like this sentence. It reflects the god like self-image of the FIFA. I wonder why they don't just demand everyone living in the host country to hold their breath for 2 months.
> 
> If this is meant to be serious than it would affect Cricket in England, Baseball in the USA and several leagues in Australia. I really can't see how this rule will stand.


Oh, make sure your Sydney Exhibition Centre is not in use too.
I'm not kidding


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

CaliforniaJones said:


> It seems FIFA allow only ONE city which can have maximum two stadiums. So others cities must have one stadium.


I think that FIFA if they accept an australian bid might allow 2 stadiums in 2 cities because of the nature of australias infastructre and population but it def is a disadvantage when bidding.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Benjuk said:


> That pretty much sums up the general Aussie knowledge of the size of the world cup.


I think he was joking.


----------



## Langers (Jun 29, 2009)

ross_the_man said:


> ^^They have nothing on the World Cup. *Australians seem to think the Olympics are the biggest sporting event in the world*, proves how little so much of us know.


Too true, most Australians would believe that is the case. And the ones that do are correct.


----------



## trpevisni (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautifull


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Langers said:


> Too true, most Australians would believe that is the case. And the ones that do are correct.


Sure, buddy...


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

woozoo said:


> I think he was joking.


You think? I've lost all sense of perspective when it comes to talking to Aussies about the world cup. In my experience, so few (other than the hardcore football fans) 'get' it.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^You actually expect everyone to know that it's the largest sporting event in the world, when majority of people here don't play it past the age of 16? 

The sport needs to get some Australians behind it, and the World Cup I think could do it. I remember last World Cup the people at Federation Square etc.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Langers said:


> Too true, most Australians would believe that is the case. And the ones that do are correct.


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^You actually expect everyone to know that it's the largest sporting event in the world, when majority of people here don't play it past the age of 16?
> 
> The sport needs to get some Australians behind it, and the World Cup I think could do it. I remember last World Cup the people at Federation Square etc.


Yeah but if your trying to discuss hosting the event seriously its a bit annoying having people who keep thinking the olympics is bigger.


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

krudmonk said:


> Ugh, please no ovals...


In Australia most grounds are Ovals and we could not justify building large soccer stadiums. Soccer's main problem in Australia is TV rights and Stadium, both are dominated by the AFL.


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

Langers said:


> Too true, most Australians would believe that is the case. And the ones that do are correct.


How embarrassing.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Citystyle said:


> In Australia most grounds are Ovals and we could not justify building large soccer stadiums. Soccer's main problem in Australia is TV rights and Stadium, both are dominated by the AFL.



Which brings us back to the same place... If we can't justify building 7 or 8 football specific venues of the right capacity, why should we be allowed to host the biggest tournament in the world?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Benjuk said:


> Which brings us back to the same place... If we can't justify building 7 or 8 football specific venues of the right capacity, why should we be allowed to host the biggest tournament in the world?


We can justify the building/upgrade of those venues. Just have them downsized post WC.


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2008)

Benjuk said:


> Mexico 70 to Mexico 86 = 16 years
> Japan/Korea 02 to Japan or Korea 22 = 20 years
> 
> Exceptional circumstances in both cases, but very possible.


Returning to Mexico was an exceptional circumstance. There is no need for that to ever happen again. There are plenty of bidders who deserve it more than Japan or Korea again.



Benjuk said:


> Why go to faux Asia (an extra 6-8 hours travel time for our European friends) with 20 million potential customers, when you can go to the real thing with it's 120 million?


Do you not think the games will be sold out? Wouldn't most of the revenue from the world cup come from TV ratings? Seeing as we are in the same timezone, it is exactly the same as going to any other Asian country with 100million+ population. I would think that less people would travel to Japan or Korea because they had a chance to do that recently already.



Benjuk said:


> Which brings us back to the same place... If we can't justify building 7 or 8 football specific venues of the right capacity, why should we be allowed to host the biggest tournament in the world?


Why take the World Cup to all those countries with running tracks around their fields? How are some multi-purpose venues not adequate?

The only venues that seem to be in doubt are Adelaide and Perth. Not 7 or 8 venues.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Bump said:


> The only venues that seem to be in doubt are Adelaide and Perth. Not 7 or 8 venues.


And Melbourne..... Sorry but the MCG does not cut it.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ What are you talking about? The bid requires at least 2 80,000 seater + venues and Melbourne will be a part, even if it doesn't host the final. You don't expect us to build a 80,000 seater stadium solely for the WC. I'm sure the issues regarding the MCG's oval shape will be addressed, and the fact that it has hosted football in the past including WC qualifiers shows that it is capable of being a WC venue.

We need the MCG for the bid, it's an iconic venue, it should host some group games, a semi or the final or if not the final, then the opening match.

The sheer capacity of 95,000, perhaps even more when upgraded, or studies are concluded which allow for temporary seating on field level (a, la Ernst Happel Stadion, Vienna, for Euro 2008), might work and make it a more acceptable venue.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I am talking about cricket grounds not cutting it. Sorry but it will be a major embarrassment if we had to use the MCG.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Wezza said:


> I am talking about cricket grounds not cutting it. Sorry but it will be a major embarrassment if we had to use the MCG.


Have you ever been to the MCG? Just a thought that a massive, state of the art 100,000 seat stadium is no quite as embarrasing as some venues which could be used, such as dairy farmers stadium. I am shure for a world cup they would dig in the pitch or something to reduce the dimensions of the playing surface.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Wezza said:


> I am talking about cricket grounds not cutting it. Sorry but it will be a major embarrassment if we had to use the MCG.


It wouldn't be a major embarrassment. You need to consider the sheer capacity not the shape, if the MCG was say 60,000 not 95,000-100,000 then the FFA wouldn't hesitate to consider Etihad Stadium in rectangular mode, even if it would only provide 45,000 or so. The sheer size that could be expanded, is the major draw of the MCG as a WC venue.



mvictory said:


> Have you ever been to the MCG? Just a thought that a massive, state of the art 100,000 seat stadium is no quite as embarrasing as some venues which could be used, such as dairy farmers stadium. I am shure for a world cup they would dig in the pitch or something to reduce the dimensions of the playing surface.


Agreed on point 1.

Dairy Farmers Stadium wouldn't be so much of an embarrassment if it went into a total re-haul, rebuilding the main grandstand expanding the stadium to 45,000.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

mvictory said:


> Have you ever been to the MCG? Just a thought that a massive, state of the art 100,000 seat stadium is no quite as embarrasing as some venues which could be used, such as dairy farmers stadium. I am shure for a world cup they would dig in the pitch or something to reduce the dimensions of the playing surface.


If Dairy Farmers Stadium was used, it would be massively upgraded & the seating wouldn't be miles away from the pitch. Nice try though.

Believe what you want. But i can tell you if the MCG is part of the bid, (or any other cricket ground for that matter) we won't get it. Cricket grounds are awful, awful venues for football.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Wezza said:


> If Dairy Farmers Stadium was used, it would be massively upgraded & the seating wouldn't be miles away from the pitch. Nice try though.
> 
> Believe what you want. But i can tell you if the MCG is part of the bid, (or any other cricket ground for that matter) we won't get it. Cricket grounds are awful, awful venues for football.


They're awful, but who cares? FIFA needs to know and understand our disadvantage, expect at least 2 oval venues at this point, the MCG and Adelaide Oval, perhaps even a Cararra Stadium (though it could be augmented for rectangular mode I suppose).

If FIFA wants a surefire ready host then it'll choose the US, if they want to expand the game and make it memorable even with the odd use of some oval stadiums, then Australia is it.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Lord David said:


> *They're awful, but who cares?* FIFA needs to know and understand our disadvantage, expect at least 2 oval venues at this point, the MCG and Adelaide Oval, perhaps even a Cararra Stadium (though it could be augmented for rectangular mode I suppose).
> 
> If FIFA wants a surefire ready host then it'll choose the US, if they want to expand the game and make it memorable even with the odd use of some oval stadiums, then Australia is it.


FIFA will care.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never been to Adelaide oval and therefor cant pass judgement on it. But I have now watched football multiple times at the MCG and the view from the 2nd and 3rd tier's is actualy quite good compared to many stadiums, you can see the whole pitch and there are no obstructed sightlines despite been further away than most stadiums. Where the view becomes bad is the bottom of the 1st tier where you are a long way from the pitch and on the same level as well as often having players warming up in front of you and coaches/officials between you and the pitch, this I agree is awfull but as i said the pitch could probably be dug in to allow the 1st tier to extend close to the pitch which would solve much of a problem. What I meant by saying it would not be as much of an embarrasment as Dairy Farmers is the MCG is a mammoth stadium, one of the biggest and most impressive in the world where as places such as dairy farmers, while been better to watch football at dont and never will have the same effect, they will most likely be at the minimum capacity and have temporary seating. Other oval stadiums I agree would harm our bid but I can't see FIFA turning down or not liking the MCG.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/wo...1111-i91w.html


> World Cup semi-final is being shopped around: Barnett
> TIM CLARKE
> November 11, 2009 - 4:37PM
> 
> ...


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe the bit about using subiaco explains why they where not approached about holding a semi :nuts:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Well he's not talking about the current Subiaco. Barnett wants to do a staged rebuild, he ignores all qualified advice that the sight is a lame duck. The proposed Stadium WA form the previous government (which is most likely dead) was to be built in the suburb of Subiaco. So the suburb is the most likely location of a new Perth Stadium (though i'd have prefered the East Perth Power Station). 

What is the requirment for a Semifinal, 66 000?
The current site has the max potential of 68 000 in an tight awkward design. Stadium WA was designed to be expanded within the initial stucture and roof to 70 000 from 60 000.

As for a potential semifinal being shopped around in a successful bid, Barnett is not wrong. The South Australians were told the same crap and they're not even planning on providing a stadium anywhere near 60 / 66 000.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Well I suppose Perth should have stated clearly what their venue plan was. Should it be an upgrade of Perth Oval to minimum capacity, or an expansion of Subiaco, or a new stadium (preferably the latter).

By the looks of it, we'll need another 60,000+ stadium, assuming that Suncorp Stadium Brisbane gets upgraded to 60,000+ for one of the semis, another stadium of 60,000+ for the other semi, Melbourne/Sydney for the final, with the one not chosen for the opener and 3rd place match.

Can this happen? I sure hope so.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Perth will build a 60 000+ seater in the next decade, it's just a matter of where and if its an Oval or Multipurpose (movable tiers). It really just seems two options in Perth: the ill-though kneejerk rebuild of Subiaco Oval that for some reason Premier Colin Barnett wants, or the Stadium WA which was the recommended option by the 2 year independent Stadium Taskforce, with concept design by Populous.

Barnett is a stubborn political animal who has said on numerous occassions that he will not seriously look into the Stadium issue again till 2011, though he does listen to proposals but has kept to his word in not planning further. The FIFA world Cup bid has changed this slightly as he has stated that his government intends of redeveloping Perth Oval / Members Equity Stadium into a 25/28 000 seat rectangle stadium, though he still says nothing about the needed larger stadium. This leads me like a few other Perth People to assume he has taken more of the stadium Taskforce recommendations on board then what was publicly led on. The Taskforce ultimatley believed a 2 stadium solution was best for Perth with a smaller rectangluar venue to serve as the regular home of the Rugby codes and Soccer while the larger, more impressive Stadium be built for Australian Football, Cricket OneDayers and Twenty 20 as well as large Rugby and Soccer events such as Finals and Internationals. 
So in the event of a WC, Perth Oval will be suitable as a training base, while games are played at the larger stadium which will hopefully have movable seating as suggested by the Taskforce. Wouldn't be surprised if the suggested Perth venue sinks or saves the bid.


----------



## Amaruu (Aug 13, 2003)

Wezza said:


> I am talking about cricket grounds not cutting it. Sorry but it will be a major embarrassment if we had to use the MCG.


Either that, or people will think holy fucking moly, take a look at the size of that thing, now that's ultra impressive.


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

Amaruu said:


> Either that, or people will think holy fucking moly, take a look at the size of that thing, now that's ultra impressive.


Quite.

As I posted earlier, if a venue is not up to scratch (ie: the hideous abomination that will be a revamped Adelaide Oval) it won't matter if it's rectangular or not.

Similarly, the MCG, despite it being round, is one of the the most impressive and iconic stadiums on the planet. Look at the last ten World Cups and tell me how many finals have been played on purely rectangular 'football' pitches?

Bueller? Bueller??


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

And for anyone defending the proposals put forward thus far for any venues other than Homebush, Lang Park, Docklands and the MCG, just visit one of the threads pertaining to South Africa's current WC stadium progress for what is required to host this event.


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ Just to give you an Idea of what the South African Stadia are like (I lifted these from the various threads in the SA section)
Btw alot of the pitches are recently laid hence why they look really bad
Oh and because its relevant only 2 of the stadia arnt rectangular and both of those are athletics stadia (the durban one wont have a track in though but is very tight for athletics)

First four are pre existing and at most had a tier added on one side (they were used for confed cup).

Royal Bafokeng Stadium Rustenburg (technically its in the village of Phokeng) (44000)

















Coca Cola Park (previously Ellis Park) Joburg (62000)

















Free State Stadium Bloemfontein (46000)

















Loftus Versfeld Stadium Pretoria (50000)

















This one was pre existing but except for parts of the lower tier it is completely new

SoccerCity Joburg/Soweto (90000+-)

















These are new

Mbombela Stadium Nelspruit/Mbombela (45000)

















Cape Town Stadium (69000)

















Moses Mabhida Stadium Durban (70000)

















Peter Mokabo Comples Polokwane (45000)

















Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium Port Elizabeth (46000)


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

herb21 said:


> Royal Bafokeng Stadium Rustenburg (technically its in the village of Phokeng) (44000)


So this stadium is world cup standard?

with so much uncovered seating?


Also, soccercity is by far my favourite stadium in the world


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Cruise said:


> So this stadium is world cup standard?
> 
> with so much uncovered seating?


Yeah its good enough for group games but remember its in a pretty dry area (particularly at WC time) and its probably on the minimum amount of covered seating (Western Stand must be covered). In some ways its probably the stadia which is most borderline on the requirements (ie it has a track and limited covered seating) but it apparently has a great atmosphere and is the newest of the pre-existing stadia (which is I think why it was selected) also there isnt much else on that side of the country)

If people want Ill look for pics of some of the training grounds and stadia that didnt make the cut. Also as a thought in South Africa cricket grounds werent even considered (but only one of ours is over 250000 I think and we only play cricket on them normaly)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Cruise said:


> So this stadium is world cup standard?
> 
> with so much uncovered seating?
> 
> ...


Please refer to FIFA Requirements.
Many of them are listed in FIFA's 2007 Technical recommendations and requirements. The overwhelming majority of the requirements focus on the internal stadium space, safety, security and world cup overlay


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2008)

Some awesome looking stadiums there. Did much change between the original bid and the final product in regards to stadiums?


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump said:


> Some awesome looking stadiums there. Did much change between the original bid and the final product in regards to stadiums?


At one stage (I think this was after the bid) the plan was to build or renvote the following stadia and select 10 to host the world cup.

I have no idea if any of these were built/upgraded (for training ground use)

New Kimberly
New Rainbow Junction outside Pretoria
Absa Stadium In Durban
Old Peter Mokaba was to be upgraded, they just built a new one and kept the old because it apparently made finacial sense.
Newlands in Cape Town
Oppenheimer Stadium in Orkney

These were built and are hosting

New Nelspruit
New Port Elizebeth
SoccerCity in JHB
Loftus in Pretoria
Royal Bafokeng outside Rustenburg
Ellis Park JHB
Free State Stadium In Bloemfontein

After this plans changed alot for example Cape Town then propsed Athlone and eventually Green Point was chosen.

Additionally it should be mentioned that a number of training grounds were built/upgraded


----------



## AUboy (Nov 3, 2003)

*AFL fuming over soccer World Cup demands *Michael Warner From: Herald Sun December 07, 2009 12:00AM

FOOTBALL warfare has broken out over Australia's bid to host the soccer World Cup, with fears the MCG could be declared an "AFL-free zone" for an entire home-and-away season. 
Soccer's ruling body, *Football Federation Australia, has told the MCG it will require a $130 million taxpayer-funded overhaul to install rectangular seating in readiness for the world's biggest sporting event in 2018 or 2022.*

Construction and removal of the temporary stands could take up to four months, potentially leaving the stadium without any AFL games until the finals.

Matches banished would include the showpiece Anzac Day clash between Essendon and Collingwood. Footy fans will instead be forced to travel to games in regional cities or interstate venues including Launceston and Darwin.

Angry AFL chiefs, who were not told of the proposed MCG overhaul during recent discussions, are growing more agitated by what they say is a lack of transparency by the FFA and FIFA - soccer's international governing body.

The World Cup bid will also affect the National Rugby League competition and its State-of-Origin series.

"All sports have said they will support the bid for the World Cup, but it's hard when FIFA and Australian soccer officials show no respect," a high-level source said.

"While they are happy to fly around the world and brief FIFA delegates, they appear unwilling to tell anyone in Australia what is really going to happen. They have deliberately kept us in the dark."

In another twist to the footy fight, Etihad Stadium chief Ian Collins is believed to have written to FFA rejecting World Cup matches at the Docklands venue.


But the FFA believes it has the option of seeking government intervention to seize temporary control of the privately owned stadium.



The Brumby Government has final say over any works or disputes involving the MCG.

The Premier will come under pressure from the Rudd Government, which has pledged $2 billion worth of support to the World Cup bid.

Under strict FIFA rules, all venues must be quarantined for a month beforehand and major rival sporting events must be halted during the month-long tournament.



The AFL is believed to be willing to start the 2018 or 2022 footy season early, and move some games to other venues, but will not accept FIFA's instruction to close down competition throughout the World Cup action.

Frustrated AFL chief Andrew Demetriou at the weekend spoke out about being kept in the dark over the World Cup bid.

"The AFL is still waiting for the FFA to tell us what would be required of our competition," he said.

"We have seen the FFA quoted in a number of different media reports on what may occur, but it's extremely disappointing we have still had no direct information.

"The AFL has a history of working with major events to accommodate them around our match fixturing, such as the recent (2006) Commonwealth Games and the 2000 Olympics.

"So we are seeking definitive information from the FFA to see what planning may be required for us."

The FIFA exclusion period applies only to cities hosting games, meaning AFL matches could still be played in other locations.

FFA wants use of the MCG, Etihad Stadium, Suncorp Stadium, Sydney Football Stadium, ANZ Stadium, Adelaide Oval and redeveloped venues in Newcastle, Gold Coast, Townsville, Canberra, Parramatta and possibly Perth.

The MCG and Etihad won't make a killing on World Cup games, with all ticket sales, merchandise and broadcast profits going back to FIFA's headquarters in Switzerland.

It is unclear whether the cost of the proposed $130 million works at the MCG would be paid by national or Victorian taxpayers.

www.heraldsun.com.au


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Rectangle MCG! that would boost capacity well over 100,000. Looks like the final is coming to Melbourne!!!
As for the AFL they are complaining about losing a stadium for a season 13 years away to the biggest sporting event in the world. GET OVER IT. the AFL can survive, infact us getting the world cup would probably help expand there game 1,000,000 international sports fans might want to check out some games.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

mvictory said:


> Rectangle MCG! that would boost capacity well over 100,000. Looks like the final is coming to Melbourne!!!


Im wondering what sort of mish mash of temp stands are they going to provide to get the MCG to some sort of rectangle shape..In saying that,dont get too excited,Sydney hasnt played its card yet.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

ExSydney said:


> Im wondering what sort of mish mash of temp stands are they going to provide to get the MCG to some sort of rectangle shape..In saying that,dont get too excited,Sydney hasnt played its card yet.


Your right. I think Sydney will bring back the Olympic stands at ANZ bringing it back to 110,000. as for the MCG I think they would have to dig the pitch deeper an extend the 1st tier.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

mvictory said:


> Your right. I think Sydney will bring back the Olympic stands at ANZ bringing it back to 110,000. as for the MCG I think they would have to dig the pitch deeper an extend the 1st tier.


Thats the only way I see it getting done.That would be a massive undertaking and personally,I dont think it would pass through.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

ExSydney said:


> Thats the only way I see it getting done.That would be a massive undertaking and personally,I dont think it would pass through. and anyway the government already has a price which means this has been in the pipeline for a while


I don't know but I would expect seeing the timing that the state government has already agreed to put this option in the bid book which if so if we win FIFA could demand it be done. Anyway I think it would look goof for Australias bid if we have 2 stadiums over 100,000, especialy as we are competing against the USA. If we can match them with infrustructure I think that is our biggest hurdle as they dont have much else up on us.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

could someone PLEASE make some photoshops to show what this would look like


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

..................


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

aus16 said:


> could someone PLEASE make some photoshops to show what this would look like


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

^^
Ha!

Good joerb.

:lol:


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice photo


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

AUboy said:


> *AFL fuming over soccer World Cup demands *Michael Warner From: Herald Sun December 07, 2009 12:00AM
> 
> FOOTBALL warfare has broken out over Australia's bid to host the soccer World Cup, with fears the MCG could be declared an "AFL-free zone" for an entire home-and-away season.
> Soccer's ruling body, *Football Federation Australia, has told the MCG it will require a $130 million taxpayer-funded overhaul to install rectangular seating in readiness for the world's biggest sporting event in 2018 or 2022.*
> ...


:lol: Bow down to your masters Demetriou.


----------



## Dav15 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> I'm sure the AFL is just thrilled to death at the prospect of having Geelong as it's big venue for a month.





ExSydney said:


>



:colgate: 120.000-130.000 seating places???


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

You have to basically cancel all other events during the WC too.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm still wondering whether Sydney or Melbourne is going to get the 2 stadiums, since only one city can have 2 stadiums in a FIFA world cup. I guess Sydney is the most likely one with the Sydney Football Stadium and ANZ Stadium. This would mean that Etihad at Melbourne wouldn't be used during the world cup, and probably also that the final would be at the MCG... That would explain why they want to spend a lot of money on converting the MCG for the world cup!

Also, I'd wonder whether FIFA considers Parramatta as a 'seperate' city from Sydney... I'd rather see a stadium in Tasmania / Wollongong / Geelong / whatever then 3 stadiums in greater Sydney.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Sydney. FIFA congress? sydney. FIFA fan fest.? sydney.

I wouldn't rule out two cities with two venues.

Etihad with its roof makes its very appealing to FIFA.


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

The moveable seating of Etihad also makes it very appealing.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Joop20 said:


> I'm still wondering whether Sydney or Melbourne is going to get the 2 stadiums, since only one city can have 2 stadiums in a FIFA world cup. I guess Sydney is the most likely one with the Sydney Football Stadium and ANZ Stadium. This would mean that Etihad at Melbourne wouldn't be used during the world cup, and probably also that the final would be at the MCG... That would explain why they want to spend a lot of money on converting the MCG for the world cup!


Sydney's advantage is that the NRL can retreat to suburban grounds without significant drops in attendance. Penrith, Parramatta, Campbelltown, Leichhardt, Kogarah and Brookvale are all still used. That leaves three clubs to find a temporary home, assuming Belmore is not suitable. The AFL could not handle both MCG and Docklands being out of commission at the same time.

Also, the two big stadia, ANZ and SFS, are also configured for a rectangular pitch. It would be more feasible to expand ANZ to Olympic size than to dig down in the MCG turf, especially near the river (water table issues). It's especially wasteful considering they'd just convert it back to a big oval after the tournament. I think there is too much work and opposition in Melbourne.


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

krudmonk said:


> Sydney's advantage is that the NRL can retreat to suburban grounds without significant drops in attendance. Penrith, Parramatta, Campbelltown, Leichhardt, Kogarah and Brookvale are all still used. That leaves three clubs to find a temporary home, assuming Belmore is not suitable. The AFL could not handle both MCG and Docklands being out of commission at the same time.
> 
> Also, the two big stadia, ANZ and SFS, are also configured for a rectangular pitch. It would be more feasible to expand ANZ to Olympic size than to dig down in the MCG turf, especially near the river (water table issues). It's especially wasteful considering they'd just convert it back to a big oval after the tournament. I think there is too much work and opposition in Melbourne.


From ex sydneys image it looks as though he has extended the 2nd tier down to the pitch rather than digging down. this is probably a better solution which would not incur the problems which you mentioned.


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

*Fears World Cup bid could harm State of Origin series*

December 08, 2009 12:00am

THE NRL is headed for a showdown with Football Federation Australia over fears the game's showcase State of Origin series could be ruined under current proposals for the 2018 World Cup bid.

NRL chief David Gallop yesterday expressed concern about the impact Australia's bid for the World Cup could have on rugby league, vowing his code "won't disappear off the face of the earth" to accommodate the round-ball game.

Gallop, who will meet with FFA boss Ben Buckley on Friday to discuss how the bid will affect the NRL, said soccer's proposal that the Origin series be played over three weeks was not feasible.

"We don't want to try to block the bid but we do have concerns that we think are legitimate," Gallop said.

"I'll be meeting with FFA later this week and hopefully they can shed some light on what has really been proposed. We just can't disappear off the face of the earth. There is one proposal that we play State of Origin over a three-week period. Clearly, that would be very difficult."

Gallop's comments come a day after an extraordinary outburst by his Australian rules counterpart Andrew Demetriou, who claimed that an entire AFL season may have to be scrapped if Australia wins the World Cup because of the need to re-design the MCG.

Buckley played down that assertion yesterday, saying such hysterical comments could hurt Australia's bid to attract an event that competes with the Olympics as the biggest sporting show on earth.

But the soccer supremo did admit that World Cup venues would be off-limits to other sports for a period of time and that those sports would need to find alternative venues to conduct their competitions.

Buckley said he did not expectother codes would be prevented from continuing their regular seasons if Australia was successful with its bid.

"We'll discuss with FIFA the possibility of continuing the competitions and we would expect that there are precedents that would say those competitions can continue to occur during the World Cup," Buckley said.

"What we have to be mindful of is that they won't be played at the World Cup venues and that means, of course, we have to find alternative venues."

Demetriou said if FIFA could claim exclusive access to the MCG for four months, it would be impossible to schedule a viable AFL season.

Buckley said he understood Demetriou was protective of his sport.

"We certainly understand there is a competitive element, but we think the World Cup is bigger than any individual sport," Buckley said.

"We think everyone understands that. It's a matter of just working together, working constructively and finding solutions.

"The administrators of any sport will be making sure that their interests are protected and that they are not disadvantaged by the impact of a major event. I can understand the concern but we have communicated all the information that we have and we'll work through the issues with them."

Australia's bid book for hosting either the 2018 or 2022 World Cup has to be submitted by May.

Buckley said many of the AFL's fears were unfounded.

"We've never asked the AFL to shut down their season for the entire season," he said.

"We've never proposed it or discussed it and it would be impractical. The report regarding the MCG does look at rectangularisation of the lower bowl but it is at a very, very significant cost and a very big impact and it's not something we are actively pursuing.

"I think the MCG in its current configuration is a world-class venue. We certainly think that, in its current form, it is going to be part of the bid."

Victorian Premier John Brumby said he was confident Australia could host both a World Cup and a successful AFL season.

"(The World Cup) has around three times the number of viewers of an Olympic Games and so it's something that would really put Australia on the map," he said.

New NSW Premier Kristina Keneally said that should Australia win a World Cup, Sydney would like to host the final.

Share this article What is this?


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

mvictory said:


> From ex sydneys image it looks as though he has extended the 2nd tier down to the pitch rather than digging down. this is probably a better solution which would not incur the problems which you mentioned.


Dang, I missed that. But now you have the task of building a huge, circular grandstand on top of existing seats. It would have to look pretty good (read: not temporary) to impress FIFA, too.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 4, 2006)

All this internecine squabbling in Australia has practically sunk their bid, in my opinion. It makes the minor problems(e.g. handbags) the English bid was having look like a picnic by comparison. The USA bid people must be loving it. hno:


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

sydney will definitely get the two stadiums because now the AFL is rejecting FFA's use of Etihad for the world cup because clubs could not survive without it.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome to FIFA requirements.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

and the best part about this design is that with the NRL's average crowds, the ends could be constructed during the season while still having a 60,000 seat stadium and the roof could be done during the summer


----------



## kennerado (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9obunaoJvOo

This is the new bid video that was shown in Cape Town.


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

spiralout said:


> Infrastructure wise i think the mcg is not as good as what sydney has to offer


:facepalm:

hno:


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> I really don't know what the Premier knows but writing to him or the Sports minister is a waste of time as they just they only give "copy and paste" reponses. There is obviously a close relationship between the Government and the Western Australian Football Commission (WAFC) else I fail to understand their logic. The WAFC want to keep their lease of the Subiaco land which they pay a next to nothing for. *What I don't understand is why the WAFC are happy for a long staged rebuild to something that will be aesthetically appalling and will significantly reduce capacity for over 2 to 3 years.* It is know and stated by all sides that Perth needs at least a 55000 seat stadium just to keep up with current support. The West Coast Eagles have to cap their membership and have 10000 on the waiting list. Why in the world would they be happy to see subi reduced to 30 000 and in the process, lose revenue and alienate fans, they're hard enough to see at the moment as it is.


Any new stadium would be controlled by an independent committee. Thus, taking control out of WAFC's (Eagles & Dockers) hands. That is why they want a progressive rebuild. They want to keep things as is, with themselves controlling the stadium.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

kennerado said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9obunaoJvOo
> 
> This is the new bid video that was shown in Cape Town.


Nicole Kidman's a bitch.

Do we really need a botoxed ferret selling our country?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

city_thing said:


> Nicole Kidman's a bitch.
> 
> Do we really need a botoxed ferret selling our country?


I don't dislike her, but i thought she was a strange choice TBH.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Ragarms said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> hno:


??? are you disputing my suggestion that stadium australia or whatever it is they call it now would be better then the mcg? I think with the proposed roof and the seating arrangements it would be. 

I know they were talking about making changes to the mcg, but until they do I'd have to say that Stadium australia would be better for hosting the soccer then the mcg

Not including the main stadium, I have no doubt that melbourne would be a better city to host the soccer in then sydney however. Its far more passoinate about sport in general, especially when it comes to soccer. the city is also really set up for hosting large events


----------



## Chuq (Oct 7, 2002)

spiralout said:


> ??? are you disputing my suggestion that stadium australia or whatever it is they call it now would be better then the mcg? I think with the proposed roof and the seating arrangements it would be.
> 
> I know they were talking about making changes to the mcg, but until they do I'd have to say that Stadium australia would be better for hosting the soccer then the mcg
> 
> Not including the main stadium, I have no doubt that melbourne would be a better city to host the soccer in then sydney however. Its far more passoinate about sport in general, especially when it comes to soccer. the city is also really set up for hosting large events


Up until this week, I was 100% supportive of the MCG hosting the final - if they replaced the lower tier with adjustable seating that would seal the deal. But after the last week, I've gone a complete 180. Melbourne (AFL's) media circus as well as the Stadium Australia redesign - Sydney all the way now.


----------



## RUM (Sep 12, 2002)

These dumbasses at the NRL and AFL don't realise that this is a great opportunity to get compensated (which is what they are trying to do by bitching) but also to expand their markets and play AFL games in Tasmania, Darwin, Alice Springs, New Zealand ?? as part of the regular season for a few weeks. Why not??

Same goes for State of Origin. I've always felt that they should play a game in Townsville or somewhere outside of the major centres of Sydney and Brisbane.

WA = new stadium (Glory + Force)
Adelaide = Ade Oval redev

Melbourne + Gold Coast are both in real crap situations regarding their rectangular stadiums. More dumbasses!!

There is no chance Australia is getting 2018 anyway. Not with Milton Keynes being part of the England bid.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

The AFL have gone just a bit too hysterical if you ask me. Its turning into a personal vendetta by Demetriou against his former colleague Buckley and because Demetriou is a giant douche who can't even come up with his own compromise. Instead of whingeing and miserepresenting (the FFA never suggested lowering the surface of the MCG) what really occurred at the meetings between the FFA and AFL, he could be sitting with AFL powerbrokers and brainstorming some outstanding ways to work the season around a possible World Cup timeline.

If I was the AFL I would look at a World Cup as providing some huge benefits such as: having upgrades to general infrastructure around its main stadia in Melbourne, Adelaide and Perth; having a brilliant new Adelaide Oval; the opportunity to break up a season into 2 sections and seeing what ways they could make the most of it.

And that's my two cents.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

^^i think the afl feels a particulary large threat from soccer to their market. They feel no such threat from nrl because its never looked like becoming more prominent then afl. However soccer could be a real pandoras box for the afl and there are various commentators who think that soccer could become australias biggest sport. 

I think the last thing the afl wants is for an australian world cup. I see no reason for them to want to be co-operative, as its a major threat to their business


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

^^However, it is a good oppurtunity to expose their game to a foreign market as the World Cup has a huge amount of tourists.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

spiralout said:


> ^^i think the afl feels a particulary large threat from soccer to their market. They feel no such threat from nrl because its never looked like becoming more prominent then afl. However soccer could be a real pandoras box for the afl and there are various commentators who think that soccer could become australias biggest sport.
> 
> I think the last thing the afl wants is for an australian world cup. I see no reason for them to want to be co-operative, as its a major threat to their business


The AFL obviously hold some weight locally but AFL vs. FIFA. Guess the winner?


----------



## Ragarms (Sep 11, 2008)

spiralout said:


> ??? are you disputing my suggestion that stadium australia or whatever it is they call it now would be better then the mcg?


Absolutely. And you did say 'infrastructure', not 'stadium design'.

MCG hosts crowds of up to 90k most weeks.
Right next to the CBD.
Serviced by a couple of rail lines, plenty of trams, and is walking distance from the 'action' regardless.
Surrounded by a couple of hundred pubs and bars and restaurants.
Centrally located - crowd dispersal is fluid in all directions.
There is no better stadium infrastructure in Australia.

ANZ/Homebush hosts crowds of nearly 10k weekly.
Miles away from the CBD.
Serviced by one rail line (which isn't on a previously existing route) which (as previously posted) has a queue a mile long after each big event.
Has ONE 'mega-bar' set up in the adjacent hotel, with ONE toilet.

Sorry, went the WCQ in '05 and seriously, Homebush is an utter disaster when it comes to hosting major events.

Do you want me to go into greater detail about how Sydney turned what should have been one of the greatest nights of my life into a pathetic saga?

I could go on?

:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

Say FIFA came for there stadium/infrustructure inspection and said the MCG was not suitable and would play no part in a tournament knowing all to well that Melbourne would need a stadium capable of hosting past group stages and would force the government to build them a shiny new 80,000+ Rectangular stadium. 
This of course would be seen as a white elaphant post the tournament. But I was just thinking this may in fact not be. It could fill what by then will be the only gap in melbournes sporting infrustructure, a large Rectangular stadium. As well as winning Melbourne the World Cup Final it would get use for Football/Rugby internationals, A league Blockbusters (Finals, Derby, v Sydney, v Adelaide, etc..), ACL, NRL blockbusters/finals, Super 15 blockbusters, Future Rugby world cup, be a massive bennafit for any future Olympic bid (Football final) or any football tournament bid (Asian Cup, Club World Cup, etc..), and may even cater for Melbourne Victory or any other Football/rugby teams home ground if they outgrow swan street stadium.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> MCG hosts crowds of up to 90k most weeks.


No need to bullshit when stating a point.. I love the G but I'd say it only gets 80 000+ 8 times a year at the most.
AFL GF
AFL Preliminary Final (none to maybe 2)
ANZAC Day (Essendon vs Collingwood)
Boxing Day Test (maybe multible days)
Carlton vs Collingwood
International Soccer or Rugby Union (not every year)
Depending on how Richmond are going, they may pull 80 000+ crowds against Carlton, Collingwood or Essendon. (AFL)


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Walbanger said:


> No need to bullshit when stating a point.. I love the G but I'd say it only gets 80 000+ 8 times a year at the most.
> AFL GF
> AFL Preliminary Final (none to maybe 2)
> ANZAC Day (Essendon vs Collingwood)
> ...


Actually Boxing Day never gets 80,000.In fact,80,000 was cracked in the last Ashes series for the first time in 30 odd years.

Anyway,Give me Homebush over the MCG anyday.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

mvictory said:


> Say FIFA came for there stadium/infrustructure inspection and said the MCG was not suitable and would play no part in a tournament knowing all to well that Melbourne would need a stadium capable of hosting past group stages and would force the government to build them a shiny new 80,000+ Rectangular stadium.


Can't they increase the cap at Etihad?

I actually think the MCG is fine and with some tweaks would be great.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Can't they increase the cap at Etihad?
> 
> .


How?? hno:hno:
Maybe take the scoreboards or corpo out? Might be able to get it to 60,000?


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Ragarms said:


> Absolutely. And you did say 'infrastructure', not 'stadium design'.
> 
> MCG hosts crowds of up to 90k most weeks.
> Right next to the CBD.
> ...





spiralout said:


> Infrastructure wise i think the mcg is not as good as what sydney has to offer
> 
> Despite the fact that sydney did a great job with the olympics melbourne is more of a sporting and events city then sydney is.
> 
> Melbourne has a large soccer base due to there being ethnic immigrants. If you look at the crowds in the A-league Melbourne far and away have the biggest attendance figures.



if you look at my other quotes i said that melbourne would be a better city to host the world cup in. For reasons such as transport, the fact that its a city built for major sporting events where as sydney is not, and melbourne is also more passionate about soccer and sport in general

However if you look at the stadiums by themselves then what sydney is offering is better then the mcg. It meets fifa requirements better and has a roof


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

As is the case with South Africa this year and will be the case with Brazil in 2014, an Australia World Cup would have it played in the winter. What is the Australian winter like, not just in Sydney or Melbourne, but throughout the country where matches would be held if they earned the right to host?


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Canberra: Cold. Nights frosty, occasional snow in the hills. Nothing like a Euro winter but definately bring your puffy jacket nightcralwers style.

Townsville: Dry season. Not super hot, not super humid, but still in the tropics so bring a sun hat.


Melb: Cold at night with possible frosts. Days generally not too cold but will need a jacket. No gloves unless its a fashiuon statement.

Brisbane/Gold Coast: "Mild" is the only accurate description. You wont be either hot or cold.

Everything else falls in between. There aren't really any temperature extremes, but I guess you could say Townsville is hot and and Canberra cold.


----------



## Ceefee (Sep 12, 2009)

couldnt they push back to at least september like olympics????


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Ceefee said:


> couldnt they push back to at least september like olympics????


And disrupt most domestic leagues? Nope.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

september would be better for the non disruption of the leagues because both the nrl and afl are either winding up their season or finished by the end of september so if those codes started 6-10 weeks earlier and the a-league 4 weeks later than there would be an objection free world cup time period


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

aus16 said:


> september would be better for the non disruption of the leagues because both the nrl and afl are either winding up their season or finished by the end of september so if those codes started 6-10 weeks earlier and the a-league 4 weeks later than there would be an objection free world cup time period


He means all of the soccer leagues around the world. September is not an option for a World Cup. It's June and July.


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

aus16 said:


> september would be better for the non disruption of the leagues because both the nrl and afl are either winding up their season or finished by the end of september so if those codes started 6-10 weeks earlier and the a-league 4 weeks later than there would be an objection free world cup time period


The World cup has to be played during the break of all the domestic leagues. If they played it in September it will totally disrupt pretty much every domestic football league in the world. This has nothing to do with the NRL or AFL.


----------



## Ceefee (Sep 12, 2009)

well winter then! which is a shame for tourism to an extent.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Ceefee said:


> well winter then! which is a shame for tourism to an extent.


Winter here is nothing like a European winter anyway, i doubt it would scare anyone off.


----------



## Ceefee (Sep 12, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Winter here is nothing like a European winter anyway, i doubt it would scare anyone off.


yeah buts its still no where near as good as an aussie summer, although in england im told 25 degrees is considered a heat wave :lol:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Ceefee said:


> yeah buts its still no where near as good as an aussie summer, although in england im told 25 degrees is considered a heat wave :lol:


Aussie summer could possibly be a bit too extreme for a WC anyways. Winter will be just fine.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

> yeah buts its still no where near as good as an aussie summer, although in england im told 25 degrees is considered a heat wave


Depends. Its probably a better time to visit the tropical part of Australia, or even most of Queensland and northern Western Australia. This part of Australia has probably the most to offer for an international tourist - Great Barrier Reef, Frasier and the Whitsunday Islands, Kakadu National park, the Kimberlys.

The Opera House and bridge look pretty much identical during summer and winter really, the only thing you would miss out on is the beaches in the south, which is kind of a shame because it would be nice to kick it on the sand between games, but theres plenty of beaches in Queensland so it dont really matter too much.


----------



## MelbournesNT (Sep 9, 2009)

Melbourne is beautiful in Winter.
Then again, its beutifuller in Summer.

I guess everything is.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

ross_the_man said:


> The World cup has to be played during the break of all the domestic leagues. If they played it in September it will totally disrupt pretty much every domestic football league in the world.


Don't the South American leagues play during their winter?


----------



## flare (Aug 2, 2007)

If the bid has anything like the level of bickering on this thread then the bid is in serious trouble!


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> Don't the South American leagues play during their winter?


Nope. You often see a Clausura/Apertura schedule with a August-December season and February-May season. The World Cup will be in June/July, no matter who hosts it and there's no way around it.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The J. League takes a break during the World Cup too, and from 2010 so will MLS. So that's the best time for it.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

flare said:


> If the bid has anything like the level of bickering on this thread then the bid is in serious trouble!


I'm not sure fifa will be monitoring forums as part of their assessment process.


----------



## adamsputnik (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd be more than happy for FIFA to jam their dictatorial requirements up their arse.

If worst comes to worst and the actual Australian domestic competitions are disrupted, I would hope the government comes to the party and hands out some nice little compensation packages. They seem more than happy to throw billions at the feet of the incompetent FFA and corrupt FIFA mobs.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

would there be much opposition from the NRL and AFL for the disruption in their leagues? If there is it might hurt Australia's chances when FIFA could just go for countries like the USA who could easily accomodate the World Cup schedule.They would have to back down if Austrailia are to host.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Soccer isnt poplar in Australia


Bullshit. You watch come world cup time, no other Australian national team gets a following like the Socceroos do.


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

haha the bandwagon is coming back


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

aus16 said:


> haha the bandwagon is coming back


Yeah there are alot of bandwagoners. But to say football is not popular in Australia is just stupid.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pimpmaster said:


> i think they would hold it at brisbane rather than perth. suncorp stadium is one of the best rectangular stadiums in the world


Brisbane can't host a semi final. It's proposed stadium is too small. 

Perth is only proposed to hold a semi final because its stadium will have the capacity. The more likely situation is the semi's will be played in Sydney and Brisbane regardless.


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Wezza said:


> Yeah there are alot of bandwagoners. But to say football is not popular in Australia is just stupid.


soccer is actually the most common sport played by kids. this is not surprising when you consider that afl and nrl divide the nation and the fact that a lot of mothers don't want their kids playing contact sport.

Anyway, soccer is no where near as popular as afl but it is still reasonably popular i reckon (i think crowd attendances last year were actually on par with nrl). And its growing too

well not quite on par because there season doesn't go for as long but there averages are up there...
AFL 176 6,482,281 *36,831 * total attendance for season = *6,482,281 *
.
S14 23 489,716 *21,292 *. total attendance for season = *489,716 *
NRL 170 2,689,449 *15,820 * total attendace for season = *2,689,449 *
.
A-L 84 1,227,486 *14,613 *. total attendance for season = *1,227,486 *


----------



## aus16 (May 25, 2009)

a-league is doing bloody well in melbourne and sydney (which is why they are getting second teams) and it is a lot less popular in adelaide than it should be considering the reds made the afc champs league final and the 2nd round of the fifa world club cup, the other cities have a fair amount of support except for the gold coast who as a new team r struggling a little bit to get a fanbase


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

They're not struggling for a fanbase, it's just the tickets are overpriced (even NRL is overpriced). If they were on par with the rest of Australia, a lot more people would go.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

spiralout said:


> soccer is actually the most common sport played by kids. this is not surprising when you consider that afl and nrl divide the nation and the fact that a lot of mothers don't want their kids playing contact sport.
> 
> Anyway, soccer is no where near as popular as afl but it is still reasonably popular i reckon (i think crowd attendances last year were actually on par with nrl). And its growing too
> 
> ...


Agree. Cheers for the stats.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

krkseg1ops said:


> Do they even know how to play soccer in Australia?


Since the introduction of the A-League and qualifying for Germany 2006 ,Australia Football has gone from strength to strength,especially the National Football team,the Socceroos.

Since that time in 2005,this is the average attendance for the Socceroos matches in Australia

Asian Cup Qualifiers: 29,648 per game (Respectable and are usually played in smaller venues ie:Canberra.

World Cup Qualifiers: 57,195 per game

International Friendlies: 66,901 per game

Now..Whats the attendances in Poland like?

Surely its must be much more than that considering its a football mad country?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

ExSydney said:


> Since the introduction of the A-League and qualifying for Germany 2006 ,Australia Football has gone from strength to strength,especially the National Football team,the Socceroos.
> 
> Since that time in 2005,this is the average attendance for the Socceroos matches in Australia
> 
> ...


Never mind.I found it.

The Polish National League(Ekstraklasa) has an average attendance in 2009/2010 of.... 5,058 

and just a quick look at their national team
2010 World Cup Qualifiers -Poland vs Slovenia (Wroclaw) - 7,300 people
2010 World Cup Qualifiers -Poland vs Slovakia (Chorzow) - 4,500 people

No point looking further.......


----------



## mattwinter (Apr 14, 2009)

ExSydney said:


> Never mind.I found it.
> 
> The Polish National League(Ekstraklasa) has an average attendance in 2009/2010 of.... 5,058
> 
> ...


Twice the population of Australia as well. :lol:

Football is not the biggest sport in Australia, but it's still very popular and is a major player - much more popular than it is in America (for example).


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

spiralout said:


> soccer is actually the most common sport played by kids. this is not surprising when you consider that afl and nrl divide the nation and the fact that a lot of mothers don't want their kids playing contact sport.


Ha ha - I watched the Reds v Highlanders game yesterday, and when a spot of handbags broke out one of the commentators made a joke, addressed to all the mothers watching, along the lines that nobody would have been hurt as nobody knew how to box.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Does the Australian bid book have the proposed locations for the draws, like the USA bid does? USA proposed NYC for the qualifying draw and MIA for finals draw.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

If Australia wins the WC, then Canberra is bound to get an A-League place. Lets hope. It is about time they got a chance. Then hopefully Geelong can be considered. By that time Skoko can become the coach after his Heart spell  lol

Seriously though all cities in the bid should have an A-League team, to build up to the WC. Hopefully by then theres atleast a B-League or A2 (whatever it would be called). It is 12 years away afterall (2022). 

One point also, with it being 12 years away, if the bid is won (for 2022), when would the building works start? There is no need to start in 2011, with big upgrades for an event years away, but you do not want to do an Athens in 2004 or SA in 2010 and leave to the last minute to gain completion. Just brings in issues if strikes or other things occur. The budgets will be important to manage also to ensure that the spend is spread evenly.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Rugby and AFL have to do everything to keep the sport from Dieing. Soccer charges parents huge money jsut for the privlidge of playing the game.

Soccer will be no 1 in Australia within 10.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Weebie said:


> Rugby and AFL have to do everything to keep the sport from Dieing. Soccer charges parents huge money jsut for the privlidge of playing the game.
> 
> Soccer will be no 1 in Australia within 10.


Interesting points. The AFL and NRL have tried everything to make it difficult for a WC bid very clearly as a defensice tactic. They can use that compensation, and new venues, to support their respective games.

Football (soccer) has been kicked around alot in the past and now their rival codes are having to take them seriously. It does not go down well to them.

The time that media attention moves away from the AFL and NRL, who get so many pages in daily newspapers, which is free advertising, is the time they know they will fall back. NRL is already closest of the 2 sports to this position, with lower player numbers and lower corporate support. Growth is important to keep the money in the game.

As for Football (soocer) being number 1 in 10 years, that will be a big call. In player numbers maybe. Professionally, I do not see it though. It needs to get to a position that the game can keep its best talent here and be traken seriously as an alternative to looking overseas before that can happen.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Those that say that a WC would spell almost disaster for the other codes in terms of Soccer becoming more increasingly popular over the coming years, well perhaps, should the leagues be able to continue during a WC, imagine the exposure they will get with all the foreigners coming in watching the WC? One can easily expect an odd 100,000 or so coming to watch a bit of AFL or NRL too when not watching a WC game, expect matches to be held as such as to not clash with WC matches. Just imagine all the global exposure the other codes could get.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Those that say that a WC would spell almost disaster for the other codes in terms of Soccer becoming more increasingly popular over the coming years, well perhaps, should the leagues be able to continue during a WC, imagine the exposure they will get with all the foreigners coming in watching the WC? One can easily expect an odd 100,000 or so coming to watch a bit of AFL or NRL too when not watching a WC game, expect matches to be held as such as to not clash with WC matches. Just imagine all the global exposure the other codes could get.


A small proportion of those would go anywhere near an AFL or NRL game. They are Football fans, the round ball game. Thats where their passion is.

The unfortunate thing is that AFL has tried to play games in London and Dubai for years. Who was it that 95% of the crowds were? Mainly expat Australians. Says a lot about the success of that venture. Shanghai will be the same this year likely. The game just does not compete for a variety of reasons.

This bid is about Football (soccer), not AFL or NRL. They get the compensation and stadium upgrade benifits after, but in typical AFL style especially, they will keep trying to upstage everyone even during the event.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> but you do not want to do an Athens in 2004 or SA in 2010 and leave to the last minute to gain completion.


You're joking right?


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

This question goes out to Mo Rush who seems to have an in depth knowledge of the bid process and general organisation for SA2010.

Currently Australia is proposing several oval stadiums as part of their bid. Were Australia to win the bid, what are the chances of those being replaced with other stadiums, whether they be newly built or existing (Etihad), and how would FIFA excert enough pressure for these to be changed?

While Id love these changes to be made, I dont understand how FIFA can make such significant changes.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I understand any persons passion for their football code.....but it's only because what they have grown up with..That's why Melbourne is so AFL biased. I wish an alien could sit down and watch all the games and tell us which is really the best...you can't say soocer just because it has the biggest following.....It's like saying Nascar is the best motor racing because it has the biggest audience.
How people get so excited and can go home week after week with nil all or one nil games I will never know.....? and...the players can be fantastic but if the opposition goally is good or bad that day the whole team is hero or stuffed ? ............but that's looking from a AFL fan.....but I am happy for soccer and rugby to be here...of course....this is Melbourne after all !


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

woozoo said:


> This question goes out to Mo Rush who seems to have an in depth knowledge of the bid process and general organisation for SA2010.
> 
> Currently Australia is proposing several oval stadiums as part of their bid. Were Australia to win the bid, what are the chances of those being replaced with other stadiums, whether they be newly built or existing (Etihad), and how would FIFA excert enough pressure for these to be changed?
> 
> While Id love these changes to be made, I dont understand how FIFA can make such significant changes.


It depends on the host county and host city. First things first. FIFA get what FIFA want at least 9 out of 10 times. Its not a negotiation. They've been doing this for decades, hosting World Cups, running events, media, PR, marketing. Don't be fooled by the "face of FIFA" Blatter, as an indication of the entire organization. Its a slick, professional and high powered global company.


After you understand that, the rest is up to the host city/country.

Venues will not be changed unless they need to and ovals are unlike to cause a major fuss if they have sufficient space around the venue to cater to the media/hospitality/sponsors/safety areas.

Its more important that the inside of the venue, the spaces, the FIFA mascot room, changing areas etc meet FIFA requirements in terms of space, as outlined its technical recommendations and requirements (available online). Its not necessarily about how "pretty" or "Square" a venue is.

The final selection of the host cities and venues will generally happen after several public and private FIFA inspections and presentations by host cities when Australia wins the 2022 bid.

The huge gap between 2010 and 2022 means several changes will likely be made by either FIFA or Australia.

Its a major marketing/media event for the host nation, with FIFA's revenues $3.4bn (30% up on Germany) from sponsors/broadcasters being vital to keep them comfy. 

So one can understand that broadcasters, FIFA, sponsors etc. would want a stadium with a retractable roof. They want the certainty that the huge amounts of money paid to broadcast the match exclusively will not be hampered by weather or changing light conditions.

IMO and only my opinion I think the final list of host cities or venues 
1. Will be limited to 8-10 venues, 7-9 host cities
2. It is possible that Melbourne and Sydney will have two venues, under the host city names "Melbourne" and "Sydney" i.e. not Geelong/Blackpool which wil have their own venues
3. Its unlikely that Groups will be limited to certain cities or areas in the country


Why is Canberra building a new venue? Whats wrong with its current stadium?


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> You're joking right?


Absolutely not joking. Where in there was a joke. Its common knowledge the struggles that both those cities/countries had in the lead ups. 

SA's venues had many issues, with a very concerned FIFA publically stating their dissaproval during the last couple of years about issues experienced in timeline creeping/delays. To deny that would be a very untruthful.

Athens really went to the final moments though, eclipsing any issues SA had.

The point I was making was clear regarding the right time to start on the venues. Its learning from past issues and trying to alleviate them.

Overall though , I am hoping for a great 2010 WC.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> Absolutely not joking. Where in there was a joke. Its common knowledge the struggles that both those cities/countries had in the lead ups.
> 
> SA's venues had many issues, with a very concerned FIFA publically stating their dissaproval during the last couple of years about issues experienced in timeline creeping/delays. To deny that would be a very untruthful.
> 
> ...


I'd hardly compare Athens to South Africa, who had 5 venues ready in June 2009, the final venue in Cape Town in December 2009. 6 months ahead of kick-off. Beijing's Olympic stadium was also ready about 6 months before the Games.

This is leaps and bounds ahead of Athens. Yes there were strikes but there were strikes in France too. In Athens venues were so late, security drills or test were not possible or only possible days or a week or 2 before the Games at venues.

South Africa's issues were in 2006 when funds needed to be released from treasury to get construction going. Once construction started and was in advanced stages there was no risk of major construction works at venues not being ready for the World Cup.

To say there we no issues is untrue but to make a comparison with Athens is highly exaggerated and way off the mark.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> I'd hardly compare Athens to South Africa, who had 5 venues ready in June 2009, the final venue in Cape Town in December 2009. 6 months ahead of kick-off. Beijing's Olympic stadium was also ready about 6 months before the Games.
> 
> This is leaps and bounds ahead of Athens. Yes there were strikes but there were strikes in France too. In Athens venues were so late, security drills or test were not possible or only possible days or a week or 2 before the Games at venues.
> 
> ...


Its an opinion.. and honestly it isn't an overexaggeration as you say. SA had issues that could well have caused the event to have moved, and needed to increase spending to get the venues finished. Some venues may have been completed a few months ago, but still look like construction sites around the outside as construction is not only about the stadium but its surrounds. That the reality.

In my eyes anything that can derail the delivery date, like the strikes and treasury issues, are extremely concerning. Thats my point why more time should be left to have things ready, if a bid is won by Australia.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> The final selection of the host cities and venues will generally happen after several public and private FIFA inspections and presentations by host cities *when* Australia wins the 2022 bid.
> 
> ...Why is Canberra building a new venue? Whats wrong with its current stadium?


Nice...:cheers:

As for Canberra. My guess is that the current ground isn't worth expanding especially when the basic layout and the main stand will be 45 years old by 2022. There is also talk of returning Canberra Stadium to an Oval and using it as the HQ for Australian Football in the ACT (with a reduced capacity of around 15 000) should a new Rectangular stadium be built.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> Its an opinion.. and honestly it isn't an overexaggeration as you say. SA had issues that could well have caused the event to have moved, and needed to increase spending to get the venues finished. Some venues may have been completed a few months ago, but still look like construction sites around the outside as construction is not only about the stadium but its surrounds. That the reality.
> 
> In my eyes anything that can derail the delivery date, like the strikes and treasury issues, are extremely concerning. Thats my point why more time should be left to have things ready, if a bid is won by Australia.


As I've stated before, a comparison with Athens is both highly exaggerated and way off the mark.

Spending was increased due to the inflation in material costs, and spending was naturally provided by government. How is that a negative issue? There has been no race to the finish as in Athens 2004.

If there is a venue with a concern with landscaping then its perhaps Soccer City, the largest stadium in Africa, and Mbombela.

*2month to go - Athens*


















*
4 months before the Beijing Games.. Was this landscaping as "concerning" to you?
*









*4 months before kick-off*

Polokwane









*4 months before kick-off*

Bloemfontein










*5 months before kick-off*

Durban 










*4 months before kick-off*

Nelson Mandela Bay










Rustenburg










Soccer City










Pretoria










*6 months to go*


















Cape Town


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Your missing my point so do not worry about it man. 

Its good they were done in the end.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

What is your point?

My point, is that a comparison to Athens is highly exaggerated and way off the mark. There were and are several issues, but they never came near to the "media circus" they media would have loved if Africa was not ready.

Australia if it wins 2022 will have lots of time to prepare. I don't doubt that it would complete venues well before 2022 and all of them by 2021.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

woozoo said:


> This question goes out to Mo Rush who seems to have an in depth knowledge of the bid process and general organisation for SA2010.
> 
> Currently Australia is proposing several oval stadiums as part of their bid. Were Australia to win the bid, what are the chances of those being replaced with other stadiums, whether they be newly built or existing (Etihad), and how would FIFA excert enough pressure for these to be changed?
> 
> While Id love these changes to be made, I dont understand how FIFA can make such significant changes.


Personally, I'm not to worried about Australia's position with regards to oval venues. While it doesn't compare to England or Germany (or even South Africa for that matter) I still think we'll have reasonable stadiums. Of course, venues aren't our strong point over other bids.

We have proposed X "Oval" venues
Melbourne
Gold Coast
Geelong

And X that do not offer the preferred rectangular seating mode
Perth
Adelaide
Sydney (ANZ)

That still leaves half of the proposed venues with "ideal" pitch configurations, and three-quarters with acceptable arrangements. 

I would've liked to have seen major upgrades to Sydney Football Stadium in the bid, as well as a fully rectangular ground on the Gold Coast. Mind you, the Gold Coast venue will still offer a far better experience than the MCG and Geelong.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> What is your point?
> 
> My point, is that a comparison to Athens is highly exaggerated and way off the mark. There were and are several issues, but they never came near to the "media circus" they media would have loved if Africa was not ready.
> 
> Australia if it wins 2022 will have lots of time to prepare. I don't doubt that it would complete venues well before 2022 and all of them by 2021.


I doubt we'd have any problems. Adelaide is already "under construction", the Gold Coast will only require a small upgrade, Geelong has "stage 1" under construction, Perth has some planning completed and plans to construct the venue regardless of the WC, Newcastle is 1/4 completed already.

The only "new" venues are Canberra, Blacktown and Townsville


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Personally, I'm not to worried about Australia's position with regards to oval venues. While it doesn't compare to England or Germany (or even South Africa for that matter) I still think we'll have reasonable stadiums. Of course, venues aren't our strong point over other bids.
> 
> We have proposed X "Oval" venues
> Melbourne
> ...


Geelong's redevelopment involves digging into the ground and making it somewhat of a rectangle



aaronaugi1 said:


> I doubt we'd have any problems. Adelaide is already "under construction", the Gold Coast will only require a small upgrade, Geelong has "stage 1" under construction, Perth has some planning completed and plans to construct the venue regardless of the WC, Newcastle is 1/4 completed already.
> 
> The only "new" venues are Canberra, Blacktown and Townsville


Geelong has just finished stage 2


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

aaronaugi1 said:


> I doubt we'd have any problems. Adelaide is already "under construction", the Gold Coast will only require a small upgrade, Geelong has "stage 1" under construction, Perth has some planning completed and plans to construct the venue regardless of the WC, Newcastle is 1/4 completed already.
> 
> The only "new" venues are Canberra, Blacktown and Townsville


Perth is building an entirely new stadium. Of course it will be ready but its not there yet.

Planning helps but its still new.

It will be a solid base of existing venues, along with a good mix of new venues.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the new Perth Stadium going to be at East Perth right at the Train Yard.
I Hread its going to be 65,000 seats.
But it wont be ready by 2022 so.
2018 USA
2022 Russia
2026 Australia


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Is the new Perth Stadium going to be at East Perth right at the Train Yard.
> I Hread its going to be 65,000 seats.
> But it wont be ready by 2022 so.
> 2018 USA
> ...


2018 Matthew Lowry
2022 Matthew Lowry
2026 Matthew Lowry


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Is the new Perth Stadium going to be at East Perth right at the Train Yard.
> I Hread its going to be 65,000 seats.
> But it wont be ready by 2022 so.
> 2018 USA
> ...


you are so weird, dude 



crazyalex said:


> 2018 Matthew Lowry
> 2022 Matthew Lowry
> 2026 Matthew Lowry


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I would love to bitch slap the **** out of Matthew. His lists are beyond a joke.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

FFA almost pulled out of Cup bid
MICHAEL LYNCH
May 31, 2010

http://www.smh.com.au/world-cup-201...most-pulled-out-of-cup-bid-20100530-wnh7.html

JOHANNESBURG: Football Federation Australia and the Federal Government came close to abandoning Australia's campaign to host the World Cup because of the AFL's ''outrageous'' demands, a source close to the bid has told the Herald.

As talks continued earlier this month in the lead-up to the May 14 deadline for confirming the application, Australian football's governing body and their Canberra supporters had virtually given up on reaching an agreement with the AFL and were prepared to shelve the bid, the anonymous source said.

''It got to the point where it didn't seem there was much point, and the federal government had agreed with the FFA that we might not go on with the bid,'' he said. ''There were some outrageous demands from left field by the AFL.''

In the end, the parties agreed on a truce of sorts and the bid to host either the 2018 or 2022 World Cups - which has been underwritten by more than $45 million in taxpayer funds - was confirmed when the bid book was submitted to FIFA on time at a high-profile handover featuring FFA chairman Frank Lowy, FFA boss Ben Buckley and Federal Sports Minister Kate Ellis.

While discussions with the National Rugby League and the Australian Rugby Union had been robust, those with the AFL seemed acrimonious at best, and poisonous at worst.

The code, dominant in Australia's southern and western states, but a development sport in NSW and Queensland, had played hardball throughout negotiations, with arguments raging over stadium availability and whether or not the AFL would be allowed to stage games during the World Cup period should Australia's bid succeed.

Another source was disappointed at the lack of support the Victorian Government had given the FFA in its discussions with AFL chief Andrew Demetriou - who has proved himself a formidable negotiator - and his team during the tense months leading up to the deadline.

He said that such was the opposition from AFL powerbrokers in the Victorian capital that the FFA had even considered changing the bid so that no games would be scheduled in the state.

Under the deal that was hammered out, Victoria would get games if the bid succeeded, but far fewer than NSW, where there were more venues and less opposition from other codes.

Etihad Stadium will not accommodate any World Cup games, with stadium boss Ian Collins ruling out its availability for the tournament.

It would instead host AFL games.

Victorian games would be played at the MCG and an upgraded Skilled Stadium in Geelong, which would require millions of dollars to bring it up to a capacity of 44,000. NSW would get games at Stadium Australia, Sydney Football Stadium, Newcastle Stadium and a new rectangular venue at Blacktown. Canberra would also play host.

The escalating rows over ground availability and the opposition of the AFL has led some within the game to even question what sort of legacy would be left for football given the hundreds of millions of dollars that are being spent on infrastructure upgrades for venues synonymous with other sports.

The AFL would be a particular beneficiary, with massive sums required for upgrades to Adelaide Oval and for the development of a new stadium in Perth.

However, most believe the net gain for football would outweigh the leg-up for the other codes, as football would receive 12 years worth of mounting media exposure and significantly increased investment from corporate sponsors and backers. It could also do the thing that worries the AFL most: turn more of our elite young athletes to football.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

ALF and the Victorian Government have done their utmost best to destroy this bid.
Im sure FIFA will see it for what it is..
A local domestic Football competition scared shitless on what a Football World Cup may do to their own code.

ALF is a disgrace to this country.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah but ExSydney, as the commissioner of the AFL, that is pretty much his job. Soccer is only going to get bigger, and he has a duty to protect his sport. The United States is the only other country in the world where there would possibly be an issue over competing sports - yet that is resolved by the fact that a WC would be in the NFL off season. 

Australia is a unique case as you would well know. A WC is a kick in the guts to all other sports singlehandedly. While I want to see soccer become number 1 (and I'm confident it will do that by the end of this century regardless of whether we get it or not), I can also understand why the AFL is being myopic.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

south said:


> Looks like the AFL and NRL can breathe sighs of relief; Australia's bids look finished thanks to the Asian Confederation... (or more precisely, its president):


Why is the bid finished?..Australia are bidding for 2022 as well.Just because a Qatari AFC President understands that any success for Australia in 2018 means a death sentence to the Qatar 2022 bid.

Australia will not get 2018,but are looking at getting a core base of votes secure for 2022.

The Australian bid is far from finished.In fact,its as strong as ever and personally strong enough to be considered the best bid for 2022 and deserved favourites.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

south said:


> Looks like the AFL and NRL can breathe sighs of relief; Australia's bids look finished thanks to the Asian Confederation... (or more precisely, its president):
> 
> 
> *Lowy in damage control as Asian boss backs Europe for '18 Cup push*
> ...


What a load of gash, and from an Australian paper as well?!

Europe is set to get 2018, everyone knows that. By doing deals to support a European WC in 2018, the Asian Confederation are actually STRENGTHENING their position for 2022 as there will be deals hammered out - "support us for 2018 and we'll support you for 2022", that sort of thing.

By not playing ball by making 2018 difficult for Europe Asia would be shooting themselves in the foot and the US could sneak through.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 13, 2006)

The Age is hardly creditable in reporting AFL let along Soccer (football).


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BBC News Ticker: Australia pulls out of race to host 2018 World Cup, will focus on 2022 instead


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^Tis True

http://www.australia2018-2022.com.au/news-updates_detail.aspx?view=69



> Australia to withdraw from 2018 and focus on 2022 FIFA World Cup Bid
> 
> June 11, 2010
> 
> ...


My only problem with this is that my state government now has an extra 4 years to be a beacon of lazyness and not build the much need replacement for Subiaco Oval.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

Right, sorry guys, I should've said 'bid' not 'bids'. I mis-read Lowy's quote in the Age article.

Guess I'm still wondering what the AFC pres got in return for switching support to Europe, though...


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I reackon we'll end up supporting England now.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Solopop said:


> I reackon we'll end up supporting England now.


Russia for 2018!


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

England 2018.


Qatar is gonna be crapping its pants, because now we are just concentrating on 2022...wouldnt you assume the qatar AFC guy, would try put down Australia so that his country will get it 2022...?

I sure hope they somehow pull out haha, otherwise I dont know if we will have much of a chance...he would have more relations with FIFA
xD


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

jacoboy7 said:


> England 2018.
> 
> 
> Qatar is gonna be crapping its pants, because now we are just concentrating on 2022...wouldnt you assume the qatar AFC guy, would try put down Australia so that his country will get it 2022...?
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure that Bin Hammam (AFC President) will have a huge amount of influence, as he will likely need to remain impatial in many ways because of the divisions it would cause for other Asian candidates, of which Australia is one of his supporters. He only marginally hung on to power at the last election, with the support of several East Asian nations, so taking that for granted and putting down an Australian bid would not go down well. Japan and Sth Korea were behind the move to unseat in at the last election, so I do not see much love going their way though. FIFA politics is an interesting beast though, but there are many levels of risk in this chess game if he choses to go all out in support of Qatar's bid.

On the topic of a bid, Qatar's nomination is flawed in many ways. It is clearly too small to bid alone, so based on technical requirements, I would suspect it will not be viewed as a serious competitor at the end of the day. It has cash to burn, which is likely the only thing it has going for it at the moment. If money talks, then Qatar and the USA are at the front. If the desire to grow the game and have hosts that can sustainably host the event, without rebuilding the whole country with excess capacity to do it, then the USA and Australia are leading. 

Japan and Sth Korea had the event only 8 years ago, which would have been 20 years by the time of 2022. It was not a star performance hosting on that occassion and that was jointly run. Crowds were not huge and it only made a small dent commercially in expectations, so not sure they will be seriously considered this time.

A joint bid with the UAE I would see as a serious competitor to any bid on the table. An Arab WC would be great though, so maybe if national pride is taken out of it, they would consider a Joint bid for future WC's.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Being here in South Africa and witnessing the scale of this event, its really just way beyond Qatar


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait for it to start tonight ::D


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm staying up.


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Lets get one thing straight - QATAR DOESN'T HAVE A SNOWBALL'S CHANCE IN HELL OF WINNING THE 2022 WORLD CUP!!!

FIFA isn't that stupid.

For 2022, Australia's only serious competition is USA. They have us beat on stadium capacity by a long way, but we have them on every other level. Not to sound biased but FIFA can't NOT give 2022 to Australia. It makes too much sense to have it here.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ We will see about that in 2nd of December


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

OK then.........We will see.


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Qatar doesnt have the infrastructure, or population to pull off a world cup though :S.

All they have is money and relations.

Australia does top you on everything else, including passion for it hahah  Or, is that an arguable statement haha


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Wrong thread to discuss this, but take note its an Arab bid


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

No it's a Qatar bid.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

> *Indonesia backs Australia's 2022 FIFA World Cup Bid
> June 12, 2010*
> 
> "The Football Association of Indonesia (PSSI) has today come out in support of Australia’s bid to host the FIFA World Cup™ in 2022.
> ...


http://www.australia2018-2022.com.au/news-updates_detail.aspx?view=70


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Will737 said:


> So what? That doesn't make it the best.
> 
> Can you please just stop now before you make an even bigger fool of yourself.


That proves that it is the only sporting venue that was used to rank Dubai Sport City. Besides the ICC also chose to set up their headquarters in DUBAI SPORT CITY!:banana::banana:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> THE WORLD RICHEST HORSE RACE-DUBAI WORLD CUP
> 
> THE WORLDS RICHEST GOLF TOURNAMENT-DUBAI WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
> 
> A1GP-Who ditched the Gold Coast last year?:lol:


Being the richest doesn't make it the best.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> That proves that it is the only sporting venue that was used to rank Dubai Sport City. Besides the ICC also chose to set up their headquarters in DUBAI SPORT CITY!:banana::banana:


Just stop. Do you have any idea how ridiculous this is getting? It's gone past pathetic to just plain sad.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Will737 said:


> EDIT: I just looked up the Dubai cricket stadium. It's capacity is around 70,000 less than the MCG. What a joke.


So then the Rungrado May Day Stadium in North Korea is the best in the world since it has the biggest capacity in the world.hno:hno:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Can I ask you why you said Dubai had the best cricket ground in the world?


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Will737 said:


> Can I ask you why you said Dubai had the best cricket ground in the world?


Because of its facilities.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I doubt most people who watch cricket are aware of a cricket ground in Dubai. I wasn't. When I think of cricket I think of Lords, the Oval, the MCG, the massive ground in India whose name escapes me. Besides which, what the fook does this have to do with Australia's bid?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

hno: Will you ever realize that good facilities don't warrant the title of 'best cricket stadium'? I don 't get why Dubai are building these sports grounds, it seems that the only good events they get are between two different countries and don't involve the UAE


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Its funny how you say its the best in the world etc, when the usage and the facilities are being used at 1/10 its actual its capacity...

No point building the biggest and/or best stadiums in a place where no one will go.


And why make fun of us, yes we got owned epically, but we all expected it, just not that much xD.
And at least we qualified. 

Whats the point of hosting the world cup if you can't even qualify for it though, your just playing the system and reaping the economical benefits.

This is Australias bid thread anyway, stop raging, create another thread on a Aus vs Middle east debate thing, and we will go there and debate, not in here.


----------



## Dc449 (Oct 25, 2009)

Did anyone mention UAE is in billions of dollars of debt, they spend all this money and can't make it back.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't mind discussing the pros and cons of the likes of Australia and their competing bids from the US, Qatar, Korea and Japan but why are we discussing the UAE?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

How can we discuss the performance of Australia in 1 match as being a reflection of its ability to host and embrace an event? What rubbish.

Australia is the mega-events know how expert. People import Australian knowledge to run their events.

There is absolutely no comparison to Qatar, one third the size of Sydney, and Australia as a nation bidding for the event. To try to make any comparisons would be ludicrous.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> How can we discuss the performance of Australia in 1 match as being a reflection of its ability to host and embrace an event? What rubbish.
> 
> Australia is the mega-events know how expert. People import Australian knowledge to run their events.
> 
> There is absolutely no comparison to Qatar, one third the size of Sydney, and Australia as a nation bidding for the event. To try to make any comparisons would be ludicrous.


Some SANITY. :cheers:


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Mo Rush said:


> How can we discuss the performance of Australia in 1 match as being a reflection of its ability to host and embrace an event? What rubbish.
> 
> Australia is the mega-events know how expert. People import Australian knowledge to run their events.
> 
> There is absolutely no comparison to Qatar, one third the size of Sydney, and Australia as a nation bidding for the event. To try to make any comparisons would be ludicrous.


Thanks Mo...Plenty of sense in what you are saying.There are plenty of times we can write of South Africa,Japan or Korea as potential hosts if we only look at on field performances at certain times.

I think Australia have boosted their chances for 2022 during this WC.The Durban game was dominated by Australian fans!...Was there any Germans in Durban on Sunday?Consider the facts..An Australian team which has the modest hope of a goal of reaching the second round,against the German team and fans which are there to win the whole thing....and the Australian passion for Football wins out in Durban,in a country where the code is severely lacking in profile,but growing in stature.
Or the 20,000+ fans who turned up at 4am in 5deg weather at Sydney Fan Fest(nevermind the 20,000 who were locked out and turned away due to over capacity)....

At the moment,the team is far from good enough.In saying that,I hope the FFA mob in RSA relay the true support for the National Team to FIFA and not just base it on one poor performance against a team which in all likely way win the tournament.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

ExSydney said:


> I think Australia have boosted their chances for 2022 during this WC.The Durban game was dominated by Australian fans!...Was there any Germans in Durban on Sunday?Consider the facts..An Australian team which has the modest hope of a goal of reaching the second round,against the German team and fans which are there to win the whole thing....and the Australian passion for Football wins out in Durban,in a country where the code is severely lacking in profile,but growing in stature.
> Or the 20,000+ fans who turned up at 4am in 5deg weather at Sydney Fan Fest(nevermind the 20,000 who were locked out and turned away due to over capacity)....


Totally agree. I think they're aware of the potential for football in Australia - to the point which Sydney is one of six FIFA Fan Fest cities. I honestly don't think there's a single city in Australia that hasn't been struck by World Cup fever. Federation Square in Melbourne was packed, as was Darling Harbour, Reddacliff Place, Circle on Cavill were packed (and that's all I know of, I'm sure it was like it elsewhere too). Despite the disappointing loss, it was still a hell of a lot of fun and people were running around flying Socceroos flags everywhere .

At first I was a bit skeptical about South Africa's hosting of the World Cup, but I definitely think that SA has thus far proven itself capable of hosting intl events. Next stop, the Summer Olympics Games!


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

jacoboy7 said:


> Whats the point of hosting the world cup if you can't even qualify for it though, your just playing the system and reaping the economical benefits.


South Africa is hosting it but didn't qualify for it.hno:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Dc449 said:


> Did anyone mention UAE is in billions of dollars of debt, they spend all this money and can't make it back.


Where is your proof?:nuts::nuts:

Besides most countries has debts that they can't pay back.:lol:


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> I don't mind discussing the pros and cons of the likes of Australia and their competing bids from the US, Qatar, Korea and Japan but why are we discussing the UAE?


I was using the UAE to compare to what Qatar might look like in the future - infrastrucutre wise. Then some people started insulting Dubai :nono:, and every action has a reaction!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> South Africa is hosting it but didn't qualify for it.hno:


At the time they were allocated the tournament(2004) they had qualified for the 2002 WC. Learn your facts or GTFO off.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Australia is the mega-events know how expert. People import Australian knowledge to run their events.


Partially agree



> There is absolutely no comparison to Qatar, one third the size of Sydney, and Australia as a nation bidding for the event.To try to make any comparisons would be ludicrous.


Yip, both countries are unique but Australia has hosted major events before and has developed into a western country whereas Qatar is like a mix of east meets west and is still developing into something.

Every nation needs a first chance to host such event. Just like South Africa is getting it's first chance to host a major sporting event excluding the '95 Rugby World Cup.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

Oh, snap.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> And you have the username "dubaiiscool"; what's your point? As I said before, you're clutching at straw. You have no real argument. You know that money can't buy sporting history nor legacy. Face it, when it comes to sport "dubaiisntsocool".


Unfortunately he doesn't realize that he has no argument. Maybe when his balls drop he'll realize...


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> -What's it meant to be linked to then ?
> 
> -Israel woouldn't attack Qatar because they dont have any disputes!:nuts::nuts:
> 
> ...


well why dont ya just pi^%$ off then? Qatar is another tiny island that is in the persian gulf no comparison with Australia!


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah dubai is so cool that abu dhabi had to pay its debt off, more like dubaiisplastic.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Partially agree


Who do you think designs and runs your stadia and events?

Australia! This is where the knowledge comes from, amongst other places.

In the a similar way South Africa will now assist Brazil for 2014.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ExSydney said:


> Thanks Mo...Plenty of sense in what you are saying.There are plenty of times we can write of South Africa,Japan or Korea as potential hosts if we only look at on field performances at certain times.
> 
> I think Australia have boosted their chances for 2022 during this WC.The Durban game was dominated by Australian fans!...Was there any Germans in Durban on Sunday?Consider the facts..An Australian team which has the modest hope of a goal of reaching the second round,against the German team and fans which are there to win the whole thing....and the Australian passion for Football wins out in Durban,in a country where the code is severely lacking in profile,but growing in stature.
> Or the 20,000+ fans who turned up at 4am in 5deg weather at Sydney Fan Fest(nevermind the 20,000 who were locked out and turned away due to over capacity)....
> ...


I was at the match. Ozzies were very loud and the national anthem was sung by all of them.

Although more Ozzies should have come given the superb match day and Host city experience. I will share my images later if anybody is interested.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

yes, please.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Note:
> LORDS was inaugurated much before Australia came into existence as a Nation.:lol::lol:
> 
> Secondly: What Sporting culture you are speaking about?
> ...


Continue to provoke forumers and your posts will be deleted. This is a clear trend from thread to thread.

Please consult forum guidelines.

Lets please get back on topic.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

I'll just list some events for Australia's sporting history. 

- 1956 & 2000 Olympics bids for future games
- 2006, 1962, 1982 and bids for 2018 Commonwealth Games
- 2007 FINA WC
- 1981, 1993 U-20 FIFA WC
- 2003, 1987 Rugby WC
- Many ASHES 
- 1992, 2015 Cricket WC
- 1957, 1968, 1977, 2008 Rugby League World Cup
Yearly

- Australian Open
- F1 Grand Prix (Melbourne)
- Melbourne Cup (Many others Melbourne most notable)
- Syd - Hobart Yacth Race
- Australian Masters

There are so many more! To suggest we have no sporting history is ludacris!


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Solopop said:


> ^
> 
> I'll just list some events for Australia's sporting history.
> 
> ...


Um, Perth hosted in '91 and '98 as well.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted by antriksh_sfo View Post
> Note:
> *LORDS was inaugurated much before Australia came into existence as a Nation.:lol::lol:*


Sorry to raise this but Australia has a rich human history dating back 60 000 years. The modern "Political State" of Australia was founded in 1901 so yes Lords was inaugurated before the "Commonwealth of Australia" had come into existance.
Guess what, the "Republic of India", India's current political platform is 49 years younger than Australia's so Lords precedes the "State" of India as well.

The following Sovereign States are older than the establishment of Lords:
Argentina
Columbia
Paraguay
Haiti
USA
Venezuela
Oman
Thailand
Andorra
Denmark
Netherlands
Norway
San Marino
Spain
Sweden
UK
Vatican City

Not that many mate.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Who do you think designs and runs your stadia and events?
> 
> Australia! This is where the knowledge comes from, amongst other places.


Can you provide some evidence please ?



> In the a similar way South Africa will now assist Brazil for 2014.


Just like Brazil helped South Africa with 2010...


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

melbstud said:


> yeah dubai is so cool that abu dhabi had to pay its debt off, more like dubaiisplastic.


Firstly, it's Dubai World who has all the debt not DUBAI!

Secondly it was the Government of the UAE who helped Dubai World with its debt.

Lastly, Dubai also paid some of Abu Dhabi's property developers debt in the process.

BTW. some corrupt Australians also contributed to Dubai World's debt problems.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

evidence on these "corrupt" aussies.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

http://business.maktoob.com/20090000008264/Ex_Nakheel_staff_charged_with_fraud/Article.htm


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Can you provide some evidence please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Brazil helped South Africa with 2010...


Haha. Evidence of Australian design and event hosting expertise. Are you for real?

hahahahahahahhah
hahahah

You're either really ignorant or in denial.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread's really gone down the toilet


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> http://business.maktoob.com/20090000008264/Ex_Nakheel_staff_charged_with_fraud/Article.htm


Oh no it's two people. :lol:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Too bad there are no WC venues for Darwin or Hobart. And there is also a decision of which of Australia's two largest stadiums can host the final: the Melbourne Cricket Ground (because of its larger capacity) or the Stadium Australia (the National Stadium). A poll should be created.


----------



## sauronbcn (Jun 16, 2008)

No more football passionless countries to host the world cup, Australia , USA ect :nuts:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Too bad there are no WC venues for Darwin or Hobart. And there is also a decision of which of Australia's two largest stadiums can host the final: the Melbourne Cricket Ground (because of its larger capacity) or the *Stadium Australia (the National Stadium)*. A poll should be created.


Like the USA, Australia doesn't have a national stadium. If we did, our sentimentalities are directed more to our cricket grounds so the MCG and SCG and / or state main venues. The Queenslander have great pride in Lang Park (Suncorp Stadium). ANZ Stadium (Stadium Australia) is probably too young to tug at the heart strings lke the SCG for New South Welshmen.

Well that was a little rant 
If Australia wins the bid for 2022, I'd personally like to see the fianl played at ANZ Stadium in Sydney.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Sydney will definately hot the WC final. I do not think there is any denying that.

It will be a bid focused on Sydney as its drawcard. It is known worldwide, it is also FFA's HQ and it is where the bids powerbrokers are from.

This talk of the MCG holding the final is just wishful thinking unfortunately. It would need to be rectangularised in some way and that is just not going to happen. Melb can hope for the WC Draw and maybe the opening game at best.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Is there any plans for an Australian Football Academy at all? I know we have the AIS and the state sporting institutions, but something independant and one based around a main development complex and with state off-shoot centres would be great. It is something that has come to mind recently, particularly around this talk of the national curricilum roll-out. It would also help in boosting the amount of WC training bases for countries.

My preferred model would be to have it based in Canberra, with FFA to be based there also. It could be loosely linked with the AIS, but in other ways not strangled by their regulations. Having the major coaches based in 1 place and having secondary training coaches in each state would work well. We should look at centralising the structure, which I know will not please the state Federations, but what we have now has many gaps.

It is one area I think we will need to work on, in that there are not alot of grounds that would be up to standard as training bases around the country and the ones that are might have other uses at the time by other sports.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> Too bad there are no WC venues for Darwin or Hobart. And there is also a decision of which of Australia's two largest stadiums can host the final: the Melbourne Cricket Ground (because of its larger capacity) or the Stadium Australia (the National Stadium). A poll should be created.


Unfortunately Hobart and Darwin are too small to sustain the type of sized stadium FIFA require (Hobart has 120k, with 500k in the island state - Darwin 60k, and there is hardly anyone else living nearby).

As for the final, it will be Sydney. I am a Melbournian, and will scream from the hilltops that the MCG is Australia's greatest sporting stadium. We host the F1 GP, the Australian Open, the one horse race in our country "that stops the nation" (the Melbourne Cup), the one footy grand final that fills a 100k stadium, we are Australia's sporting capital.

HOWEVER, we don't have the Bridge, and we don't have the Opera House. Sydney is a gorgeous post card city, and thats the image the FFA will want to finish on. As Aviator said too, the FFA is incredibly sydney-centric


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

T74 said:


> 't have the Opera House. Sydney is a gorgeous post card city, and thats the image the FFA will want to finish on. As Aviator said too, the FFA is incredibly sydney-centric


Although, by 2022 Melbourne may be Australia's largest city and could have the biggest fan base for the game. If it was 2010 Sydney would get it, but in 2022 it may not be so simple.


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

T74 said:


> Unfortunately Hobart and Darwin are too small to sustain the type of sized stadium FIFA require (Hobart has 120k, with 500k in the island state - *Darwin 60k*, and there is hardly anyone else living nearby).
> 
> As for the final, it will be Sydney. I am a Melbournian, and will scream from the hilltops that the MCG is Australia's greatest sporting stadium. We host the F1 GP, the Australian Open, the one horse race in our country "that stops the nation" (the Melbourne Cup), the one footy grand final that fills a 100k stadium, we are Australia's sporting capital.
> 
> HOWEVER, we don't have the Bridge, and we don't have the Opera House. Sydney is a gorgeous post card city, and thats the image the FFA will want to finish on. As Aviator said too, the FFA is incredibly sydney-centric


What if all of darwin showed up for the game xD


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dubaiiscool:) said:


> Can you provide some evidence please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Brazil helped South Africa with 2010...


1. Where do you think Khalifa Stadium came from? The centre piece of Qatar's Olympic bid for 2016/2020/2024


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I actually think that in a country like Australia where people show up and attend all sports events, even mens softball, that the 50% temporary stadia for some smaller towns or venues would actually very interesting in terms of the future of modular design.

I mean carrying on from London, the first stadium to have such a huge temporary component, it would be great if Australia's temporary structure are designed to be used elsewhere e.g. community venues, seating for an aquatic centre etc. etc


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

For the Aussie Rules/Cricket stadiums, do they have stands that can adjust and make it rectangular or will they stay the same? Either way, it's better than a track stadium.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^

they'll bring it in abit but they'll stay maninly oval shaped.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

How is the view from the seats for soccer/rugby games in oval stadiums? I'm sure it's acceptable but at a stadium such as the Melbourne Cricket Grounds wouldn't the cheap seats have really bad views?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Archbishop said:


> How is the view from the seats for soccer/rugby games in oval stadiums? I'm sure it's acceptable but at a stadium such as the Melbourne Cricket Grounds wouldn't the cheap seats have really bad views?


I've seen football at the MCG twice (Australia vs Italy opener for 2000 Olympics and Australia vs Japan more recently)

The view from the 2nd tier and lower top tier is good, the top of the top tier less so, but still fine

that being said, I'm there every second week, so I'm used to it. not sure how it would be for a newbie

On your other question, it looks like the MCG will be the only oval stadium that will not receive some type of temporary modification to make it more rectangular for the event


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

T74 said:


> On your other question, it looks like the MCG will be the only oval stadium that will not receive some type of temporary modification to make it more rectangular for the event


The FFA wanted to modify the MCG but was knocked back by the AFL and the Victorian Government.A modification to the MCG may have guarranteed them the Final,but it wont happen,and the final will go to Sydney(Which is home to the FFA,home to most of the Socceroos and home to the vast majority of registered Soccer players in this country.)


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> The FFA wanted to modify the MCG but was knocked back by the AFL and the Victorian Government.A modification to the MCG may have guarranteed them the Final,but it wont happen,and the final will go to Sydney(Which is home to the FFA,home to most of the Socceroos and home to the vast majority of registered Soccer players in this country.)


I doubt there was any garrantee on the table. That is why I suspect there was an unwillingness to go along with the plan. It would have required large remodifications and temporary seating, keeping the MCG unusuable by other sports for a very large amount of time. As the final venue is chosen by FIFA not the local bid team, it would be their choice where it was played.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Walbanger said:


> Sorry to raise this but Australia has a rich human history dating back 60 000 years. The modern "Political State" of Australia was founded in 1901 so yes Lords was inaugurated before the "Commonwealth of Australia" had come into existance.
> Guess what, the "Republic of India", India's current political platform is 49 years younger than Australia's so Lords precedes the "State" of India as well.
> 
> The following Sovereign States are older than the establishment of Lords:
> ...


Trying to reason with him/her is equivalent to banging your head against a wall. Painful and pointless.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm 100% against this organization because it will not be possible to see the match here at the "good hour"
i remember Australia rugby world cup was too early here from an european view.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Axelferis said:


> i'm 100% against this organization because it will not be possible to see the match here at the "good hour"
> i remember Australia rugby world cup was too early here from an european view.


I am sorry but not everything can be suited to Europe, nor should bit be. Asia is the new major growth region of Football, and that is what this is suited to. Have you ever considered that other WC's away from Asia seen Asian countries having the games at stupid times, but we get used to it.

To use time of games as an excuse why someone can not host is bordering on insane, particularly when the reality is that the importance of its main growth area would be overlooked.

It might be time to get up early and watch the games, which will be in your summer


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Axelferis said:


> i'm 100% against this organization because it will not be possible to see the match here at the "good hour"
> i remember Australia rugby world cup was too early here from an european view.


Pfft. We can get 40,000 people to head to the big screens in the city to watch the game at 4am, and so can you guys 

I have friends who are basically planning to wake up at 3am, get to the game at 4:30am and then head to the office to start the day at work after that.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

If Australia hosts , because we are 8-10 hours ahead of Europe a game starting at 8pm our time would be round 10am to 12pm Euro time so its still not too bad, its only North and South America that has to wake or stay up.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Will737 said:


> Although, by 2022 Melbourne may be Australia's largest city and could have the biggest fan base for the game. If it was 2010 Sydney would get it, but in 2022 it may not be so simple.


If you go by socceroos crowds, i think Melbourne might already have the biggest fan base...


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> If that were true, Seoul 88 and Barcelona 92 should never have happened.
> Moreover, those city - zens do not flaunt as much as OZ do.
> 
> And the world still regards Barcelona as the best example for legacy and heritage.


I think I speak for everyone here when I say SHUT THE **** UP! YOU ARE FULL OF ****!

Anyway, great effort by the Aussie's last night. Although the penalty was there Kewell probably shouldn't have been sent off 50/50 call. But the Ghanaian that got carded in the 40th minutes definatly should have been. Fifa said that any challenge from behind that does not take the ball is a Red card. That ref was shocking. Hopefully FIFA saw the game does actually mean something to us. Doubt it though.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Christ all mighty, are we really seeing an Indian criticising Sydney 2000? A citizen of a country whose CWGs preparations are facing a race against time criticising what I consider to be the best Olympics of my lifetime because of the way they won the vote. _Really?_

So what if Manchester's votes went to Sydney? That's the way these things work. Why would it be any more correct for them to have gone to Beijing? And why, pray tell, does it matter to this thread?

FIFA will take 1000x more notice of the fantastically succcessful, passionate, friendly, beautiful Olympic Games that Sydney held in 2000 when they make their decision than the politics behind how the Games were won. Sydney 2000 is _by far and away_ Australia 2022's biggest trump card - who in FIFA wouldn't want what Australia gave to the Olympics to be given to them?

Any mud you throw against Sydney 2000 to try to smear Australia 2022 simply ain't gonna stick. The Games were too good for your irrelevent points over 1993 sporting politics to make any difference.



> Anyway, great effort by the Aussie's last night. Although the penalty was there Kewell probably shouldn't have been sent off 50/50 call.


Sorry to tell you mate, but you're wrong. If a penalty is given in that situation (which it had to be) a red card _must_ follow. The referee has no discretion in that situation as the laws couldn't be clearer.

His arm was miles away from his body in an unnatural position, he was on the line, and the laws say a penalty is given in that instance and the player who handballs it must receive a red card. The ref had no choice; he was denying an obvious goalscoring opportunity.

Anyway, wrong thread. Only our Indian 'friend' thinks it has any relevent to Australia's world cup hosting ambitions it seems.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Antriksh Sfo, seriously man. You really need to get that sand out of your ******. Maybe even move on and forgive who ever Australian hurt your feelings or broke your heart. :hug:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Antriksh Sfo, seriously man. You really need to get that sand out of your ******. Maybe even move on and forgive who ever Australian hurt your feelings or broke your heart. :hug:


or cut his lunch


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

T74 said:


> or cut his lunch


Or drive him to the airport. Or offer him a new phone deal.
Just a question, would our bid stand an even better chance if it was a joint bid with New Zealand? Even if they only held a couple of group stage matches and maybe a quarter final.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if FIFA would allow an interconfederation World Cup


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't believe there is even a Sydney 2000 debate.

The benefits of these Games extend well beyond Australia.

As I've said before, the knowledge, expertise , "know-how" is used extensively across the world from stadium design to operations to logistics to test events.

Sydney helped to literally setup the blueprint for venues in future Olympic Games, and subsequently other multi-sport games.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> I'm not sure if FIFA would allow an interconfederation World Cup


we needed to get special approval just for NZ to have a team in the A-League (initially FIFA were dead against it)

I would highly doubt they would allow an interconfederation bid


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Dont you worry
> U will surely undergo this Decmeber.
> Not too far but will be lasting long.


again you are showing your lack of understanding

most people in Australia are well aware our bid is the underdog for 2022

our heart may be hoping for Australia for 2022, but if you asked us to place a bet, the USA would be the favourite right now

as such, there is no expectation or belief that we have this in the bag, and come december we know the likely outcome will be disappointment. this being said, we do believe our bid is a good one, and hope the ex-co members see likewise


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

How can this idiot (antriksh) be allowed to continually post? We may criticize Qatar's bid and hosting capabilities, but that's the thing - it's relevant. Bringing up Sydney 2000, some crap in 1993, and the results of the 2010 World Cup thus far bear no relevance to our bid and trust me, it's going to take more than that to drag us down.

If you had to be successful to host a WC, CWG, or Olympic Games .... India would never host.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

T74 said:


> again you are showing your lack of understanding
> 
> most people in Australia are well aware our bid is the underdog for 2022
> 
> ...


Thats the thing.If the USA won the 2022 bid,I would not be surprised.They will be a great host,with great stadiums,great cities and overall,perfect infrastructure to be a great host.If Qatar win...Ill be in shock..Ill be dissapointed..not for the fact that Australia loses,but more the fact that FIFA will once again completley go against their own guidelines and forever keep changing the goalposts while the match is being played..Qatar ..lets face it...is not suitable for a WC...There are far suitable Arab/Islamic nations that can host a far more successful WC...I hope FIFA waits until then.

As for Australia..We do have a great bid..The only continent (except Antartica!) where the WC has not been,great Modern cities,modern stadiums,great weather(even if its winter) and a great reputation in putting on a show for the world to enjoy..For the USA,we are hoping 1994 goes against them.It wasnt all that long ago...we will have to see.

Really,in all truth,this surely must be a race between the USA and Australia


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Here it is about the Sydney bid.
> Just in a nutshell:
> 1. Gifts Budget for the bid increased from AD 6Million to AD 28 Million over 6 months?????
> 2. African Dlegates who were banned from IOC after the revelation of gift acceptance from Sydney Bid team?????
> ...


IOC gift demands were rife up until the Salt Lake City fiasco, when they finally realized it had to be cleaned up

most bids were involved in it up until then, even your beloved Barcelona


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Here it is about the Sydney bid.
> Just in a nutshell:
> 1. Gifts Budget for the bid increased from AD 6Million to AD 28 Million over 6 months?????
> 2. African Dlegates who were banned from IOC after the revelation of gift acceptance from Sydney Bid team?????
> ...


Get over it....FFS!

Vote buying and Olympic committee "donations" were plain part and parcel of Olympic bidding way before 1993 bid.The Salt Lake Scandal of 1999 exposed the rorts and corruption within the IOC and brought about massive restructuring within the IOC to what is pretty much the bidding process we see today.
African Olympic committee "donations" was standard practice.China "donated" funding for stadiums in all parts of Africa in their lead up to the 1993.The German Olympic Committee were caught redhanded with an IOC dossier on every member of the IOC into their own private lives and personal preferences and tastes...The issue of corruption within the IOC back then was and is now common knowledge.

Get over the fact that Sydney 2000 was an unbelievable Olympic Games, which the IOC was not only reeling from the scandal of 1999,but was recovering to what was perceived as a poor Olympics in Atlanta 1996.The IOC needed a games like Sydney to get itself back on track and Sydney delivered.....Simple as that and any denial of that ,is proof of what a complete fool you are.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> Get over it....FFS!
> 
> Vote buying and Olympic committee "donations" were plain part and parcel of Olympic bidding way before 1993 bid.The Salt Lake Scandal of 1999 exposed the rorts and corruption within the IOC and brought about massive restructuring within the IOC to what is pretty much the bidding process we see today.
> African Olympic committee "donations" was standard practice.China "donated" funding for stadiums in all parts of Africa in their lead up to the 1993.The German Olympic Committee were caught redhanded with an IOC dossier on every member of the IOC into their own private lives and personal preferences and tastes...The issue of corruption within the IOC back then was and is now common knowledge.
> ...


Totally hit the mark there.

It is amazing how people feel the need to throw stones on totally unrelated issues, including what happened in 1993 Olympic Bidding. No one cares. 

The reality is that we should be discussing this bid and the fundamentals of it. The competitors and the bid components are part of it, but only if they are relevant. 

There are some threads on this site that people get extremely defensive if parts of their bids are talked about, and not one member on this thread is not willing to discuss the facts in an adult manner . Irrelevant bickering from those who have no idea what is going on really shouldn't bother being on here though, as they add nothing to the discussion and in all reality walk away looking like fools.

Back to the discussion, do we all really consider that $2.8 billion dollars on stadium expenditure will be recouped and that all stadiums will not be white elephants afterwards? Canberra (new), Newcastle (upgraded), Townsville (upgraded) and Blacktown (new) would appear to be the biggest risks of wasted investment in the longer term, but overall, if managed correctly, all could very much be a success in legacy form.

The total outlay is a lot of cash on just stadiums and a lot more will be required on the running of the event and logistical considerations required. Training facilities, stimulating hotel and tourist services development and all other elements will not be cheap.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> Back to the discussion, do we all really consider that $2.8 billion dollars on stadium expenditure will be recouped and that all stadiums will not be white elephants afterwards? Canberra (new), Newcastle (upgraded), Townsville (upgraded) and Blacktown (new) would appear to be the biggest risks of wasted investment in the longer term, but overall, if managed correctly, all could very much be a success in legacy form.
> 
> The total outlay is a lot of cash of just stadiums and a lot more will be required on the running of the event and logistical considerations required. Training facilities, stimulating hotel and tourist services development and all other elements will not be cheap.


I actually reckon this argument isn't as bad as it appears at first glance. When you examine the stadium one by one, most do have a demand requirement:

money spent on Kardina Park, Adelaide Oval, Subiaco, and Cararra would be happening anyway, as all need upgrades to cope with the current demand they have for AFL.

Blacktown has the sniff of a white elephant, but I think it will do well. Gives the Rovers a home, and I wouldn't be surprised if an NRL team relocates there too.

Canberra is in desperate need of new facilities (have mates in Canberra, they hate the current joint)

Newcastle I reckon will be fine once the downgrade occurs post WC. Without it you wouldn't do it tomorrow, but with the pop growth in that part of NSW, and hopefully corresponding growth of the NRL and A-League crowds in that town, an upgrade would be inevitable at some stage in the medium term.

Townsville I am more disconnected from, but from read on crowds is they are fairly soft (but consistent). Even with the downgrade, I have concerns over this ones size, and its probably the one stadium upgrade I fear will be a waste of dough. That being said, the area is growing, and it may make long term sense.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

If we look at legacy capacities for after WC use

Blacktown Stadium-26,000
Newcastle Stadium-34,000
Canberra Stadium-27,000
Townsville Stadium-30,000

Personally,i think they are all quite manageable and in most cases,in growing regions that require a boost in infrastructure.
Also these a superb,new,modern "rectangle" venues.FIFA will look at these positively and I cant see these being cut off.

FIFA will look down surely on Geelong,Gold Coast and Adelaide.ALF venues with no football legacy.These are the ones in trouble of getting cut.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

ExSydney said:


> If we look at legacy capacities for after WC use
> 
> Blacktown Stadium-26,000
> Newcastle Stadium-34,000
> ...


Geelong maybe not long term. If/when Victoria gets a third HAL team, many here suspect Geelong will be looked at as the option (esp with the stadium talk and the strong football support in Geelong)

Adelaide is a no other option situation unfortunately. Its economic suicide to upgrade Hindmarsh, and the town has no real rugby demand, so a large rectangular is not economically viable. Even for AFL/cricket, they are rationalizing to one ground.

Gold Coast is the one I really scratch my head about. Still don't get why they didn't look at a temporary upgrade of the rectangular stadium in the GC. I know Cararra has to be redeveloped anyway, and Gold Coast HAL and NRL crowds are pretty average, but surely a temporary expansion would have been viable.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

T74 said:


> Geelong maybe not long term. If/when Victoria gets a third HAL team, many here suspect Geelong will be looked at as the option (esp with the stadium talk and the strong football support in Geelong)
> 
> Adelaide is a no other option situation unfortunately. Its economic suicide to upgrade Hindmarsh, and the town has no real rugby demand, so a large rectangular is not economically viable. Even for AFL/cricket, they are rationalizing to one ground.
> 
> Gold Coast is the one I really scratch my head about. Still don't get why they didn't look at a temporary upgrade of the rectangular stadium in the GC. I know Cararra has to be redeveloped anyway, and Gold Coast HAL and NRL crowds are pretty average, but surely a temporary expansion would have been viable.


Totally agree about Geelong, as it has potential in the future.

Adelaide, Hindmarsh is ok for now but future options will be required.

GC has no other option, as Skilled Park can not be expanded. It was not designed with that in mind apparently. In many ways it mirrors the issues of AAMI Park in Melb, probably can be but requires just about a complete rebuild. The new upgrades to the AFL stadium really is the smartest use of cash on that one.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

ExSydney said:


> If we look at legacy capacities for after WC use
> 
> Blacktown Stadium-26,000
> Newcastle Stadium-34,000
> ...


We could always look at giving away the remains of the downgraded stadiums to African and Asian countries  I wonder where I heard that one before lol


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Soccer legacy on the Gold Coast will live on, but I believe it will do so through Skilled Stadium. While Skilled may not have the 45k expanded capacity option for the World Cup, Gold Coast Stadium will eventually be reduced to a similar capacity as Skilled - and Skilled is a proper rectangle. I don't see it being that bigger problem.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Back on topic please.

Any references to race, culture, ethnicity, or other potentially sensitive topics, whether intended or unintended will receive infractions.

antriksh_sfo, you are metres from being banned.

Thanks all.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, sorry guys


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Archbishop said:


> I disagree with this. FIFA's not looking to help a certain country's team. They are trying to tap into a new market or expand. That's why Australia has such a great chance (that and very nice stadiums and country). It's not so the Socceroos get better. It's so more people are interested in soccer in Australia and help its growth. That's why the USA got it in 1994 and that's why I have a feeling Australia gets 2022.


That was my point in my post. Sorry If I did not make it clearer though, it did sound abit less than clear.

It is more than performances at this WC was the main element of my post.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not convinced FIFA see Australia as a "new market".

Its not exactly "Africa" or "Asia" or "China" or "India".

If FIFA go to Australia it will be because its reliable, has major event experience, its a "safe option", unlikely to give many headaches.

Timezone will be the issue.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

There's also the passion for sports thing too.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Timezone will be the issue.


How? We are in a similar timezone to Asia which has far more people than Europe and is (apparantly) rapidly gaining more viewers than Europe. It would be an issue for the viewers in the more 'spiritual' home(s) of football.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Corruption allegations and looks like the government was mislead on costs

http://www.worldfootballinsider.com/Story.aspx?id=33490


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gotta love the report for a few things though:

1) the Aussie journo shocked FIFA want gifts (I thought everyone knew these guys are worse than even the IOC)

2) the Aussie journo shocked at the size of the consultancy fee (and that actually is his biggest gripe)

3) some of the Aussie media convinced this may be FIFA's Salt Lake City

The last one cracks me up. FIFA have had books written on their blatant dodginess, yet they all still have their positions and jets and so on.

None of this is great, and the bid will get a tune up, but nothing serious IMO will come from this. Bid is coming to an end, and we are weeks away from a Federal election. Poli's in election mode love good news sports stories, if anything I'd be expecting more smiley photos in front of stadium plans.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Do we think that Sydney would have won the Olympics in 2000 playing the moral high ground and not playing the IOC status quo at the time? Absolutely not. 

You need to play the game that others are playing to get anywhere. Other bids are likely paying a lot more on their bids and consulting teams, so why is it bad that we pay people too. If we win the bid, what is $11 million for what would be a huge event, went for us? Peanuts. 

Likely it is self interest groups at it again, namely competing sports and other community groups that want their own priorities to be delivered.The best way to do this is to publically discredit a bid that will likely take the focus away from them.

What is on the surface is not always what is the reality.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Its all part of the process of bidding.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes but Australia needed all the firepower it could muster to shoot down the US bid, and this can't be helping the situation.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> Yes but Australia needed all the firepower it could muster to shoot down the US bid, and this can't be helping the situation.


I'm actually not too worried about it. The same happened with the UK bid and the Burberry bags. FIFA pretend to care for 5 minutes, the media get distracted by something else, and FIFA go back to business as normal.

This is a pain, but I think stuff like this makes our bid better. With the press reviewing and demanding more from the bid, hopefully it puts the FFA under pressure to lift the bar when competing with USA and Qatar. If it was all just media cheerleading, people tend to get complacent and then you are in trouble.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Even if the bid fails, $42m is a small price to pay for the exposure it will have given the sport in Australia come December.

This really throws weight behind the saying any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm not convinced FIFA see Australia as a "new market".
> 
> Its not exactly "Africa" or "Asia" or "China" or "India".
> 
> ...


This is all true, but like the fact that the international tennis organizations like having the aus open as the only Aus/Pacific tournament, FIFA may like having an Asian (in time and geography) world cup.

This is especially true since China didn't bid, and Japan and Korea just hosted it recently (and I doubt they Korea or Japan can host it by themselves). The world cup doesn't need to be in China for a world cup to appeal to a Chinese audience, especially with better viewing times (for those who think Asia doesn't matter, consider this: Japan and Korea have about a quarter of the population of Europe, and there are other markets). S America and Europe are covered, and Asia is a bigger potential market than N America. Australia may not get the world cup but in terms of growing the game, an Asian world cup make sense. China, India and Australia seem obvious choices.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Richo83 said:


> This is all true, but like the fact that the international tennis organizations like having the aus open as the only Aus/Pacific tournament, FIFA may like having an Asian (in time and geography) world cup.


Good point



Richo83 said:


> and I doubt they Korea or Japan can host it by themselves


How could you doubt their ability to host by themselves? 
Their both stable nations, known tourist destinations, especially Japan. Have solid middle tier national teams and leagues similar to Australia but have weight in the numbers of urban areas. 50 million in South Korea and 130 million in Japan.



T74 said:


> I'm actually not too worried about it. The same happened with the UK bid and the Burberry bags. FIFA pretend to care for 5 minutes, the media get distracted by something else, and FIFA go back to business as normal.
> 
> This is a pain, but I think stuff like this makes our bid better. With the press reviewing and demanding more from the bid, hopefully it puts the FFA under pressure to lift the bar when competing with USA and Qatar. If it was all just media cheerleading, people tend to get complacent and then you are in trouble.


Agree 100%.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Richo83 said:


> This is especially true since China didn't bid, and Japan and Korea just hosted it recently (and I doubt they Korea or Japan can host it by themselves). The world cup doesn't need to be in China for a world cup to appeal to a Chinese audience, especially with better viewing times


Japan and Korea both had 10 stadiums each for the 2002 World Cup, so they wouldn't need that much to meet the minimum amount of stadiums.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

T74 said:


> This is a pain, but I think stuff like this makes our bid better. With the press reviewing and demanding more from the bid, hopefully it puts the FFA under pressure to lift the bar when competing with USA and Qatar. If it was all just media cheerleading, people tend to get complacent and then you are in trouble.


If you think it'll work, go for it Aussies. You guys can be the bad boys. USA will quietly sit back and let the chips fall. :angel1:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> If you think it'll work, go for it Aussies. You guys can be the bad boys. USA will quietly sit back and let the chips fall. :angel1:


hey, I'm from Melbourne....we still have bad memories losing to the Coca-Cola Atlanta Olympics of '96

the gloves are off!! :lol:

seriously though, on the Japan issue have they resolved the issue of their lead stadium? last I heard was that their rebuild was dependent upon them winning the 2016 Olympics, and after that loss they were looking at some band-aid option. haven't heard anything since though


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Two reasons why I don't think Japan or Korea can host it themselves:

Main reason:

1. They've hosted it lately. Too soon.

Secondary reason:

2. It's the notion of spreading the sport, by only placing it in one country, the exposure is decreased (and the notion of how long it takes each nation gets it, it's why the ICC forces Australia to share the world cup with the kiwis), and if they're going to give it to one Asian nation, it would make more sense to give it to Australia. 

I don't doubt that Korea or Japan have the infrastructure to host the world cup. Only 16 to 20 years after the last? I doubt it. I think if Japan shared with say China to give it something to build on and help develop the game in China it could be a selling point. But going to Japan would be less sensible than going to the USA (which I think would be a poor idea as well.)

Could be wrong though. Ultimately, Australia's selling point is that it's one of the two Asian tournaments which means alot since Asia is a growing sporting market. That Australia hasn't hosted the world cup, yet Korea and Japan have, and it's a new market (what I meant by that Japan and Korea "can't" (read shouldn't)).


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Following link confirms the Govt has reviewed the FFA books, and confirmed that they are okay by it.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...ld-cup-bid-probe/story-fn4l4sip-1225888352064

The FIFA investigation is still ongoing, but this gets rid of the most serious allegation in the reports, that being that the FFA had two sets of books and mislead the govt to the tune of millions.

Good news too is the FFA are not letting this issue rest. Aussie media have a habit of running with stories early, and when the facts don't back it up pretending their version is still true (having this today with them accusing one AFL player of OD'ing on drugs when the tests came back clean). FFA are suing the newspaper that reported they corruptly deceived the govt

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...ports-in-the-age/story-fn4l4sip-1225888616151


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

theres alot of myths here regarding the mcs and how suitable it could be, weather it could or needs to be 'rectangularised'. if anyone can show me scale drawings of the mcg with a football pitch, and how to upload images from my pc rather than link a webpage it could be cleared up quite easily. thanks in advance.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

more myths that can be cleared up;

financial rewards per host nation, in relation to both FIFA and host nation.

the importance of geographic spread, *HOW* this is done. more importantly *WHY* its done and its important to FIFA ($ obviously). its been stated eleswhere that they want the most people possible within an 1hrs drive from stadia. does anyone have a source to prove this? because i cant find one.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just some (only 5) photo's of the Adelaide Oval as it is now. Taken at tonight's Canterbury Bulldogs vs Melbourne Storm game in front of 10,350 people (including a surprising amount of Melbourne fans.....). These shots show how the old Sir Edwin Smith Stand and the members area now looks while under re-construction. The photos show in an oval configuration just how far from the fence that the sideline and dead ball line is (for those who aren't familiar with the Adelaide Oval, the last photo show's the current Sir Donald Bradman Stand at the southern or City End of the ground).


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks for the photos holden, good insight. however it is just a numbers game.

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/51/54/02/football_stadiums_technical_recommendations_and_requirements_en_8211.pdf

page 19/125 is most relevant re ovals. theres diagrammes too.

the guidelines want as many people as possible within a 90m radius of the centre spot. but more importantly none beyond 190m of furthest corner of the pitch. so on a diagramme, a quarter radial of 190m is drawn from each 'far' corner facing inwards, and the intersection from that is where a minimum of 80000 people need to be. theres a comparison on the pdf of the olympiastadion and the san siro. the san siro had most of the spectators within the 90m radium, olympiastadion had very few.










olympia stadion they tolerate. san siro they expect.



> _"Pressure is often put on stadium developers to increase the field size or to include a running track. *Occasionally, such requirements are unavoidable. Unfortunately, this will result in a much less successful facility than a football stadium that is specifically built around the football field’s dimensions.*
> Various attempts to provide a running track without destroying the stadium’s football ambience have been proposed and built, including retractable seating along the sidelines, an example of which can be found in the Stade de France in Paris. Most are very expensive to build and operate and/or have resulted in compromised sight-lines for one or both sports, even when the rake or angle of the seating has been made as steep as possible."_
> 
> *"Perhaps the largest cities of the world, with very large budgets and the objective of hosting the Olympic Games one day, might be capable of satisfying the needs of football and athletics. For most, however, surrounding a football field with a running track in a modern stadium should be avoided."*


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

^^

are people sure its 80,000?

i can find no statements to this effect. 60,000 is the only number mentioned with any tangible relation to minimum cap.

also 40,000 is only a recommendation when taking a long term view of an investment. they leave the door open to accept 30,000 +

what they seem concerned about most as a revenue stream anyway, is the vip/corporate hospitality. and how best to manage this. seems obvious enough since this where the real money is made (from stadia that is).

it seems more than likely that we've got our understanding of what capacities FIFA will accept wrong to some degree.

btw if any of you have a few hours to kill that a decent elmore leonard tome cant satisfy, i suggest having a browse through FIFA finacial records, the ones they chose to publish anyway.

$100+m U.S spent on 'other expenses'. the audacity :bow::applause::bow:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

FIFA have closed the file on their investigation into the Australian bid. Colour me shocked :lol:

http://sportal.com.au/football-news-display/fifa-clears-ffas-bid-95385


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jennie_m/128769213/sizes/l/​]*Melbourne - Sporting Capital of the World*
Stolen from Dime



> Melbourne is a notable sporting location as the host city for the 1956 Summer Olympics games, the first Olympic Games ever held in Australia and the southern hemisphere, along with the 2006 Commonwealth Games. In recent years, the city has claimed the SportsBusiness title "World's Ultimate Sports City". Melbourne has also been dubbed the "Sporting Capital of the World". The city is home to the National Sports Museum, which until 2003 was located outside the members pavilion at the Melbourne Cricket Ground and reopened in 2008 in the Olympic Stand.
> 
> Australian rules football and cricket are the most popular sports in Melbourne and also the spiritual home of these two sports in Australia and both are mostly played in the same stadia in the city and its suburbs. The first ever official cricket Test match was played at the Melbourne Cricket Ground in March 1877 and the Melbourne Cricket Ground is the largest cricket ground in the world. The first Australian rules football matches were played in Melbourne in 1859 and the Australian Football League is headquartered at Docklands Stadium. Nine of its teams are based in the Melbourne metropolitan area and the five Melbourne AFL matches per week attract an average 40,000 people per game. Additionally, the city annually hosts the AFL Grand Final.
> 
> ...


The MCG (Melbourne Cricket Ground) - 100,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/melbsboy/155168145/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppym1/343733118/sizes/l/

Etihad Stadium - 56,347








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecvpictures/3461480729/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/3348741339/sizes/l/

Melbourne Rectangular Stadium - 31,500








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/4316918957/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhonddal/4498889709/sizes/l/

Rod Laver Arena - 16,820
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/alec_bennett/4343282568/sizes/l/

Flemington Racecourse - 130,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2238726190/sizes/o/








wiki

Melbourne Sports and Aquatic Centre - 4,000~9,000








http://www.flickr.com/photos/royskeane/3036801420/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinr/430718673/sizes/l/

Albert Park








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdneale/307597364/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/djc5000/4481481875/sizes/l/

Note: List does not include all arenas and stadiums. There is many more in Melbourne.​


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

What sort of light rail/train or other public transport infrastructure is there or at least plans in the works for each of the stadiums?


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> What sort of light rail/train or other public transport infrastructure is there or at least plans in the works for each of the stadiums?


Trams and trains for each venue. You have Jolimont and Richmond for all but Etihad and Albert Park and Etihad is serviced by many tram routes and Southern Cross station. No more needed. *This is Melbourne only


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

slipperydog said:


> What sort of light rail/train or other public transport infrastructure is there or at least plans in the works for each of the stadiums?


My city is building a 25,000 seat (expandable to 40,000) stadium. It's also spending money getting light rail through the city (and by 2022, probably will be out to the train stations near the stadium). As well as that, the heavy rail line will most likely be extended further - hopefully to the Airport.

Not sure about other cities.


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

Sydney's main stadium (Stadium Australia) is in the olympic precinct with its own train station, ferry terminal as well as plenty of bus connections and parking.

The second (Sydney Football Stadium) is closest to Sydney central station for a 20min walk or short shuttle bus ride. Its pretty close to the city too so theres plenty of busses.

The proposed blacktown stadium (which I'm not sure would go ahead) is sort of in the middle of nowhere/western sydney, but theres a motorway straight to the city for busses. Also about 20min walk from a train station - average trip would be about an hour and a half from the city. So not in good shape currently - but theres no reason for people to get there yet, its just a paddock.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

for sport, public transport is not an issue in Australia

nearly all the major stadium are either on tram or train lines, and most are in fairly close proximity to their respective CBD's


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Adelaide is on the edge of the city,as is Melbourne,
Brisbane, Geelong
Perth are still deciding on the position of the new stadium-may be Subiaco,may be Burswood


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

T74 said:


> for sport, public transport is not an issue in Australia
> 
> nearly all the major stadium are either on tram or train lines, and most are in fairly close proximity to their respective CBD's


Folks had their priorities right 100 years ago as far as getting top shelf land for sport


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Are there any plans to connect host cities by rail ?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Are there any plans to connect host cities by rail ?


Well Perth, Adelaide and Sydney are connected by rail via "The Indian Pacific" since 1970 but its a 65 hour trip each way. Adelaide and Melbourne have had "The Overland" since 1887. Sydney and Melbourne have had passenger rail link since 1962 and Sydney and Brisbane since 1932. There has been talk for decades about a *High Speed Rail* link from Brisbane to Melbourne via Sydney and Canberra. In our recent election one of the Party's (The Greens) who is in the winning coalition with the Labor Party wants the rail and it is a part of their policy for Australia (with it being payed for by a controversial mining tax). The 2 major Parties (Labor and Liberal) are both interested in High Speed Rail, like always it just comes down to the economics, Air is still far more feasible. Later this year a $20 million study will be undertaken on the most recent proposals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Australia

Like the USA, rail isn't that effective a solution for Australia because of the size of the Country. Air will be the main method of travel between cities for the international visitor.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

^
Yes, high speed rail link

*Facelift for MCG's Great Southern Stand *


> Twenty years after its completion, the Great Southern Stand at the Melbourne Cricket Ground is getting a $55 million facelift.
> 
> Announcing the upgrade, Victorian Premier John Brumby said the renovation of seating, toilets, entrances and food outlets was intended to "maintain the Great Southern Stand at an absolutely first-rate level".
> 
> ...


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Like the USA, rail isn't that effective a solution for Australia because of the size of the Country. Air will be the main method of travel between cities for the international visitor.


I didn't really pose the rail question as a means of inter-city transportation, more so as a method of *intra*-city transport. For foreign visitors, especially Europeans, most are accustomed to rail for public transport to stadiums. Flights between cities during the World Cup are perfectly acceptable, you get this in almost every country outside of Europe (ex. inter-city transport in 2014 will be almost exclusively air). It is important that stadiums have rail accessibility because renting a car or taking taxis everywhere would be very difficult logistically, not to mention very expensive, for the international visitor.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^ ? 
Sorry mate I was answering Qatar Son333's post, not yours.

As for Intra City rail public transport. The proposed venues for Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth and Adelaide already have excellent rail access. I don't have a clue about the smaller cities but pretty sure they don't have public rail networks


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://media.theage.com.au/sport/sp...to-get-even-greater-1928457.html?from=newsbox

upgrade is happening regardless of any WC bid, and with my reserved seat in that section, I'm looking forward to the new bar in 3 years :cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

_X_ said:


> The basic difference
> 750,000 visitors=*3.4%* of our National population of 22,000,000
> 750,000 visitors =*375% of Qatars* National population of 200,000


Thats not a fair comparision, Qataris _are _Natives, while Australia is an immigrant nation, which means the actual natives "aboriginals" are (according to wikipedia figures) 500,000.

I will answer your other post in the QATAR thread.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Thats not a fair comparision, Qataris _are _Natives, while Australia is an immigrant nation, which means the actual natives "aboriginals" are (according to wikipedia figures) 500,000.
> 
> I will answer your other post in the QATAR thread.


yes, but citizenship here is not restricted by your race, religion, or where you grew up


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Thats not a fair comparision, Qataris _are _Natives, while Australia is an immigrant nation, which means the actual natives "aboriginals" are (according to wikipedia figures) 500,000.
> 
> I will answer your other post in the QATAR thread.


Even the aborigines in Australia out number the real population (i.e citizenship) of Qatar. Lets face it, England , USA, Italy, France etc etc etc are all places which have mixed populations which don't require corrupt sheiks and royal family blow jobs to gain citizenship. What's your point exactly? BTW I don't know what you mean by natives of Qatar, do you mean the current mix between Bahraini's and Persians from Iran, who go under the name of Qataris, because suddenly where they lived found some oil and gas?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

apinamies said:


> If Australia gets World cup 2020 it would be interesting.
> 
> But I afraid that stadiums will be empty during the games because Australians don't care about football.
> 
> Europe and South America are too far from Australia. Australia's winter can be sometimes cold too.


Nice try. Australia has some of the highest international crowd averages for Soccer in the world. The Australian winter is not cold either, I was able to wear a t-shirt for much of it this year.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Walbanger said:


> Nice try. Australia has some of the highest international crowd averages for Soccer in the world. The Australian winter is not cold either, I was able to wear a t-shirt for much of it this year.


Since the Football Revolution in 2005

Average attendance in Australia for World Cup Qualifiers- 57,195
Average attendance in Australia for International Friendlies -64,653

As for the Australian Winter...not an issue,in fact many places in Australia,an Australian winter is as warm,if not ,warmer then a Euro summer.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Fan walks, tell me about your fan walks! I assume one from Sydney CBD to Sydney Football Stadium....one down Olympic boulevard to Telstra...?

One from Melbourne CBD to MCG?

Show me your fan walks...! Celebration sites..!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Fan walks, tell me about your fan walks! I assume one from Sydney CBD to Sydney Football Stadium....one down Olympic boulevard to Telstra...?
> 
> One from Melbourne CBD to MCG?
> 
> Show me your fan walks...! Celebration sites..!


There's no doubt the fan walk from the CBD i Melbourne to the MCG will be a great success.Its about the same distance as the fan walk in Cape Town

I'd expect it to go from Federation Square,opposite the central railway station of Flinders Street.
A number of routes are available-the longest being 1.7 kms,although its only 600 metres from the edge of the CBD.
-Via Wellington Parade along Treasury Gardens,Fitzroy Gardens(past Captain Cooks cottage) and thru Yarra Park
-Via Princes Walk,along the Yarra River thru Birrarung Marr(location of one of the Melbourne Fan Fests)and over the Jolimont Railway overpass.
-Via the existing Jolimont Railway Yards which will well and truly be built over by then(interconnecting our brilliant sporting precinct


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Fan walks, tell me about your fan walks! I assume one from Sydney CBD to Sydney Football Stadium....one down Olympic boulevard to Telstra...?
> 
> One from Melbourne CBD to MCG?
> 
> Show me your fan walks...! Celebration sites..!


Melbourne is really convenient for all of this, and does this for certain occasions.

The three main points are:

1) Federation Square - open public area, had the screens up as a fan site for the 2006 WC games - usually the "start" for any fan walks to the MCG









2) Birrarung Marr - an open parkland on the Yarra River between the CBD and the MCG/Laver Arena - host to the Moomba Festival, many public events, and the 2010 WC fan zone









3) The MCG

If you look at this map from left to right, the first Hawk logo is where Fed Square is, the second Birrarung Marr, and the forth the MCG (the 3rd is Laver Arena










Some of the walks done are:

The Long Walk - just the end of it though (walk in support of reconciliation and against racism of indigenous people - done by Essendon FC and Richmond FC)









Hawthorn FC's Walk to the G (in support of Beyond Blue - a depression charity)









unofficially, a lot of fans gather at Fed Square and walk together to the MCG for things like the Commonwealth Games, AFL finals, WC qualifiers, and the Breast Cancer Awareness Walk On the G. You also get a lot of fans walking from Fed Square with their countrymen for the Australian Open. Recently there was even a walk from Fed Square to AAMI Stadium of fans in support of the Melbourne Storm


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Thats not a fair comparision, Qataris _are _Natives, while Australia is an immigrant nation, which means the actual natives "aboriginals" are (according to wikipedia figures) 500,000.
> 
> I will answer your other post in the QATAR thread.


The difference as pointed out is that people in Australia have the right to become Australian citizens,in Qatar this is not possible unless you will win a gold medal at the Olympics or represent the national football team.
I wonder what Ryk Neethling and Roland Schoeman would have been renamed-Mohammed Bin Neethling and Ahmed Al Schoeman perhaps?
http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/article615899.ece/Oil-rich-Qatar-circles-young-SA-footballers

Its a disgrace

http://www.timeslive.co.za/sport/article615899.ece/Oil-rich-Qatar-circles-young-SA-footballers


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you have images of the bridge going over the rail tracks from on the Hawks route. i.e. not the one from the tennis centre but on the Hawks route.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Do you have images of the bridge going over the rail tracks from on the Hawks route. i.e. not the one from the tennis centre but on the Hawks route.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcpchiu/446085657/


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

By 2022, won't the rail yards be covered in Melbourne?
Certainly would prevent a bottle neck at the bridge.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> By 2022, won't the rail yards be covered in Melbourne?
> Certainly would prevent a bottle neck at the bridge.


possibly - its listed as a future project idea, but nothing concrete yet

as for the bottlenecks, it actually gets broken up

you have a lot of people walking down Brunton Avenue (which is the road on the north side of the railway track near the ground (my usual preferred way when coming in from the CBD)

also those coming in by tram can get off at the Laver Arena tram stop, walking across the southern pedestrian bridges to the ground

then you have the two train stations - Jolimont and Richmond - which are to the north and SE of the ground - both just a few hundred metre walk to the G


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The Federation Square East extension plan has been on the cards for a while now and there is no doubt it will be done reasonably soon via a joint commercial venture


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

The site for the Perth Stadium still isn't confirmed.

The Red areas are Entertainment precincts. The Red bordered white oval is the stadium site. The East Perth and Burswood sites offer a great opportunity for leisure boats to anchor in the immediate surrounding river (areas circled in blue).

If they go with the Subiaco Site (which they originally were going to do)
It's a 2km walk from the GPO. The walk could either go along Wellington St (the top one of the long thicker lines) or Hay St (the one below). The Northern precinct is Leederville ("Boktown" during the 2003 Rugby World Cup). The Stadium site itself is within the Subiaco district with plenty of cafes and bars.










The East Perth Site is a fantastic innermix zone and continues to be regenerated after 20 years. This site has the Stadium directly connected to the Old Art Deco East Perth power station which would hold bars etc. By 2022 East Perth will be as dynamic in entertainment infrastructure as Subiaco. I imagine a walk would come along Wellington Street to Wellington Square which would hold a fanfest then less than a 1km to the Stadium. Another walk could be from the Esplanade and Langley Park on the River which would be another logical spot for a fan fest. They would walk north along Plain St to the Stadium.










The Burswood Site is marked for mass development for the next 20 years. The Fan Walk to this site would be longer from the centre of the City (around 3km). A pedestrian bridge is going to be build across the river (east/west) near the WACA ground and the Trotting track. It is very close to the Burswood resort and Entertainment Complex with bars and Casino. The said complex is about to go though a massive developemnt into a town site / extended tourist precinct. A river walk would be fantastic aswell with temporary fan set ups all along the 2km stretch of the City.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't think there are any good routes for a fan walk through Sydney. This is the area for the SFS - thats the southern tip of the cbd, top left.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The red route would seem the most obvious but those arent very pedestrian friendly routes from memory, unless they close the roads (unlikely, imo, theyre pretty busy). Also theyres a few pubs along that route but not much else to see I think.
The blue route is the walk from central station, and would be easier to close to traffic, but again theres nothing to see, just quiet streets.

There are plans to eventually close off the main street through the city for pedestrians and trams only, so a more ambitious walk could go all the way from circular quay (with the bridge and opera house) through the city to connect with either red or blue route. But thats a hell of a walk, and theres no guarantee those plans will go ahead before 2022, or at all.

But fan sites we can do pretty well. The darling harbour fan fest was a success, people were even turning up from other cities to be there. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4972896618/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4972896406/

There's also space available around the harbour, in circular quay, the barangaroo precinct which would almost be done by then I think. And olympic park obviously.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by venki04ss 
Is it good MCG to host semi final.! Many european fan's don't want to see far from the pitch. 
2 rectangular stadium in australia .. stadium australia and brisbane stadium etc.

Ur country need to build 2-3 new rectangular's stadium for semi final. South Africa built 3 new rectangular stadium's in capetown, durban, Port Elizebeth.

2022 is 12 years away. why not new stadium's.? I don't think australia deserves host 2022 world cup. 

Japan and USA are darkhorse.

*This is completely wrong - 7/12 of our bid's stadiums are rectangular. See here. But this is the wrong thread, bring it up on the australian thread if you want.
USA is not the dark horse, its probably the favourite as far as I can tell.*

one brisbane 50,000-55,000 seaters capacity, stadium australia 80,000 - right to host final

5 rectangular - all are 40,000 - 45,000 capacity.

I m talking 55,000 - 60,000 capacity rectangular stadium's in your country for semi final matches. MCG isn't rectangular. 

new perth stadium - Oval field.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes, half the route in Cape Town was a road that was closed and the other half was pedestrianized from the train station to the road closure.

This portion was Somerset Road. 










Gallery:
















http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/FIFA2010/Newsandmedia/Pages/FanWalkpriorGerArg.aspx


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

> I m talking 55,000 - 60,000 capacity rectangular stadium's in your country for semi final matches. MCG isn't rectangular.
> 
> new perth stadium - Oval field.


Thats not actually what you said, but yes, semi finals are a different story. The brisbane stadium will not to my knowledge be used for semi finals, only quarters. 

The perth stadium as I understand can be configured as either rectangular or oval, same as stadium australia.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Semis are between Perth, Sydney, and Melbourne

Opening and Final will be between Sydney and Melbourne

Most likely option appears to be Melbourne for the opening, Perth and Melbourne for the semis, and Sydney for the final

The actual stadium are:

1) MGC - Melbourne
2) ANZ Stadium - Sydney
3) Suncorp Stadium - Brisbane (will get a upgrade if successful) **
4) Subiaco Stadium - Perth (redevelopment)
5) Adelaide Oval - Adelaide (redevelopment)
6) Sydney Football Stadium - Sydney **
7) Energy Australia Stadium - Newcastle **
8) Dairy Farmers Stadium - Townsville - (upgrade) **
9) Canberra Stadium - Canberra - (new stadium) **
10) Carrara Stadium - Gold Coast - (upgrade for Comm Games 2018 bid)
11) Blacktown Stadium - Sydney - (new stadium) **
12) Kardinia Park - Geelong - (upgrade and temporary rectangular configuration seating) **

This in all gives us:
- 7 stadiums with rectangular configuration (one of these being temporary)
- 4 major upgrades to oval stadium (Adelaide Oval, Subiaco, Kardinia Park, and Carrara) and a minor to ANZ
- 2 new rectangular stadium (Blacktown and Canberra)
- 3 major upgrades to rectangular stadium (Suncorp, Energy Aust, and Dairy Farmers)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

With Australia only hosting in 2022 its a long while before we actually know which city hosts what.

Final and opening prob. between Sydney and Melbourne but will only be final after the bid is won and is unrelated to what is presented to by the bid team.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> With Australia only hosting in 2022 its a long while before we actually know which city hosts what.
> 
> Final and opening prob. between Sydney and Melbourne but will only be final after the bid is won and is unrelated to what is presented to by the bid team.


Mo,I think you'll find that us Victorians have conceded the final to Sydney and are happy to do do.New South Wales is football heartland while the AFL rules the roost in Victoria.

T74s synopsis is about right although if Brisbane upgrade it would also be in the running for a semi final and its totally possible

The fantastic thing is there will be 12 years to prepare and 12 years for the game to continue to grow.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Its a long long time away.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Mo,I think you'll find that us Victorians have conceded the final to Sydney and are happy to do do.New South Wales is football heartland while the AFL rules the roost in Victoria.
> 
> T74s synopsis is about right although if Brisbane upgrade it would also be in the running for a semi final and its totally possible
> 
> The fantastic thing is there will be 12 years to prepare and 12 years for the game to continue to grow.


Brisbane getting an upgrade is totally logical. Therefore you got Melbourne for the opening game and ceremony, Sydney for the final, Perth and Brisbane host a Semi each, and then Melbourne gets the third place match.


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Brisbane getting an upgrade is totally logical. Therefore you got Melbourne for the opening game and ceremony, Sydney for the final, Perth and Brisbane host a Semi each, and then Melbourne gets the third place match.


I think that the MCG would be too big for the 3rd place play off. It is not normally at the biggest venue.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> With Australia only hosting in 2022 its a long while before we actually know which city hosts what.
> 
> Final and opening prob. between Sydney and Melbourne but will only be final after the bid is won and is unrelated to what is presented to by the bid team.


How australia will win bids 2022 world cup without opening match and semi final's venue.? 

South Africa did well. they built 3 new stadium's capetown and durban for semi final's and Port elizebeth hosted 3rd place match. Soccer city - final and opening match.

Which venue's for semi final and opening match in australia. FIFA yet to approve MCG and new perth stadium. AUSTRALIA Cannot build any new stadium for opening match or semi final's. It isn't deserved to host 2022 world cup.

Stadium Australia - Final
Brisbane stadium, Adelaide oval, stadium australia, MCG - quarter final
where is semi final's venue.? 

Australia is poor bidding. 2022 is 12 years away but they don't have any plan new venue's at ground zero.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

^^What do you mean FIFA are yet to approve MCG and Perth stadium?

They are the likely venues for the semis at this early stage.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

remove.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

venki04ss said:


> How australia will win bids 2022 world cup without opening match and semi final's venue.?
> 
> South Africa did well. they built 3 new stadium's capetown and durban for semi final's and Port elizebeth hosted 3rd place match. Soccer city - final and opening match.
> 
> ...


Fail.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

venki04ss said:


> How australia will win bids 2022 world cup without opening match and semi final's venue.?
> 
> South Africa did well. they built 3 new stadium's capetown and durban for semi final's and Port elizebeth hosted 3rd place match. Soccer city - final and opening match.
> 
> ...


I think you need google translater mate so you can read.
I know you're supporting the bid from the 148th biggest country in the world but thats no reason not to read whats already been explained the very post before.
Some countries have a real sporting culture and draw massive crowds all the time-eg MCG last Saturday-95,241 and the night before 78,245 with 2 of the lower drawing teams
Some countries have a massive travelling army such as Australia where over 70,000 left Australia for the 2006 World Cup and approximately 20,000 joined us from the UK and the continent.Even for South Africa 35,000 went to support our lads.
We are one of only 3 countries to have competed in EVERY summer Olympics
On the other hand I note a certain other country doesn't ,doesn't and isn't:lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

venki04ss said:


> How australia will win bids 2022 world cup without opening match and semi final's venue.?
> 
> South Africa did well. they built 3 new stadium's capetown and durban for semi final's and Port elizebeth hosted 3rd place match. Soccer city - final and opening match.
> 
> ...


Mate, South Africa won the bid with Newlands in Capetown, Kings Park in Durban and a stadium proposal for Port Elizabeth. Australia is completly capable of doing the same as South Africa in building new venues if we win the bid but FIFA have a problem with the Stadiums we're proposing to use. Australia has signed the guarentee contracts so will need to provide the venues FIFA want if they are not satisfied.

I have no idea what you mean by Australia not having an Opening and Semi final venue. It's entirely a matter of who gets what. The USA bid has not set in concrete where they plan to hold their key fixtures either. Melbourne have one of the finest aand largest Stadiums in the whole world (be it an oval, not unfamiliar to a FIFA WC). The Perth Stadium has been in planning for the past 4 years regardless of World Cup. It will be the best convertable stadium in the when built at a cost of $1 billion. With some clever engineering Brisbanes Suncorp Stadium need not destory its aesthetics when raising the roof to fit in another 8000 seats to get to 60500.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

the MCG doesn't need to be rebuilt - the northern stand and olympic stands are only a few years old, and the southern stand is about to undergo a $55m refurbishment

its one negative is it is not rectangular, which is why it will most likely not host the final.

ANZ stadium was only built for Sydney 2000, and it will receive an upgrade prior to the WC (if successful)

Perth will get a new stadium

as such, the three stadiums to be used for the finals will be either new or receiving upgrades prior to the event. its not like they are ancient relics or only getting a lick of paint


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> ANZ stadium was only built for Sydney 2000, and it will receive an upgrade prior to the WC (if successful)


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

woozoo said:


> ^^What do you mean FIFA are yet to approve MCG and Perth stadium?
> 
> They are the likely venues for the semis at this early stage.


MCG isn't rectangular field. It is oval field. That isn't approved by FIFA.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

_X_ said:


> I think you need google translater mate so you can read.
> I know you're supporting the bid from the 148th biggest country in the world but thats no reason not to read whats already been explained the very post before.
> Some countries have a real sporting culture and draw massive crowds all the time-eg MCG last Saturday-95,241 and the night before 78,245 with 2 of the lower drawing teams
> Some countries have a massive travelling army such as Australia where over 70,000 left Australia for the 2006 World Cup and approximately 20,000 joined us from the UK and the continent.Even for South Africa 35,000 went to support our lads.
> ...


Olympics - one city, World cup 12-14 Cities/Big town's. Olympic's is different from world cup.

MCG 95k crowd's.! This is your country traditional sport rugby. In England EPL, In USA American Futbol, In India Indian premier league, Your Country Rugby league and Grand final .. Every local sport sell out crowd's. 

Are you talking football or Rugby last saturday 95,000 crowd's at MCG.! If Your country use semi final at MCG. No one buy ticket's from european fan's.


----------



## gavstar00 (Apr 26, 2009)

venki04ss said:


> Olympics - one city, World cup 12-14 Cities/Big town's. Olympic's is different from world cup.
> 
> MCG 95k crowd's.! This is your country traditional sport rugby. In England EPL, In USA American Futbol, In India Indian premier league, Your Country Rugby league and Grand final .. Every local sport sell out crowd's.
> 
> Are you talking football or Rugby last saturday 95,000 crowd's at MCG.! If Your country use semi final at MCG. No one buy ticket's from european fan's.


hno:hno:hno: Ordinarily I'd say nothing but this is moronic to the point of being laughable. I'll put it simply - if a European team is in the semi final then, yes, their fans will buy tickets if it's at the MCG. That's coming from a European point of view too


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

venki04ss said:


> Olympics - one city, World cup 12-14 Cities/Big town's. Olympic's is different from world cup.
> 
> MCG 95k crowd's.! This is your country traditional sport rugby. In England EPL, In USA American Futbol, In India Indian premier league, Your Country Rugby league and Grand final .. Every local sport sell out crowd's.
> 
> Are you talking football or Rugby last saturday 95,000 crowd's at MCG.! If Your country use semi final at MCG. No one buy ticket's from european fan's.


Rugby is not the chief sport played at the MCG. If it were, the shape of the field would not be an issue.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

given the MCG has hosted FIFA World Cup qualifier games, so I suspect if FIFA hated the ground they would never have been allowed to occur.

australian rules is nothing like rugby

given 95k turned out to see Australia play Greece in a friendly before the 2006 WC campaign, I think they can attract a crowd without much fear


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The submission in the bid book for the MCG complies with the most recent FIFA technical recommendations.This has decreased capacity somewhat but because it it one of the 7 sporting wonders of the world is still foremost in FIFAs evaluation.The inspection team were obviously in awe while at the MCG
It will still easily qualify to host the final although that prize will go to the other Australian Olympic Stadium in Sydney.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't see why everyone thinks it (the final) should go to Sydney. Wasn't Melbourne the sports capital of the world? If they can make the MCG rectangular (I've seen a render) then shouldn't it host the final? Or are they gonna increase Stadium Australia's capacity back to what it was for the Olympics? I think the largest stadium should get it and ig.the 'G' is pretty damn big.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ Firstly, London is the sporting capital of the world  As for the MCG, I dont think there is any realistic chance of the MCG going rectangular. The AFL is the major tenant, and I cant see them allowing the MCG being out of action for a season or two for any proposed redevlopment of that scale. It would also be enourmously expensive, and wouldnt make too much of a positive change. The people sitting at the top of the third tier are still going to be a very long distance from the football pitch, no matter what the shape of the bottom tier is. The only benifit would be for the lower tier and to a lesser degree for the people watching at home as the ground would be more asthetic.
Personally I dont like the MCG as a football venue, but its been used for a so many big football matches, both WCQ and Olympics, that I dont think FIFA really has an issue with it.

Are there any plans for increasing capacity at the Sydney Olympic stadium? I would rather see it turned into a true rectangular pitch, or at least have movable tiers which can make a rectangular pitch. The capcity is big enough - its already one of the biggest stadiums in the world. Maybe a rectangular pitch would increase attendance for NRL games there. AFL and Cricket could focus on the SCG.

Sydney is Australias premier city. Im from Melbourne and dont have a problem with the final going there. If we had a stadium more suited to soccer then maybe there could be cause for argument, but we dont. Give Melb the openiong game and a semi and Id be happy. On the official bid website the MCG capacity is listed as 88,000, only 5,000 more than the Sydney Olympic stadium, so the argument that the MCG has a bigger capcity isn't really that strong.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

woozoo said:


> Are there any plans for increasing capacity at the Sydney Olympic stadium? I would rather see it turned into a true rectangular pitch, or at least have movable tiers which can make a rectangular pitch. The capcity is big enough - its already one of the biggest stadiums in the world. Maybe a rectangular pitch would increase attendance for NRL games there. AFL and Cricket could focus on the SCG.


Yeah man. ANZ stadium will be boosted to 90 000 (still around 84000 for the WC cos of VIP's) and the ends will be rebuilt, employing the same teir technology planned for the Perth Stadium where the stand will swing on hinges rather than just move foward and back on straight rails. So in the end a perfect rectangle can be made and then returned to oval for the AFL and odd cricket match.

Just to give you an idea of what I mean. These are some pics of the Perth Stadium proposal with its hinged ground tier.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Melbourne is the VFL capital of the world...


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

krudmonk said:


> Melbourne is the VFL capital of the universe...


fixed


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^^ Yeah, that's not going to work or happen. 
Regardless of construction interference it would create intolerable C values in the tier's rake as to prove not worth it.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

The closest the MCG will do in terms of major upgrades for the WC would be the redevelopment of the Southern Stand (which is to be underway), with perhaps a new lower tier, making the oval smaller.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hadn't heard about the swinging tiers for ANZ and Perth - thats great news :banana:

revising my list, that makes it:

1) MGC - Melbourne
2) ANZ Stadium - Sydney **
3) Suncorp Stadium - Brisbane (will get a upgrade if successful) *
4) Subiaco Stadium - Perth (redevelopment) **
5) Adelaide Oval - Adelaide (redevelopment)
6) Sydney Football Stadium - Sydney *
7) Energy Australia Stadium - Newcastle *
8) Dairy Farmers Stadium - Townsville - (upgrade) *
9) Canberra Stadium - Canberra - (new stadium) *
10) Carrara Stadium - Gold Coast - (upgrade for Comm Games 2018 bid)
11) Blacktown Stadium - Sydney - (new stadium) *
12) Kardinia Park - Geelong - (upgrade and temporary rectangular configuration seating) **

This in all gives us:
* 6 stadiums with rectangular configuration
** 3 stadium with a temporary rectangular configuration

a 9/3 ratio is much better now


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

venki04ss said:


> MCG isn't rectangular field. It is oval field. That isn't approved by FIFA.


It is approved by FIFA. It was the venue FIFA visited when it came to Melbourne.

Now whether it hosts the final or not is another story, but it is FIFA approved. Otherwise, you'd have Melbourne having to host it's international games and qualifiers over at Etihad Stadium, then transferring to AAMI Park.

The fact that the MCG already hosts regular FIFA matches already proves that it's FIFA approved. Being unideal in oval shape isn't an excuse, it can clearly still host matches and will.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> Yeah man. ANZ stadium will be boosted to 90 000 (still around 84000 for the WC cos of VIP's) and the ends will be rebuilt, employing the same teir technology planned for the Perth Stadium where the stand will swing on hinges rather than just move foward and back on straight rails. So in the end a perfect rectangle can be made and then returned to oval for the AFL and odd cricket match.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of what I mean. These are some pics of the Perth Stadium proposal with its hinged ground tier.


Cheers dude. The hinge tiers look a lot better than those on rails, good to see.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I have asked this elsewhere but it seems impossible to get an answer.

Why is Sydney or Melbourne not hosting the entire WC on its own?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I have asked this elsewhere but it seems impossible to get an answer.
> 
> Why is Sydney or Melbourne not hosting the entire WC on its own?


nice dorothy dixer 

because:

1) the stadium required would be surplus to the needs of both cities

2) both cities would struggle to accommodate a static tourist population the size of a WC (which is bigger than an Olympics)

3) because it would deprive the world of seeing great cities like Brisbane, Adelaide, and Perth


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

T74 said:


> nice dorothy dixer
> 
> because:
> 
> ...


Just checking, for a second I thought the WC I experienced in South Africa was in a parallel world.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

T74 said:


> I hadn't heard about the swinging tiers for ANZ and Perth - thats great news :banana:
> 
> revising my list, that makes it:
> 
> ...


Further Revision.
Renders on the bid website show both the Gold Coast Stadium and Adelaide Oval in a temporary rectangular configuration.

















In summary
6 stadiums with rectangular configuration
2 stadiums with movable seats enabling a rectangular configuration
3 stadiums with a temporary rectangular configuration
1 stadium with an oval configuration


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't see MCG as being an issue. I don't doubt some modifications will be made, not necessarily converting it to a rectangular stadium.

You can't "not" use a giant stadium like this. Yes some seats may not be sold, the bowl may be tweaked, more upgrades, etc. but it HAS hosted football before and other major events.

Its not the end of the world.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Gold medal match
December 8, 1956
12:00
Soviet Union 1–0 Yugoslavia Melbourne

Referee: R. Wright (AUS)
Attendance: 102.000
Ilyin Goal 48' Report


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

There were some pretty high attendances for other sports in Melbourne weren't there? Also I read that AAMI Park was expandable - although I don't see how. Is there any possibility that it could be used?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will737 said:


> There were some pretty high attendances for other sports in Melbourne weren't there? Also I read that AAMI Park was expandable - although I don't see how. Is there any possibility that it could be used?


Foundations for 50k,no political will to take it any further because of a perception its too expensive to alter the roof:nuts:

Also the argument that its in the same precinct as the "G" and with exclusion zones it just doesn't work


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Foundations for 50k,no political will to take it any further because of a perception its too expensive to alter the roof:nuts:
> 
> Also the argument that its in the same precinct as the "G" and with exclusion zones it just doesn't work


Is there any good free space AAMI Park outside. If AAMI park expand increase capacity upto 60,000-65,000. It is possible to host Semi final. Other semi final in Perth. Wait n watch on 2nd December.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> The morning after Australia beat Paraguay the Sydney Harbour Bridge was turned into a massive football pitch where over 7500 people(chosen by ballot) enjoyed the chance to have "Breakfast on the Bridge" and show their support for Australia's World Cup bid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> While he came running on his knees to Qatar


 I wasn't aware of the fact Blatter promoting Qatar's bid for the Paralympics.


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice photos MoRush kay:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Another reminder that racism and debates around racism are forbidden. Starting topics around racism and replying will receive infractions

Thanks*


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*LESS than eight weeks before FIFA decides who will host the 2022 World Cup, Paraguay coach Gerardo Martino said Australia should be a shoo-in.

Martino watched his team go down 1-0 to the Socceroos at Sydney Football Stadium on Saturday, and the Argentinian, who first visited the country as a player almost 30 years ago, believes Australia is favourite to win the bid. ''It's very simple. You have already held a competition like the Olympics here, which was very good, and you have all the infrastructure, plus Australia is a first-world country,'' Martino said. ''I was here a long time ago playing in the '81 Youth World Championships, and even then I was impressed. So I think you have a very good chance to win your World Cup bid.''

Martino also believes the level of football in Australia and the Oceania region has improved in recent years.''I don't think there is a big gap between the level of South American football and Australian football at the moment,'' he said. ''Australia is very competitive. Countries like Australia, Japan and New Zealand all did very well at the World Cup this year so it's always good to get experience against them.''

Paraguay's Sunderland defender Paulo da Silva, who crosses paths with a number of Australians in the English Premier League, was also impressed with the calibre of players this country produces. ''Of course I'm aware of the Australians playing in England,'' he said. ''Players like Tim Cahill, [Brett] Emerton, [Richard] Garcia are all very well known in the Premier League.''*

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/footbal...rom-beaten-paraguay-coach-20101010-16dz0.html


----------



## austinwiseman (Apr 29, 2010)

Its a Best for all. 
Hey try to this one for fifa 2022


Walbanger said:


> Our respective state governments are doing a great job ruining any serious chance of hosting the WC.
> 
> I swear most behave as if they have not and will not read FIFA venue guidlines. They either have not listened to the Football Federation Australia's presentations to each state government or the FFA is as dumbshit as the State Gov's are. The FFA seem to think that ikea like flatpack stadiums of the likes found in the UK (southhampton, sunderland, derby etc...) are an appropriete alternative to what the USA will offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Well that's a blast from the past, since writing that I feel a lot more confident in our bid. I wrote that pre Australian Bid webside launch and bid book submission. I'm far more satisfied with the proposed venues and there is clear evidence now that the State and Federal governments a doing far more than giving the lip service to the bid.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*FourFourTwo, the world’s biggest football magazine with 17 global editions, has published a 12-page feature on Australia’s 2022 bid team and our bid book in their November issue. The issue marks the title’s fifth birthday in Australia and to celebrate the landmark it has sat down with every senior member of the FFA 2022 bid team to discuss the process ahead of the 2 December decision day. FFA chairman Frank Lowy, CEO Ben Buckley, head of logistics Stuart Taggart, head of media relations Rod Allen and head of international and corporate affairs John Boultbee all delved into their involvement in the bid and what the Australian public can expect from the tournament taking place Down Under in 2022. 

FourFourTwo’s Editor Trevor Treharne was wowed with the vast scale and detail the 2022 bid process entails after getting an inside look at our efforts to bring the World Cup to Australia. “Putting together the feature was an incredible insight into a process that baffled even my wildest expectations of just how much needs to be considered and potential implemented for our 2022 tournament,” said Treharne. “For our readers, they get a previously unseen view of our bid book and the men who put together the most important document in the history of Australian football. 

“Most reassuringly of all, after our readers have consumed all 12 pages of our feature with the bid team guys, they will be left feeling more confident about our chances than ever before. I know I am! “Put simply, the 2022 bid guys have done a brilliant job of attempting to bring the world’s biggest sporting spectacle to Australia, and discovering the lengths they have gone to in putting Australia’s proposal together was a sobering thought when I got back to the office!,” added Treharne. * 

http://www.australiabid.com.au/news-updates_detail.aspx?view=109


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

^^Looking forward to it:dance2:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Australia have a few more surprises to come


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

2022 australia or usa?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

We'll know when you know...


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

The Australian 18 October
*World Cup bid team met man accused of bribery*

AUSTRALIAN World Cup bid delegates met a group of Nigerian officials last year, including the man at the centre of bribery allegations. 
Football Federation Australia yesterday confirmed that Amos Adamu, the Nigerian president of the West African Football Union, who also serves on world governing body FIFA's executive committee, was at a meeting at the Australian high commissioner's residence during the under-17 World Cup in November.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...cused-of-bribery/story-e6frg6nf-1225940394267

this second time FIFA get such reports about Australia in this year and should now take action also AFC should kick Australia out of Asia and send them back to Oceania after their scandal with Tahiti member who is president of the Oceania Football.

in 28 october meeting they should cancel Australia bid since it is the only country don't have seat and try to buy votes by money and Jewelry.


*and here some reports about the last time ....*

*June-July: Fifa investigates Australia's 2022 World Cup bid over bribes*

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2890...tion-into-australia-world-cup-2022-bid-after-

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...cused-of-bribery/story-e6frg6nf-1225940394267


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

****


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Solopop said:


> I reckon the US, Qatar & Spain are all the nations...


well its either that or Qatar, Spain, and Australia

its gunna be a long 5 weeks :lol:


----------



## Chuq (Oct 7, 2002)

T74 said:


> well its either that or Qatar, Spain, and Australia
> 
> its gunna be a long 5 weeks :lol:


I was about to say, it has to be Qatar, Spain, and the USA, in the context of football Australia is part of Asia. Plus, Australia would be the Oceanian president's initial choice.

As part of Australia's move from the OFC to the AFC in 2006, it was a condition (I believe imposed by FIFA) that Australia would offer support (financial, developmental, etc) to the OFC. This is one of the reasons, for example, a NZ team plays in the A-League. So Oceania is already getting FIFA approved financial support from Australia. No bribes required!


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> well its either that or Qatar, Spain, and Australia
> 
> its gunna be a long 5 weeks :lol:


Australia is a part of Asia, so if Qatar are implicated I fail to see how Australia is there, and the English and Australian bid teams are the only ones to come out and say we're not being investigated as well. Where as the US have stayed quiet and the English media has used the US bid in the scandal for some sort of reason. They must have had reports that US companies were doing these sort of deals on behalf of the US bid. The US has a long history of "lobbyists" not only within various organisations but also even within their own government. I found it extremely strange that Jack Warner came out just a month ago and started saying CONCACAF want another place in the world cup.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Australia is a part of Asia, so if Qatar are implicated I fail to see how Australia is there, and the English and Australian bid teams are the only ones to come out and say we're not being investigated as well. Where as the US have stayed quiet and the English media has used the US bid in the scandal for some sort of reason. They must have had reports that US companies were doing these sort of deals on behalf of the US bid. The US has a long history of "lobbyists" not only within various organisations but also even within their own government. I found it extremely strange that Jack Warner came out just a month ago and started saying CONCACAF want another place in the world cup.


I'm inclined to agree on most of this, but I have no doubt all bids (including the Australian one) have some degree of mud on them. Its just a matter of who gets caught now.

Its pedantic, but the article actually referred to three continents, not confeds, so that still puts Australia as a possible third mark


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> Its pedantic, but the article actually referred to three continents, not confeds, so that still puts Australia as a possible third mark


I think most people are taking this as FIFA world talk, the FIFA world is different to the real world. It's just a bad choice of words on behalf of the people writing it. Australia is a nation on it's own right, so they could have easily put that in.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I think most people are taking this as FIFA world talk, the FIFA world is different to the real world. It's just a bad choice of words on behalf of the people writing it. Australia is a nation on it's own right, so they could have easily put that in.


agree its very likely - i'm just taking nothing for granted right now


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd like to see Australia like host country for WC2022, but watching the video of the stadia are quite disappointing, starting from Geelong stadium or Townsville stadium and Perth one seems to be a copy of Soccer city in J'burg.

BTW: Where is located the blacktown stadium?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> I'd like to see Australia like host country for WC2022, but watching the video of the stadia are quite disappointing, starting from Geelong stadium or Townsville stadium and Perth one seems to be a copy of Soccer city in J'burg.
> 
> BTW: Where is located the blacktown stadium?


Perth is just a concept only - actual design not yet out (they are still finalizing the site - down to three options, so that will obvious effect the final design)

Blacktown is in Sydney's west


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr.Underground said:


> I'd like to see Australia like host country for WC2022, but watching the video of the stadia are quite disappointing, starting from Geelong stadium or Townsville stadium and Perth one seems to be a copy of Soccer city in J'burg.
> 
> BTW: Where is located the blacktown stadium?


Whilst it would be lovely to have a bunch of brand new purpose built venues for the World Cup, it's just not viable here due to the sporting landscape here being rather diverse. There isn't much point in having 50-60,000 seat football stadiums in cities that would hardly ever fill them afterwards. Comprimise is the only way to go here. What we may lack in stadium wow factor, I think we would easily make up for as hosts. Australia would be rocking if we got it. I remember the buzz around the country for Sydney 2000, the World Cup would be that x1000. 

P.S. I thought the render for the Townsville stadium upgrade looked rather decent to be honest. What was it you didn't like about it?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

They 're too small stadia for the reasons you have told and looking the video are too banal, boring in the design. Compare with stadia proposed in the russian bid book or in Qatar one, and try to think if yout bid is on the same level. 

Then I hate the oval shape of some venues e.g. Melbourne and Goldcost.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr.Underground said:


> They 're too small stadia for the reasons you have told and looking the video are too banal, boring in the design. Compare with stadia proposed in the russian bid book or in Qatar one, and try to think if yout bid is on the same level.
> 
> Then I hate the oval shape of some venues e.g. Melbourne and Goldcost.


No point really even comparing out bid with Russia's because we're bidding for different tournaments. Qatar have to pull out all stops with the stadia in their bid to make up for shortcomings in other areas. Because in all honesty, Qatar isn't exactly high on everyones must see destinations. No offence, but Australia as a destination has much more to offer.

As for the designs of the stadium, I don't think it matters a hell of alot what they look like. As long as they meet the criteria. I agree about the MCG though, not a fan at all.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> I'd like to see Australia like host country for WC2022, but watching the video of the stadia are quite disappointing, starting from Geelong stadium or Townsville stadium and Perth one seems to be a copy of Soccer city in J'burg.
> 
> BTW: Where is located the blacktown stadium?


Smell a rat with you but I'll persist
Although we'd love to present 12 new concept football specific stadiums with the wow factor of Qatar,we live in reality.It is probably this realistic approach which sees our economy in such a good position.In fact we're booming over here with low government debt and plenty of work.
Our sporting history is long and rich.This has seen large sporting stadiums get built over a long period of time ,based on demand.In the case of the MCG,it gets absolutely massive crowds all the time.Had 550,000 odd in 6 matches last month alone.
Our bid book is a minimum starting point,with 12 FIFA compliant stadiums on offer.TBH,I wouldn't be surprised, in the event that we are lucky enough to win hosting rights, that FIFA has a quiet word with a few suggestions of their own,as per SA2010.We do after all have 12 years to prepare .
I don't believe any other bid has 2 Olympic Stadiums on offer either

What we can guarantee from the outset is----full stadiums,brilliant fan fests and famous Australian hospitality


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Chuq said:


> I was about to say, it has to be Qatar, Spain, and the USA, in the context of football Australia is part of Asia. Plus, Australia would be the Oceanian president's initial choice.
> 
> As part of Australia's move from the OFC to the AFC in 2006, it was a condition (I believe imposed by FIFA) that Australia would offer support (financial, developmental, etc) to the OFC. This is one of the reasons, for example, a NZ team plays in the A-League. So Oceania is already getting FIFA approved financial support from Australia. No bribes required!


G'day Chuq

Its defo Spain,Qatar and USA because Australia has already come out and said they aren't being investigated


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Smell a rat with you but I'll persist
> Although we'd love to present 12 new concept football specific stadiums with the wow factor of Qatar,we live in reality.It is probably this realistic approach which sees our economy in such a good position.In fact we're booming over here with low government debt and plenty of work.
> Our sporting history is long and rich.This has seen large sporting stadiums get built over a long period of time ,based on demand.In the case of the MCG,it gets absolutely massive crowds all the time.Had 550,000 odd in 6 matches last month alone.
> Our bid book is a minimum starting point,with 12 FIFA compliant stadiums on offer.TBH,I wouldn't be surprised, in the event that we are lucky enough to win hosting rights, that FIFA has a quiet word with a few suggestions of their own,as per SA2010.We do after all have 12 years to prepare .
> ...


Russia has 2 Olympic stadia in its bid. Moscow 1980 and Sochi 2014.

But in Australia don't you sleep never? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Never:cheers:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

_X_ said:


> Smell a rat with you but I'll persist
> Although we'd love to present 12 new concept football specific stadiums with the wow factor of Qatar,we live in reality.It is probably this realistic approach which sees our economy in such a good position.In fact we're booming over here with low government debt and plenty of work.
> Our sporting history is long and rich.This has seen large sporting stadiums get built over a long period of time ,based on demand.In the case of the MCG,it gets absolutely massive crowds all the time.Had 550,000 odd in 6 matches last month alone.
> Our bid book is a minimum starting point,with 12 FIFA compliant stadiums on offer.TBH,I wouldn't be surprised, in the event that we are lucky enough to win hosting rights, that FIFA has a quiet word with a few suggestions of their own,as per SA2010.We do after all have 12 years to prepare .
> ...


You forget that Qatar is a realistic bid too. Qatar should have the possibility to realize 12 wow football specific stadia, its government has got a lot of money to invest, so we are not discussing about a fantasy bid.

If I was FIFA, I should give the opportunity to have a new and futuristic product. What have they to risk? Nothing.

And do you think many fans will go from Madrid or from London or Rome to go to Brisbane and Canberra or Townsville?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mr.Underground said:


> You forget that Qatar is a realistic bid too. Qatar should have the possibility to realize 12 wow football specific stadia, its government has got a lot of money to invest, so we are not discussing about a fantasy bid.
> 
> If I was FIFA, I should give the opportunity to have a new and futuristic product. What have they to risk? Nothing.
> 
> And do you think many fans will go from Madrid or from London or Rome to go to Brisbane and Canberra or Townsville?


Sorry mate,in no way is the Doha bid realistic.Yes it can be built,but that is all.We'd have the biggest white elephant park in the world,no foreigners would go and the very long list goes on and on.
Its unfortunate for Qatar that at the time of bidding joint bids were illegal.This is no longer the case and so a co- hosting with UAE would be far better although that would still be a bitter pill for the Qatari's because they would only host 2 stadiums at most.
The simple facts are irrefutable
Doha is a single city bid-this is not allowed and InsCo officially took the opportunity to kill that bid on departure from Doha last month
You simply can't go offering $10 million for a vote and expect to get away with it
You can't organise vote swapping and expect to get away with it
You can't do "in secret " deals related to votes and expect to get away with it
EthCo and TecCo are also trawling over the remains of that bid to finally put it out of its misery

Its only a matter of time mate


----------



## White_soX (Dec 1, 2005)

Mr.Underground said:


> And do you think many fans will go from Madrid or from London or Rome to go to Brisbane and Canberra or Townsville?


and you think many fans will rather be travelling from Madrid or London or rome to qatar?:bash:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

White_soX said:


> and you think many fans will rather be travelling from Madrid or London or rome to qatar?:bash:


In the Doha Bid Book is a proposal to bring in 100,000 people-because they know that no one will go
A Doha World Cup will totally devalue the FIFA Men's World Cup.

BTW,we'll have plenty of folks from all over the world if we host
Football fans know a good party when they see one-and they'd see one here


----------



## hangman (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Its not like the entire world lives in Madrid, London or Rome. 

2. Do you think anyone from anywhere wants to go to Doha? 

At least Australia has Sydney and Melbourne to add a bit of city-mass to our bid. Doha is the be-all and end-all of Qatar's, and Doha is no Sydney.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

hangman said:


> 1. Its not like the entire world lives in Madrid, London or Rome.
> 
> 2. Do you think anyone from anywhere wants to go to Doha?
> 
> At least Australia has Sydney and Melbourne to add a bit of city-mass to our bid. Doha is the be-all and end-all of Qatar's, and Doha is no Sydney.


The world doesn't live in Madrid, Romo or London but eas an example. Most of football fans come from Europe, not from other part of the world, excpt South America. And do you think many fans fly from Europe to Aussie? I have many doubts.

Qatar is closer to Europe, 10 hours from London and 800 € for a double ticket, against 1600 € and many hours more.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Well Australian, English and US fans travel very well in large numbers to the other side of the world for sporting events. Think, it's about time some of the other western nations toughened up and accept that the World cup is the "World" Cup, they just might enjoy themselves on the otherside of the planet. Anyway unlike that other nations bid, in the highly unlikely event of foreigners not coming to Australia en mass, the locals will have no problems filling the Stadiums. Australia is a wealthy sport loving nation with locals that have plenty of disposable income.

Don't worry too much about what the Aussie renders of the venues look like, they are just preliminary impressions. World Cup bids are hardly won on stadium renders. If Australia is lucky enough to beat the US for 2022, FIFA has the power and is welcome to make venue suggestions like they did with South Africa and Brazil. Do you remember Germany's 2006 bid?
It started out with proposals to moderately renovate the Munich Olympic Stadium, Frankfurts Waldstadion, Dusseldorf's Rheinstadion and Hanover's Niedersachsenstadion. All were used in the 1974 WC and all had tracks. Once Germany won the bid, they changed venue plans to total venue overhauls and in the case of Munich, a totally new stadium. The bid book is not final.
Who knows, some of the more outlandish venue proposals of other bidders may looked really dated in 12years time.

As for Qatar's bid being realistic. Don't you think they would have played a little fairer in the bidding and lobbying process if they had a bid that could stand up on on its own sensible and positive merits?

As for the "wow" factor, that's all they have with fancy renders in false, brilliant colours. Their white elephant venues will be build by an oppressed labour force who are in bonded labour, the victims of human trafficing and a prime example of modern slavery. I'm amazed at how little this is brought up in the global media, china got a harder wrap in the build up to 2008. Their bid is not inline with the ethics and values that FIFA claim to believe and aspire to, not to mention are desperatley trying to reaffirm.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

What were the foreign attendence figures like for Sydney 2000 out of interest?


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

RobH said:


> What were the foreign attendence figures like for Sydney 2000 out of interest?


I think Australia had 2 million visitors for the Olympic games but I know even during normal times, Australia has a lot of visitors for tourism. There are tonnes of people from Europe and Asia who come to Australia. Australia is supposedly ranked 8th in the world for tourism receipts.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Doha is better than Sydney. In fact its so much better that its capable of hosting most of the WC venues in one city!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr.Underground said:


> The world doesn't live in Madrid, Romo or London but eas an example. Most of football fans come from Europe, not from other part of the world, excpt South America. And do you think many fans fly from Europe to Aussie? I have many doubts.
> 
> Qatar is closer to Europe, 10 hours from London and 800 € for a double ticket, against 1600 € and many hours more.


So now it's the distance from Europe that worries you... I thought it was only the stadium renders? Didn't you originally say you wanted to see Australia host the World Cup? I call BS. :lol:


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

RobH said:


> What were the foreign attendence figures like for Sydney 2000 out of interest?


According to the Australian Bureau of Statistics, 110,000 international visitors came for the Olympics.

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]?OpenDocument


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza said:


> So now it's the distance from Europe that worries you... I thought it was only the stadium renders? Didn't you originally say you wanted to see Australia host the World Cup? I call BS. :lol:


They must have bribed him!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> So now it's the distance from Europe that worries you... I thought it was only the stadium renders? Didn't you originally say you wanted to see Australia host the World Cup? I call BS. :lol:


My BS detector went straight off.Obviously some folks didn't have theirs switched on
Quite surprised Wezza,usually you can smell BS at 100 metres-even thru the interwebs


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

RobH said:


> What were the foreign attendence figures like for Sydney 2000 out of interest?


Actually this might be of interest as well:

http://fulltext.ausport.gov.au/fulltext/2004/feddep/FinalEconomicImpactOfRWC2003.pdf

Report into 2003 Rugby world cup. A total of 60,000 visitors came. 
31,000 came from Europe, 19,000 from Asia/NZ, 10,000 Africa and 3,000 Americas.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

You look at hosts like Japan/Korea and South Africa and were they really any better off for visiting fans? Asustralia is more isolated geographically but neither of those two bids had strong markets closeby either.

I'm guessing there would be a very strong british presense there are least, not a massive amount of difference in flight time/cost and the country is a much more popular english speaking tourist destination anyway. I'd imagine the same would be true for alot of western european nations and S Korea/Japan aswell.

I don't think either Rubgy or the Olympics have near to the same traveling fan culture than football does.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

woozoo said:


> According to the Australian Bureau of Statistics, 110,000 international visitors came for the Olympics.
> 
> http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]?OpenDocument


*It is estimated the Sydney Games generated up to $6.1 billion worth of international publicity for Australia and more than $6 billion in spending by an additional 1.6 million visitors in 2001.*

The two numbers from the abs and dfat seem to tell two different stories on visitor numbers. Australia has around 6 million visitors a year just normally, which btw is around 20 times that of a certain nation's real population which does put things considerably into perspective here. 

http://www.dfat.gov.au/facts/olympics.html


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

_X_ said:


> My BS detector went straight off.Obviously some folks didn't have theirs switched on
> Quite surprised Wezza,usually you can smell BS at 100 metres-even thru the interwebs


I was just playing nice for a bit but I got over it. :cheers:


----------



## austinwiseman (Apr 29, 2010)

_X_ said:


>


Good Video... Great Idea...


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza said:


> I was just playing nice for a bit but I got over it. :cheers:


I could've sworn you were losing your marbles.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Will737 said:


> I could've sworn you were losing your marbles.


Fark off with your thread tags kaaarnt. :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

lol

twgf antique style post


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Wezza said:


> So now it's the distance from Europe that worries you... I thought it was only the stadium renders? Didn't you originally say you wanted to see Australia host the World Cup? I call BS. :lol:


Yes, I'd like to see Australia host the World Cup because it's a new product than USA that hosted the WC in 1994 and Korea and Japan, both host countri in 2002 edition.

So we have Australia end Qatar, both interesting countries. My first choice would be Qatar, but I know is an impossible dream, so my ipoteti vote goes to Aussie.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> Yes, I'd like to see Australia host the World Cup because it's a new product than USA that hosted the WC in 1994 and Korea and Japan, both host countri in 2002 edition.
> 
> So we have Australia end Qatar, both interesting countries. My first choice would be Qatar, but I know is an impossible dream, so my ipoteti vote goes to Aussie.


You make more U-turns than Wayne Rooney.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> So we have Australia end Qatar, both interesting countries. My first choice would be Qatar, but I know is an impossible dream, so my ipoteti vote goes to Aussie.


Are the rest of your chums who took money from Qatar thinking the same way now?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Check it out, this is what going to the World Cup is all about....




This is a video of made by one of the guys in my group. Yes, i feature in the video..


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Check it out, this is what going to the World Cup is all about....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, it's good that you got to go and see the South African cultural side as well, it's pretty amazing


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

MysteryMike said:


> Nice, it's good that you got to go and see the South African cultural side as well, it's pretty amazing


Exactly! What would you do in Qatar outside matchdays? hno:


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Now it's a long flight across the Pacific, so I want to get an early start on my playlist in case you Aussies get the WC. I don't want to be looping "Down Under" the entire time. Help me out...


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

slipperydog said:


> Now it's a long flight across the Pacific, so I want to get an early start on my playlist in case you Aussies get the WC. I don't want to be looping "Down Under" the entire time. Help me out...


AC/DC Live - Double CD, live in concert, all their classics :banana:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Men at work.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Exactly! What would you do in Qatar outside matchdays? hno:


hno:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Wezza said:


> Exactly! What would you do in Qatar outside matchdays? hno:


 Drink? :cheers: :cheers2:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

PaulFCB said:


> Drink? :cheers: :cheers2:


It is illegal or some dumb crap like that.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

PaulFCB said:


> Drink? :cheers: :cheers2:


Till you walk outside the "fan zone" and end up in jail for a year hno:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

PaulFCB said:


> Drink? :cheers: :cheers2:


Water? :lol:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Wezza said:


> Water? :lol:


Or Coca Cola too! :lol:

Answering what to visit in Qatar, I think that in 2022 will finish the bridge from Qatar to Bahrein so you can visit two countries, not only Qatar.

But, maybe, fans could organize an holiday between Qatar, Bahrein and EAU, visiting Doha, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Manama, the desert and the theme park that will be realized in these years.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Hence why a conjoint bid would be better. The point is to draw people to your country, and if neighbouring countries have more to offer... you're doing a bad job.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice video Wezza, god only knows what happened to the girl with 8 drunken men in a tent.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Hence why a conjoint bid would be better. The point is to draw people to your country, and if neighbouring countries have more to offer... you're doing a bad job.


Absolutely.
Its the very essence of a World Cup for a foreigner-that its broadbased.To get to a host city,go to its livesites,walk the fanwalks,go to the pubs surrounding the stadium and then *to the matches
*

*2.2
Selection Process
(i)

As part of the Bidding Process, the Bid Committee has proposed to FIFA a certain number of cities, including the Host City, to be candidate host cities for the Competitions, which shall be spread across the Host Country in a reasonable manner with the purpose of representing that the Competitions are considered a nationwide event.
*
The fact that in a co bid Qatar would only host 2 stadia according to 333,tells us something critical about the Doha bid

_Qatar: Doha (2 Stadia)
Bahrain: Manama
UAE: Abudhabi (2 Stadia), Alain, Dubai, Sharjah, Ajman, Umm AlQouen, Ras AlKhaima & Fujairah._

The FIFA World Cup is just so much bigger than


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Absolutely.
> Its the very essence of a World Cup for a foreigner-that its broadbased.To get to a host city,go to its livesites,walk the fanwalks,go to the pubs surrounding the stadium and then *to the matches
> *
> 
> ...


You forgot, go to tourist venues as well, which a certain place has none of hno:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Trelawny said:


> Nice video Wezza, god only knows what happened to the girl with 8 drunken men in a tent.


She was the girlfriend of one of the guys who was on the tour. She was basically one of the boys. :cheers:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza said:


> She was the girlfriend of one of the guys who was on the tour. She was basically one of the boys. :cheers:


I could've sworn you were mostly gay...


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought the same about you!


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza said:


> I thought the same about you!


You're the felcher among us!


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Will737 said:


> You're the felcher among us!


That's just wrong on so many levels


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will-Wots zee probz wiss Wezza mate??


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was there and I only got to hear Craig Foster's hysterical commentary when I got home after a week on the booze celebrating in Sydney. Home at the time was a 12 hour drive south down the Hume. Massive hangover, but every time my head would start pounding, I'd just say out loud" we're going to the World Cup!" and a huge ear-to-ear grin would erupt, no pain felt at all! I'm still dirty on my boss for denying my leave request to go to Germany. I got to South Africa, but I still feel as though I missed something important


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

I lol'd at the 3rd goal. It bounces over the Qatari's head!


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

If Australia wins the world cup bid, you can be guaranteed that there will be even bigger scenes and FIFA can celebrate alongside Australia. It will be a massive good news story that the world of football can do well with at this moment in time.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Regarding the Uruguay match-this is ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT

If you haven't seen it-Enjoy


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Post some scenes from when Qatar qualified for the World Cup can you? Oh wait...


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Love this

Brought to my attention on another forum,unfortunately not online but here goes-amazing stuff:lol:
Source: Sunday Telegraph, The (Sydney) ; 10/24/2010, p107-107, 1 
*Game of woggabaliri, anyone*

AUSTRALIA'S World Cup bid book features a bold claim that soccer is the national game with a history stretching back thousands of years.

The Sunday Telegraph has learned that Football Federation Australia's World Cup bid book for the 2022 event features references to an indigenous game called woggabaliri

In a claim that is sure to annoy its rivals at the AFL, which often refers to the Aboriginal game of marn grook, FFA says the sport of woggabaliri proves soccer is indeed an Australian game.
Recognised by the Australian Sports Commission, woggabaliri is described as a "co-operative kicking volley game to see how many times the ball can be kept in the air before contacting the ground''.

Similar to the UK playground game of "keepie uppie'', it featured a ball made of possum fur and was mainly played around the Bogan and Lachlan River areas of NSW.

The name of the sport was taken from the Wiradyura language word for play.

One of the first references to the non-competitive Aboriginal ball game is an 1857 etching now housed at the Haddon Library at Cambridge University. It depicts a group of Aboriginal children kicking a ball.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Cetainly is a bold claim and hard to take seriously. Cricket is the National game, much like Lacrosse being Canada's national sport even if Ice Hockey is more popular. Only problem with their Woggabaliri reference is that Woggabaliri had no connection to the evolution of the British public school games which spawned Association Football and Rugby Football. Marn Grook does have a direct link to Australian Football as one of its parent sports along with Caid and the Sheffield Rules.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woggabaliri

Woggabaliri
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Australian Aboriginal domestic scene depicting traditional recreation, including one child kicking the "ball", with the object and caption being to "never let the ball hit the ground". (From William Blandowski's Australien in 142 Photographischen Abbildungen, 1857, (Haddon Library, Faculty of Archaeology and Anthropology, Cambridge)

Woggabaliri, literally meaning "play", is the name given to a traditional Indigenous Australian "co-operative kicking volley game" similar to the English game of Keepie uppie.

History

*Often confused as a variant of Marn Grook*, Woggabaliri is a non-competitive game played with a ball made of Bulrush roots wrapped in possum fur where the aim is to keep the ball in the air using soccer type skills of teamwork and ball control. Popular with the Wiradjuri people of central NSW and to a lesser extent with surrounding peoples before European arrival, the name is derived from the Wiradjuri word for "play".

*Woggabaliri is recognised by the Australian Sports Commission as the oldest Indigenous game and is the earliest depicted,* believed to be the subject of an engraving "never let the ball hit the ground" based on William Blandowski's observations in 1857 of camp life near Merbein, Victoria.[1]

In 2010, Football Federation Australia referenced Woggabaliri in it's Australian 2022 FIFA World Cup bid citing it's similarity to football (soccer) as part of Australia's national heritage
Modern Play

In Australia the Laureus Sport for Good Foundation promotes Woggabaliri as one of several Indigenous games available as an addition to traditional school sports.[2] The New South Wales Department of the Arts, Sport and Recreation promotes Woggabaliri in New South Wales schools.[3]
Basic rules

The game is played by groups of four to six players standing in a circle 2 metres apart and uses either a soccerball or a volleyball. Using feet and knees only, in no set order but without consecutive touches, the players attempt to keep the ball from touching the ground. The group that has the most touches in a set time wins. If the ball touches the ground the count is restarted.[4]
*Team rules

Two teams of four play on a volleyball court sized pitch with soccer goals at each end. A game consists of two halves lasting 10 minutes each. Players may use feet, knees, thighs, chest and head to keep the ball aloft with the team losing possesion if the ball touches the ground, is intercepted or an infringement occurs. Tackling is not permitted and goals can be scored from any part of the pitch*.[4]
See also

* Marn Grook
* Keepie uppie
* Volleyball
* Association football


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Please don't mention ALF in this thread again. :cheers:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

ah Wezza, you don't know what you're missing up in Townsville.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Please don't mention ALF in this thread again. :cheers:


Especially posted this for you:lol:

Also discovered a few matches earlier this week which must surely be our first internationals
Monday 12 July 1886
New South Wales v Scotland
Wednesday 14 July 1886
New South Wales v England
The Argus Friday 9 July 1886, page 3


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Lol


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/craig-foster/blog/1027563/Football:-A-pioneer
Football: A pioneer
19 Oct 2010 | 00:00-Craig Foster










This photo documents a moment lost in time when Australian football led the world and demonstrated remarkable innovation and forward thinking.

It’s important for two reasons.


First, as you can clearly see from the caption, this is an international game played between a Sydney Metropolitan XI and a New Zealand touring side, at the Epping Sports ground in June, 1905.

Accordingly, football was one of the very first sports in this country to facilitate international engagement , as the New South Wales team had toured New Zealand for the first time the year before.

As football fans we know that this is one of the core virtues of the game that we love so much: its ability to connect.

To connect people, regions, countries, races, genders and cultures all through our shared love of playing the marvellous game of football.

For centuries, whether in the Chinese, Greek, Italian, English or countless other civilisations, people have come together to play kick about with a round ball in much the same way we do today.

Whether formalised or informal, the history of mankind has countless references to people playing one version of football or another, so that every time we spend a few minutes in the park having a kick or by ourselves honing our skills and enjoying the feeling of keeping a ball aloft, we become for a moment a member of a community, a brotherhood, that connects us back to the depths of time.

In 1905, the game had already been prospering in Australia since the New South Wales Football Association was born in 1882, and at this game just 23 years later, there were four thousand people in attendance.

Four thousand! What a marvellous demonstration of the popularity of football over 100 years ago.

Today then, for every one of you who loves the game, take this memory with you to let all Australians know that football was already phenomenally popular around the time of Federation, a central part of Australian life for almost 130 years.

The convenient and often anti-football notion propagated by much of the mainstream media that the world game never caught the popular imagination of Australia is false, it already had in the late 1800’s and early 20th century, and does so increasingly today.

This is important.

After World War II and the hugely commendable contribution to the game by our migrant communities, it came to be identified closely with immigration as ‘wogball’- a foreign game brought here by new arrivals, but this shallow view undersells the fact that the game had already been a great success.

Our new ethnic communities strengthened the game’s population and football occupies a cherished place in the nation’s history as the most powerful tool for the integration into Australia of migrant communities, but the game simply brought us all together at a time when the nation needed this more than anything, for it was already alive and well many decades before.

This is the point, that football was always “Australian ball”, played in the late 19th century by miners and factory workers and so was the vehicle for all of us, ‘wogs’, ‘skips,’ whatever you like, to play together and ultimately all become a part of Australia in our own way.

The second reason why this photo is a great moment in our history is related to the shirts the players wear.

Look closely through this grainy reproduction from the Sydney Mail newspaper, and you will clearly see numbers on the back of the playing shirts.

Now observe photo rewrites the history of global sport, as the first known example of numbered shirts being worn in sport, anywhere in the world.

Search the net and you will see that accepted accounts vary from an AFL match in Sydney in 1911, to other games in Australia and NZ in 1912.

Both are wrong.

In this photo is captured the first documented moment when Australian football used an innovation that must have been revolutionary at the time, and that subsequently became the norm in the most popular game the world has ever known. After which it was copied widely across numerous other sports globally.

What a marvellous moment for us all.

Bravo to the descendants of our game who saw fit to organise and promote football down under as far back as 130 years ago, and who had the foresight to number the players, something that did not find its way back to England until 28 years later in the 1933 FA Cup Final.

It makes me want to find out more, as our history gives a connection with the heart of our game that nothing else can.

Perhaps, like me, you’ve read all the tomes on football history such as the authoritative “The Ball is Round” by David Goldblatt in a search for answers, but to read about our very own history is something altogether more fulfilling.

It is personal, it talks of our shared football ancestors, and it shows us from where we have come.

We have come a long, long way, and this game in 1905 is an important signpost along the journey.

Thanks to Bill Murray and Roy Hay for The World Game Downunder, published in 2006 by the Australian Society for Sports History, and to Dr. Tony Hughes for the chapter relating to our game’s history in this period, and for digging up this photo which will stand as a mark of the popularity of football in this country.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Der Kaiser backs OZ


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

"We had to say "dickety" cos' *Der Kaiser* had stolen our word "twenty". I chased that rascal to get it back, but gave up after dickety-six miles".

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting little article that X, thanks for posting.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

RobH said:


> Interesting little article that X, thanks for posting.



No worries mate.
BTW ,If you're referring to the Pioneer article by Foster a point worth noting is that the Goalkeeper wore the No.1 which has become the tradition still alive today

Australia-football pioneers


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Post some scenes from when Qatar qualified for the World Cup can you? Oh wait...


Their opponents during a training session and still winning;


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

That video always amazes me. Eat your heart out Qatar - half of Doha was probably just singing that song.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw Colin Hay sing that song the night before the Brazil match in front of about 3000.The atmosphere that night(when Sam Newman got hit) was absolutely electric It was no doubt the stimulus for the amazing singing at the end of the Cro game


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> That video always amazes me. Eat your heart out Qatar - half of Doha was probably just singing that song.


:lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Good to see Sam Stosur beat World No.1 Wosniacki in Doha.
She will play the Qatari up next in the semi's


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

apparently there is growing momentum to delay the vote

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/socc...elay-decision-on-2022-cup-20101028-175r3.html

Also interesting POV on the stadium situation here:

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/socc...right-architectural-goals-20101028-175r5.html


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Urrrgh the fanatics.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm telling the Australians from now if England gets 2018 you won't get 2022. So you guys should be aganist an english bid.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Trelawny said:


> I'm telling the Australians from now if England gets 2018 you won't get 2022. So you guys should be aganist an english bid.


What reasoning do you have for that?


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> I'm telling the Australians from now if England gets 2018 you won't get 2022. So you guys should be aganist an english bid.


FAIL!


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Urrrgh the fanatics.


The beach ball that they were throwing around us at Rusty ended up on the running track.I know the bloke that put it there quite well:lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Trelawny said:


> I'm telling the Australians from now if England gets 2018 you won't get 2022. So you guys should be aganist an english bid.


Whereas I've been telling folks that if Australia misses the final round of voting then England can't win in '18 because FIFA won't have done its job

Hence the push by England to have bidding decisions separated

Its your choice FIFA-fix the mess and throw some bids out pronto


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> apparently there is growing momentum to delay the vote
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/sport/socc...elay-decision-on-2022-cup-20101028-175r3.html
> 
> ...


Blatter wants to delay the vote but supposedly the bidding nations are opposed to it and there is no mandate in the rules of bidding for a delay of the voting process, which means the vote will go ahead as planned.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> The Populous head office in Brisbane has worked closely with Australia's bid, helping put together the bid book and *designing early rough impressions* of refurbished stadiums and newly built ones in places such as Townsville, Western Sydney, Canberra and Newcastle...
> 
> Australia's stadium facilities - which include refashioned AFL and cricket grounds such as the MCG, Adelaide Oval and Geelong's Skilled Stadium - have been seen by some at home as one of the bid's few technical weaknesses. Barrow completely disagrees, pointing out Australia's bid offers more ''new builds'' - than England or the US and that the existing stadiums will be stunningly reworked.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I've said numerous times. I'm sure many of you are aware or have at least heard about the massive maintenance burden of Beijing's Bird Nest.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Urrrgh the fanatics.


This is obviously a private joke between me and you


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Urrrgh the fanatics.


You mean Fan-tiki, the drinking club of bogans who only 'follow' football once every 4 years, then act like complete twits when they get to the World Cup bringing disgrace on all Australian football fans. There's a reason they're not going to Qatar for the Asian Cup in January 2011, can you guess what it is?
FWIW, the 'real' Aussie football fans, the Green & Gold Army ARE going to Qatar, but for them its always been about the football and supporting the Socceroos.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

vanbasten88 said:


> You mean Fan-tiki, the drinking club of bogans who only 'follow' football once every 4 years, then act like complete twits when they get to the World Cup bringing disgrace on all Australian football fans. There's a reason they're not going to Qatar for the Asian Cup in January 2011, can you guess what it is?
> FWIW, the 'real' Aussie football fans, the Green & Gold Army ARE going to Qatar, but for them its always been about the football and supporting the Socceroos.


Well to hear that these so called "bogans" are not coming is delightful !! Thank go only people with brains are coming here.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Well to hear that these so called "bogans" are not coming is delightful !! Thank go only people with brains are coming here.


I thought bogans were poor people, so I'm not sure how they firstly afforded tickets to south africa plus the hotels and food/alcohol. They certainly can't afford the prices of alcohol in Qatar, that's if they can get to the spots selling it. What' the going rate of alcohol in Qatar? 20 pounds or 50 dollars a bottle of beer or more  Someone is clearly raking it in there.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry, but waqif will already be there.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Sorry, but waqif will already be there.


no wonder in Qatar you need permits for alcohol and they pretty much make it difficult as possible to get alcohol :lol: 
It all makes so much more sense now


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Australian events experts and companies have worked with organisers of major sporting events around the world, including:

* Incheon 2014 Asian Games
* Sochi 2014 Winter Olympic Games
* London 2012 Olympic and Paralympic Games
* Shenzhen 2011 Summer Universiade
* Guangzhou 2010 Asian Games
* Shanghai 2010 World Expo
* 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa
* Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympic Games
* Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games
* Sydney 2009 World Masters Games
* Beijing 2008 Olympic and Paralympic Games
* Rio de Janeiro 2007 Pan American Games
* West Indies 2007 ICC Cricket World Cup
* Melbourne 2007 FINA World Swimming Championships
* Doha 2006 Asian Games
* Melbourne 2006 Commonwealth Games
* Torino 2006 Winter Olympic Games
* Nanjing 2005 All China Games
* Athens 2004 Olympic and Paralympic Games
* Sydney 2003 Rugby World Cup
* Abuja 2003 All African Games
* Salt Lake City 2002 Winter Olympic Games
* Manchester 2002 Commonwealth Games
* Brisbane 2001 Goodwill Games
* Sydney 2000 Olympic and Paralympic Games


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Not to mention all the Australian iron used for their construction works


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

damn straight


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*Meanwhile, FFA research obtained by The Sunday Mail has shown massive economic growth in Asia - and a boom in the number of televisions could see more viewers than ever before watching the 2022 tournament. "The potential broadcasting revenue generated by a FIFA World Cup in Australia will have the capacity to dwarf that of other regions, especially by 2022," FFA chief executive officer Ben Buckley said.

"FIFA's corporate partners will have access to the fastest growing economies in the world and the massive middle classes of China and India in what makes a very compelling argument to give the world's biggest sporting event to Australia." The PricewaterhouseCoopers research revealed that viewers lost in Europe and the Americas - where matches would be telecast at awkward times - would be more than offset by a massive jump in viewers from Asia.

In the report, PwC compared the only previous Asian Confederation World Cup, the 2002 tournament jointly held by Japan and South Korea, with the previous tournament in France in 1998. "In comparison to the 1998 World Cup, which was held in France, the reduction in European viewers (two billion) during this tournament was more than offset by gains of four billion viewers in Asia," the report said.

"Similarly, in 2006 the World Cup returned to Europe, resulting in an increase of one billion European viewers, which was offset by a decrease of three billion viewers in Asia. This demonstrates that the audience upside opportunity is greatest when the FIFA World Cup is held in Asia."*

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...-for-our-cup-bid/story-e6frectl-1225945626999


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been saying this.An Australasian World Cup will absolutely smash existing FIFA broadcast numbers.
I believe an average of 1 billion is achievable=64 billion

Incredible legacy for FIFA's sponsors and future TV rights


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*Australia will be the first nation to make its final presentation to the FIFA executive committee before a host for the 2022 World Cup is announced. FIFA announced on Saturday Australia had been drawn to deliver its final 30-minute presentation first in Zurich on December 1 - the day before the final decision is announced.

Australia will be followed by fellow 2022 bidders Korea Republic, Qatar, the US and Japan, with each nation given a half hour to make a last presentation before the committee votes on who will host the tournament.Those nations bidding for the 2018 tournament will make their final presentations the following day in a process that FIFA has insisted will not be delayed by the scandals that have engulfed the bids over the past two weeks.

Football Federation Australia chief executive Ben Buckley is hoping first impressions will count when the bid team meets the committee."This is a great opportunity to make an excellent first up impression on the FIFA executive committee," Buckley said. "We have a fantastic argument for bringing the FIFA World Cup to Australia in 2022 and we will be showcasing our unique hosting concept in our presentation."*

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...esent-world-cup-bid-first-20101031-178ne.html


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> I have been saying this.An Australasian World Cup will absolutely smash existing FIFA broadcast numbers.
> I believe an average of 1 billion is achievable=64 billion
> 
> Incredible legacy for FIFA's sponsors and future TV rights


Let's hope there is some sort of population cap before then but yes the Australasian world cup bid has an amazing legacy for the game


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

An Australian football time line to 2022? 
*
A successful bid is going to launch football into the front yard of Australia, like it or not. With the barrage of media coverage picking up momentum, the FFA would be crazy not to use the attention to launch a new era of the game. Football has one major advantage in Australia and that is the fact that it is the team sport with the highest participation rate in Australia.

December 2010

Australia is awarded the rights to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup as well as the 2021 Confederations Cup.

January/February 2011

Australia is awarded the rights to host the 2015 Asian Cup

Planning begins to ensure a timely completion of infrastructure and stadia to avoid a media assault like what South Africa experienced in the lead up to the 2010 world cup.

March 2011
FFA announces that 2011/2012 will be the first season in which the FFA Cup is contested. All state and local teams will be involved in a competition that is designed to involve all in the game. The competition will run from October to April and all rounds fixtures and home advantage will be randomly drawn except semi finals and finals. The winner of the Cup will be awarded with an ACL spot along with the A-League Champions and Premiers.

October 2011
West Sydney Rovers play their debut game in the now October starting A-League

January 2012
FFA and NZ Football announce plans for a new divisional system for the A-League, which will eventually feature promotion and relegation.

The top state league teams will join new (initially) FFA-backed regionally based teams, in what at first will be a single conference style division. WA, SA and VIC and TAS teams will play in Conference South-West while NT, ACT, NSW and QLD teams will play in Conference North-East with the overall division to be called the Australian National Division. (Sure not the most inspiring names but you get the picture).

This, initially large, division with potentially 20 teams in its inaugural year will be used to test the waters for the first potential teams to play in the new A2 league in the next season.

The criteria on promotion will not just be based on final positions but also with an added emphasise on long-term sustainability and financial stability due to the smaller budgets and expected crowds for lower divisions. The Australian National Championship will begin in October 2013 and will be significantly reduced the following year to allow the addition of 10 teams (as well as two promoted teams from the ASB Premiership in NZ) to the A2 League for its inaugural season in 2014 while adding two new state teams for the following season.

FFA release strategy to eventually shift the local and state league seasons to start and finish several months later to streamline the Australian football season in order to better facilitate this new system.

January 2015
Australia successfully hosts the 2015 Asian Cup with the Socceroos reaching the final to play local rivals Japan after facing tough games against China and North Korea. The significant media coverage in this time period increases national awareness of Australian football and A-League attendance post-cup skyrockets as the season draws to its finale.

October 2016
Following three seasons of the Australian National Championship and two seasons of the A2-League, the 2016/2017-football season begins with A-League teams now facing the very real threat of relegation for the first time in the competition’s 11-year existence.

January 2017
Major stadium construction and upgrades begin for World Cup and Confederations Cup host cities.

October 2020
Blacktown Stadium is officially opened with a season opener sell out between bitter rivals Sydney FC and West Sydney Rovers.

December 2020
Upgrades to existing stadia including Newcastle Stadium, Olympic Stadium, Carrara, Lang Park and SFS are completed as well as the construction of new stadia in Canberra, and Townsville. Perth Stadium, Skilled Stadium and the new Adelaide Oval are nearly finished and are expected to be opened at the 2021 Confederations Cup.

June 2021
Australia hosts 2021 FIFA Confederations Cup with Newcastle, Perth, Adelaide and Geelong hosting 16 matches between them.

Australia finishes a respectable 3rd after a epic encounter with Brazil in the semi final was only decided in the 92nd minute when Brazilian captain Alexandre Pato blasted a unstoppable 20 yard screamer past Australian star 33 year old keeper Mitchell Langeraak.

Australia then went on to beat African cup winners Côte d’Ivoire in the 3rd place play off.

June 2022
The World Cup the world would remember. Australian Government declares World Cup as a school holiday and the Australian game days as Public Holidays.

Australia’s road to embracing the game over the course of the decade is shown as the three weeks completely grip the nation.

100,000 people cram into the MCG on the final making it one of the highest attended world cup games ever. Australia shows it is capable of competing on the world stage and it’s strong performance on home soil allows it to become a serious contender for the 2026 FIFA World Cup in the US.*

http://www.theroar.com.au/2010/11/0...-ahead-for-australia-football/#comment-469041


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^Not sure which is less likely. That or Qatr2022


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will737 said:


> ^^Not sure which is less likely. That or Qatr2022




The final will be in Sydney,and I'm a Victorian


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

_X_ said:


> The final will be in Sydney,and I'm a Victorian


Even though you can get many more at the MCG...


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

AndreasBerlin said:


> Hello people.
> 
> I like the sound of an Australian World cup.
> Australia, the US, South Korea and Japan are all able to host a fantastic world cup (I have my doubts about Qatar)
> ...


I have the same logic, Australia would be a fantastic place for the football world cup in 2022


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Drunkill said:


> So if the MCG decided to pull down the southern stand and expand it (along the lines of the nothern stand) and get back to 110-115,000 seats, it'd have to remove a bunch for the world cup?
> 
> Last I checked more seats would mean more money.


In fact,replicating the Northern Stand on the southern side of the MCG would increase seating capacity to around ...100,000.

Currently,the seating capacity of the Great Southern Stand is 45,000.The Northern Stand is 50,000.Today,the seating capacity of the MCG is 95,000.100,000 is acheived for the GF due to the sale of 5,000 standing room tickets.Standing room isnt sold for a FIFA WC.

As for loss of seating for a WC...thats a certainty.The MCG would lose around 7,000 seats.In South Africa,these type of "restricted viewing" areas were covered by massive blue tarps.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Australia qualifies for the Under 17 World Cup with a very late come from behind performance in Tashkent,Uzbekistan
2-0 down v UAE with goals at '82,94 and '99 in extra time
:banana:.Will now play Uzbekistan,while the other semi is between Japan and Nth Korea
Good job lads-gotta love the commentary


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Australia q*ualifies for the Under 17 World Cup* with a very late come from behind performance in Tashkent,Uzbekistan
> 2-0 down v UAE with goals at '82,94 and '99 in extra time
> :banana:.*Will now play Uzbekistan,*while the other *semi* is between Japan and Nth Korea


So...what did they do?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

This was on the back on the Young Socceroos qualifying for the under 20 WC 2 weeks ago.Unfortunate late loss in extra time in the final v North Korea,but fantastic signs from the best group at that age,we've had in a generation


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will737 said:


> So...what did they do?



This was a quarter final of the u 16 AFC Championships
The last 4 make the world cup


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay now it makes sense...felt a bit like wezza for a moment[size]


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually its been a good few months for us

The Matildas won the Asian cup against North Korea in a penalty shootout in the final-this means the women also qualify for the World Cup in Germany


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

One of Australia's sporting icons happens today in 3 and a half hours.Will be 120,000 in attendance despite the overcast weather
The Melbourne Cup is "the race that stops the Nation".Its a 2 mile horse race celebrating its 150th year,and it is one of the standout races in the World
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Melbourne_Cup

Live radio coverage
http://www.abc.net.au/melbourne/programs/webcam_radio.htm?ref=listenlive


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

NK seem to be doing very well these days.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Will737 said:


> NK seem to be doing very well these days.


what do you expect, they have the Dear Leader giving their coach instructions via an invisible mobile phone he invented


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The Doha bid team gather to talk strategy in Zurich


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

So did Russia's bid team


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Sepp displays his talent


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Will737 said:


> So did Russia's bid team


Buahahahahahhaah

still funny the 20th time Ive seen it.
Lyrics subtitles are a bonus kay:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wezza losing his marbles

Sepp Blatter's assistant


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The devils in the detail


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Will737 said:


> Wezza losing his marbles
> 
> Sepp Blatter's assistant


:lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Qatar's strategy revealed


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bin Hammen's self portrait


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Vote Collusion?
"Mr Blatter is currently in a meeting"


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

MBH and Marudi talk


----------



## mdhar.v12 (Nov 1, 2010)

The only drawback of Australia is it's stadiums...........maybe Australia must put some more football specific stadiums rather than hosting the matches in oval stadiums.......which are basically meant for Cricket and Rugby.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

mdhar.v12 said:


> The only drawback of Australia is it's stadiums...........maybe Australia must put some more football specific stadiums rather than hosting the matches in oval stadiums.......which are basically meant for Cricket and Rugby.


I think you mean Cricket and AFL. The stadiums for the NRL are rectangular but are smaller.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Australia qualifies for the Under 17 World Cup with a very late come from behind performance in Tashkent,Uzbekistan
> 2-0 down v UAE with goals at '82,94 and '99 in extra time
> :banana:.Will now play Uzbekistan,while the other semi is between Japan and Nth Korea
> Good job lads-gotta love the commentary


That's a pretty impressive comeback that one


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

mdhar.v12 said:


> The only drawback of Australia is it's stadiums...........maybe Australia must put some more football specific stadiums rather than hosting the matches in oval stadiums.......which are basically meant for Cricket and Rugby.


Germany 2006 had 3 stadiums with ovals
Japan/Korea had 6 stadiums with ovals

http://www.australiabid.com.au/australias-bid_stadiums.aspx

Australia has-
1 oval
8 rectangular
3 semi-rectangular using temporary seating

Stadiums are good enough and will get better if we win.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

mdhar.v12 said:


> The only drawback of Australia is it's stadiums...........maybe Australia must put some more football specific stadiums rather than hosting the matches in oval stadiums.......which are basically meant for Cricket and Rugby.


I think around 8 out of the 12 stadiums are rectangular. http://www.australiabid.com.au/australias-bid_stadiums.aspx


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

_X_ said:


> Australia qualifies for the Under 17 World Cup with a very late come from behind performance in Tashkent,Uzbekistan
> 2-0 down v UAE with goals at '82,94 and '99 in extra time
> :banana:.Will now play Uzbekistan,while the other semi is between Japan and Nth Korea
> Good job lads-gotta love the commentary


I love hearing the completely biased commentators heart breaking. :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

These few are rather more excited for Australia-fantastic stuff


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Americain won the Melbourne Cup - hope this ain't a bad omen hno:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

T74 said:


> Americain won the Melbourne Cup - hope this ain't a bad omen hno:


Americain owned by Australians:lol:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Americain owned by Australians:lol:


yeah, but American bred and French trained - are we gunna get screwed by the French?!?!?

To keep the omen going though, how did the Godolphin horses go?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

_X_ said:


> These few are rather more excited for Australia-fantastic stuff


The last one is the best, nobody does goooooooooooooooooooooooooool better than the Latin American commentators. :cheers:

P.S. They showed a shot of the area I was in after Holman's goal. Drinks were going everywhere. :lol: I felt sorry for the older couple behind us.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually like the Arabic Cahill one-somehow he squeezed kangaroo,vuvuzela and socceroo into one very short but excited sentence:lol:

I was only 5 rows back on the corner post at our scoring end and it was mayhem at one point.The brother in law finally understood why we travelled half way around the world
Best C3 tickets ever


----------



## analgrapes (Sep 27, 2010)

ExSydney said:


> Germany 2006 had 3 stadiums with ovals
> Japan/Korea had 6 stadiums with ovals
> 
> http://www.australiabid.com.au/australias-bid_stadiums.aspx
> ...


Incorrect

6 rectangular stadiums (not sure how you counted 8)
1 Olympic stadium
5 Cricket/AFL grounds (of which Perth's will apparently have movable seating to make it more 'rectangular')

I have to agree that the quality of stadiums lets down Australia's bid


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you need to revisit your maths classes or to be more specific counting classes, one,two, threehno:, the numbers stated before as far as I know are correct.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

analgrapes said:


> Incorrect
> 
> 6 rectangular stadiums (not sure how you counted 8)
> 1 Olympic stadium
> ...


No mate,respectfully you are incorrect.
Can't be bothered with it but we discussed it at length further back in the thread-that is where you will find it all


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> No mate,respectfully you are incorrect.
> Can't be bothered with it but we discussed it at length further back in the thread-that is where you will find it all


http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuelpun/195535988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## analgrapes (Sep 27, 2010)

_X_ said:


> No mate,respectfully you are incorrect.
> Can't be bothered with it but we discussed it at length further back in the thread-that is where you will find it all


No I am not incorrect

Rectangular Stadiums
Suncorp Stadium
Newcastle Stadium
Canberra Stadium
Dairy Farmers Stadium
Blacktown Stadium
Sydney Football Stadium

Olympic Stadiums
Sydney Olympic Stadium

AFL/Cricket grounds
MCG
Adelaide Oval - which is currently being widened which will make it even worse for football
Perth Stadium - apparently will have movable seating
Geelong Stadium
Gold Coast Stadium

2 of the AFL/Cricket grounds won't be used (most likely Geelong, Gold Coast or Adelaide) but it's still a pretty pathetic collection of stadiums compared to what the other bidding countries have.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Absolutely------If FIFA does the right thing
> 
> 
> If they don't and voting turns into a sham then (and I'm still amazed since I tallied things up 2 days ago)the USA most likely won't make the last round of the vote.Still can't believe that's the current situation


how did you do the split? I actually had AU going out with US/Qatar being the final round, but with my numbers it all came down to UEFA.

I had Qatar getting their 7 (Argentina, Spain, Brazil, Qatar, Turkey, Thailand, Guatemala) plus 4 from Africa (Cameroon, Cote de Ivorie, Nigeria, Eygpt) purely because press speculation has them going that way.

USA getting the two left in their confed (USA and Trinidad), Paraguay (timezone/proximity), and England (deal with the USA).

That leaves Australia with Korea and Japan (both have hardly shown a lot of love for Bin Hammam in the past), Tahiti (already declared), Germany (seems declared), and Russia (apparently bids are close similar to USA/England).

Of the remaining UEFA exco members (Belgium, Cyprus, and the two from France), I guess most (if not all) to go to the USA

Still have my money on USA to win the final vote though, as I expect them to pick up virtually all the voters Australia ends up getting.

This is all just complete and utter guesswork of course, and I wouldn't bet my next beer on any of it :cheers:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

T,
UEFA is really really good for us.


----------



## AndreasBerlin (Oct 15, 2010)

T74 said:


> how did you do the split? I actually had AU going out with US/Qatar being the final round, but with my numbers it all came down to UEFA.
> 
> I had Qatar getting their 7 (Argentina, Spain, Brazil, Qatar, Turkey, Thailand, Guatemala) plus 4 from Africa (Cameroon, Cote de Ivorie, Nigeria, Eygpt) purely because press speculation has them going that way.
> 
> ...



I have marked down Cyprus going to Australia, Belgium going to whomever the technical reports recommend. Platini from france could go anywhere, and I think he will also go with the technical reports, or be influenced by Beckenbauer to vote for Australia, or just follow whoever Blatter votes for. (and France only has one vote, not two)

I also have paraguay going to South Korea. The 3 west african votes could go anywhere. They have really been rocked by the corruption scandal and it is hard to say if they are going to stick with deals they have made, or suddenly make an attempt to appear clean. 

I also have Russia and Turkey marked down as going to Australia. Egypt is part of the Qatar deal, not Turkey


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

^^

Not far off Andreas


----------



## AndreasBerlin (Oct 15, 2010)

_X_ said:


> ^^
> 
> Not far off Andreas


But the question is, where are the concacaf votes going to go once the USA gets knocked out? So far, I only have them done for Blazer, Warner and the British guy (thompson?). I think they would probably all go to Australia, pushing them over the line, instead of Qatar


----------



## AndreasBerlin (Oct 15, 2010)

Infact, while I remember, I once heard a rumour that all of the french voting block (Temarii, Platini and Anouma) were being organised by Temarii to vote for Australia. But who knows what is going on with that now that Temarii is suspended. I dare say Anouma could go anywhere now


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> I know all of the above.
> 
> My point was that some are still suggesting the US as a host because it "deserves" it. There is no other 2022 bid country more deserving than Australia.
> 
> Sure, the bribes, politics etc. will determine who wins, but no sane person can put forward another country or Doha, as a more deserving host.


<3


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_S._Blatter

_Blatter was elected president of the World Society of Friends of Suspenders, an organisation which tried to stop women replacing suspender belts with pantyhose.[2][3][4]_

:lol:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

AndreasBerlin said:


> I have marked down Cyprus going to Australia, Belgium going to whomever the technical reports recommend. Platini from france could go anywhere, and I think he will also go with the technical reports, or be influenced by Beckenbauer to vote for Australia, or just follow whoever Blatter votes for. (and France only has one vote, not two)
> 
> I also have paraguay going to South Korea. The 3 west african votes could go anywhere. They have really been rocked by the corruption scandal and it is hard to say if they are going to stick with deals they have made, or suddenly make an attempt to appear clean.
> 
> I also have Russia and Turkey marked down as going to Australia. Egypt is part of the Qatar deal, not Turkey


Cyprus - haven't heard any info on their intent

Belgium - reckon you may be right, that would give them to the US you would imagine

France - I thought Valcke still had a vote as Sec Gen (in addition to Plantini), is this wrong?

Paraguay - I agree, but I assumed Japan/Korea are both the first two out. AU/US/QT all have been desperate to get this guys vote, so all being equal I went for geography in the end.

Africa - Agree, I know AU has been putting a lot of work into the CAF exco members, so they could go anywhere. Last report I heard had them leaning to QT, and I reckon the aid QT can give them may tip the scale.

Turkey - Oops, bad cut and paste :lol: You are correct of course, its Egypt who is in the Spain/Qatar 7. I read a few weeks ago somewhere though that apparently the Turkish delegate is supportive of the Qatari bid.

The three big questions that will decide this for me are:

1) Will the Qatari/Spainish block hold? Looks like they will all get off, and with an anonymous vote their move is concealed. I expect all delegates (in light of the focus on corruption) to be heavily pushed to explain their vote afterwards though. Will this scrutiny be enough to smash the block?

2) Where will CAF go? As you mentioned, these guys could go anywhere, and corruption in footy is getting massive press right now with issues ranging from Nigeria to Zimbabwe. Reckon the old rules on how they vote may get thrown out as a result.

3) Who will England bring to the USA party from UEFA? If the above two go Qatar, this move almost decides it.

oh well, just 4 weeks to go now :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> Soccer is a funny one in America, probably the 4th most popular but it has very different challenges than the other 3 of the 2 Baseball and Football. It is enjoyed highly at a recreational pursuit. Our local national league isn't of a great standard, or to be more specific, to a quality that Americans are accoustomed (we are used to the best in Baseball, Basketball, Hockey and of course American football). Millions follow the European leagues, especially the English Premiership


I like how similar our sporting cultures are.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Some folks are going to be amazed with the results of this vote


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Some folks are going to be amazed with the results of this vote


???? :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Trelawny said:


> ???? :lol:


Its true,but its not going to be for the benefit of your bias


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Some folks are going to be amazed with the results of this vote


It will be a historic moment in world football that's for sure  2 world cups in one day, has never been done before and it's just going to be immense, the pressure on the bidding teams, the nations, the fans, it's just going to an absolutely magical moment for the 2 nations that win their assigned bids.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

and of course for the others it will be a horrendous/catastrophic hammering of national pride just before Christmas (although for one bid that doesn't really matter anyway).


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> It will be a historic moment in world football that's for sure  2 world cups in one day, has never been done before and it's just going to be immense, the pressure on the bidding teams, the nations, the fans, it's just going to an absolutely magical moment for the 2 nations that win their assigned bids.


Too bad, Blatter disagrees with you. since it was a "mistake" (maybe thats why he crashed that day :lol


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

I think we've got this boys!!!! World Cup Confirmed the Australian GDP to grow at 6% next year....we're fuckin laughing boys!!!


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

6% Only ? Sources ?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Breathtaking


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Outstanding first post


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

_X_ said:


>


Qatari Al Khor's landmark, the local roundabout:


http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/image/56824717



From Al Khor it's back to the village of Doha:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBezynqEyNY



Can't fucking wait.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

gezza said:


> Gonna take some beating....


fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Will737 said:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


That's a lot of fapping right there


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> From Al Khor it's back to the village of Doha:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBezynqEyNY
> 
> ...


One of the great journey's of the world.So diverse
Enjoyed listening to foreigner sing "I've been waiting,for a blade of grass,to come into my view"


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*With less than one month to go, former Australian netball captain, Liz Ellis, is the latest Aussie to support Australia’s bid to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup™.

Ellis has swapped the ‘netball’ for the ‘football’ and now joins a range of other top Australian sporting stars including Steve Waugh, Brett Lee, Mark Webber, Robbie Farah, Ian Thorpe and Cathy Freeman who all want to see the FIFA World Cup™ come to our shores.

A member of Australia’s national netball team from 1992 until 2007, Ellis is the most capped international player for Australian netball. Ellis has represented Australia at four World Netball Championships and two Commonwealth Games. She was part of the team who won Commonwealth Games Gold Medals in 1998 and 2002, together with the 1995, 1999 and 2007 World Netball Championships title.

“Sport is a wonderful vehicle that brings together the nations and people of the world. The FIFA World Cup™ tournament is a perfect example of this – after all, it’s the biggest sporting event in the world. It would be terrific to see it come to Australia,” said Liz Ellis.

Australia has completed all the necessary preparation to show FIFA that we can host a technically excellent tournament that is also fun, safe and secure. “I encourage all Australians to support our bid to bring the FIFA World Cup™ to Australia in 2022. Just add your name at australiabid.com.au,” she added.

FIFA is set to announce the host of the 2022 FIFA World Cup™ on 2 December 2010 in Zurich. 

*










http://www.tribalfootball.com/articles/aussie-netball-legend-ellis-joins-world-cup-bid-1240961


----------



## vanbasten88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stage 1 of Oval redevelopment is complete!

Adelaide Oval pictures taken Wednesday 10th November 2010, the night before the official opening at the SA vs ENG tour game: there were only a few minor touches being put on the old girl when I was there at 5pm last night. On time (just) and looking great, certainly something for SA to be proud of IMHO. Its going to look even better when the perimeter landscaping is done and its full of people on the first day of the 2nd Ashes test in December. I can't wait to be there for it!


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

looks pretty hot  What do the next stages involve exactly?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

wow this is sexy.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^Makes my blood boil every time i think about that cheap douche ending a legends career


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

LOL Zidan, one of our bid ambassadors. :lol:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, Zidan = Legend
Don't blame him for supporting Qatar in return for a sach full of Money.
Pele has been doing it for years with his erectile disfunction.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> LOL Zidan, one of our bid ambassadors. :lol:


That's because there isn't even a half decent Qatari football player, which says a lot really. No wonder your team is ranked 112 in the world and has failed to even qualify for a world cup. It's called football development - catastrophic failure, even buying players/paying off fans hasn't worked.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

**** of MysteryMike no need to bag Qatar, in the Australian thread you dickhead.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Solopop said:


> **** of MysteryMike no need to bag Qatar, in the Australian thread you dickhead.


I grew up in Qatar unlike yourself bigot and what I said was 100% FACT unlike the garbage clueless rubbish that you post around. I suggest trying to get a life outside of being a troll with multiple accounts.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I grew up in Qatar unlike yourself bigot and what I said was 100% FACT unlike the garbage clueless rubbish that you post around. I suggest trying to get a life outside of being a troll with multiple accounts.


^^ Pot calling the kettle black. ^^


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> LOL Zidan, one of our bid ambassadors. :lol:


Zidan:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> ^^ Pot calling the kettle black. ^^


Yeah I am black cheers and I'm extremely proud of it thanks bigot :banana:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


>


Any idea X on who is going to Zurich for Australia? Obviously the Australian prime minister will be there from that previous article.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Yeah I am black cheers and I'm extremely proud of it thanks bigot :banana:


Are you a native Australian?


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

^^
Nope I think MysteryMike are Mickey Mouse


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

MysteryMike said:


> Any idea X on who is going to Zurich for Australia? Obviously the Australian prime minister will be there from that previous article.


Have an idea.Better not say,I might jinx things


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Prime Minister and Sports Minister Mark Arbib.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Right keep it low key, I have understood however Australia have an amazing final bid presentation coming up.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I grew up in Qatar unlike yourself bigot and what I said was 100% FACT unlike the garbage clueless rubbish that you post around. I suggest trying to get a life outside of being a troll with multiple accounts.


Sweet mate, where'd you get tha line from? Retards Guide to the Internet?


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

MysteryMike said:


> Right keep it low key, I have understood however Australia have an amazing final bid presentation coming up.


Should be great infact
I noticed an Australian is producing the Doha presentationhno:

Hopefully ExCo never see it


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Prime Minister and Sports Minister Mark Arbib.


Would definitely prefer the previous combination.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Wezza said:


> Zidan:


Not long now till we get a chance to see how good this bloke is.Get big Ogg onto him:lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Sweet mate, where'd you get tha line from? Retards Guide to the Internet?


Wow what a brilliant line :nuts: I think the below line says more than enough about your bigotry :lol: Like I said I grew up in Qatar, you are nothing more than a bigot and btw for your information no one buys that Melbourne or for that matter any city in Australia is the sporting capital of anywhere either, rest of the world just laughs at you :lol: Australia deserves to host the world cup because it has done everything required to do so and will be a worth winner of the 2022 bid. BTW How are the locusts going for you these days? 



Solopop said:


> Doha, Dubai, Abu Dhabi all have no history and are holes.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Wow what a brilliant line :nuts: I think the below line says more than enough about your bigotry :lol: Like I said I grew up in Qatar, you are nothing more than a bigot and btw for your information no one buys that Melbourne or for that matter any city in Australia is the sporting capital of anywhere either, rest of the world just laughs at you :lol: Australia deserves to host the world cup because it has done everything required to do so and will be a worth winner of the 2022 bid. BTW How are the locusts going for you these days?


Yeah, sweet mate. hno:

You're really are an embaressment to this forum, I really can't wait to see you go.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Yeah, sweet mate. hno:
> 
> You're really are an embaressment to this forum, I really can't wait to see you go.


It'd help if you could actually spell embarrassment first of all. But I love it how you call other places holes when you live in one yourself.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Yeah, sweet mate. hno:
> 
> You're really are an embaressment to this forum, I really can't wait to see you go.


maybe he and Matt Lowry can write lists together :lol:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> It'd help if you could actually spell embarrassment first of all. But I love it how you call other places holes when you live in one yourself.


 Yeah, Melbourne is such a hole. I mean we've only been voted one of the worlds most liveable cities how many times?



T74 said:


> maybe he and Matt Lowry can write lists together :lol:


Haha, I suppose waqif can join them aswell.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Thread should be locked for now and cleaned up.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Yeah, Melbourne is such a hole. I mean we've only been voted one of the worlds most liveable cities how many times?


By who people from melbourne with inferior complex syndrome because they are so far below the rest of the planet?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Melbourne airport needs to be pulled down and re-done. It is horrible.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


> SA was a brilliant World Cup.Mo is right in what he says-he's been involved in this discussion all along.We have most stuff in place already,at first world standard.The World Cup would obviously be a driver for further infrastructure upgrades but at the moment our economy is absolutely booming-many analysts saying we are set to go to $1.30 per USD
> 
> If you want security-
> 
> ...


Who could refuse such an invite


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Solopop said:


> Melbourne airport needs to be pulled down and re-done. It is horrible.


Tulla is currently being redeveloped - being done in stages and over an extended time


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The evaluation report regarding Qatar shows 7 host citieshno:
Doha
Al Rayyan
Al Wakrah
Al Daayen
Um Slal
Al Khor
Al Shamal

Also a team base camp villagehno:
_The proposed TBC village may change the approach to the FIFA World Cup as a Nationwide event_hno:

_The accommodation plan heavily depends not only on the capacities of two candidate host cities but also on significant construction
The final number of accomplished projects would determine the number of supporters who could be accommodated.Furthermore the concentration of the majority of rooms in just a few properties could lead to the risk that the exclusivity of certain constituent groups could not be ensured_hno:

_the fact that ten out of the 12 stadiums are
located within a 25-30km radius could represent
an operational and logistical challenge. Any delay
in the completion of the transport projects could
impact FIFA’s tournament operations. Moreover, it
appears to be difficult to test a transport concept
prior to the event under conditions comparable
to the FIFA World Cup™. The fact that New
Doha International Airport would be the primary
air gateway for the entire tournament period also
requires careful consideration.
.
_


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

_In terms of safety and security a concept would have to be
established to enable adequate testing of the
proposed security model prior to the event
under conditions comparable to the FIFA World
Cup™. 
the fact that the competition is planned in
June/July, the two hottest months of the year in
this region, has to be considered as a potential
health risk for players, officials, the FIFA family
and spectators
A detailed concept remains to be developed
in order to address how all event operations
for the hosting of 64 matches as well as
event-related services such as transport and
accommodation would be ensured in terms of
sourcing, recruitment and logistical support of
sufficiently qualified staff.
The Bidder’s plan implies a new operational
model for all stakeholder groups and in doing
so raises certain questions, especially in terms
of logistics and security. The realisation of
the plan depends on centralised decision making
and is largely based on construction
of projected general and event infrastructure,
which represents a risk by restricting FIFA’s
contingency planning._

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> Egypt 4 Australia 0
> 
> USA 2 South Africa 1
> 
> USA goes up Australia goes down. :banana:





Will737 said:


> Dear god you are dumb. Try posting something that isn't bashing a country for no reason you twit.


No, he is not. 58 minutes of game, Egypt 1 Australia 0. :banana:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

66 minutes of game, Egypt 2 Australia 0. :banana::banana:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> USA goes up Australia goes down. :banana:


*Egypt won 3-0!!!* :banana::banana::banana:

It seems that the prediction of Trelawny will become true next december. :cheer:


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> *Egypt won 3-0!!!*
> 
> It seems that the prediction of Trelawny will become true next december. :cheer:


Congratulations to Egypt


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Well done Egypt
Lacklustre comes to mind,certainly the worst performance under the new manager but should get us the Egyptian vote


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

*Egypt 3 Australia 0*

Egypt's first goal:





Egypt's second goal:





Egypt's third goal:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Bolsilludo said:


> *Egypt won 3-0!!!* :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> It seems that the prediction of Trelawny will become true next december. :cheer:


Unfortunately you people don't understand the ratings.There will be no new ratings before the vote-it was only updated yesterday and guess what
Australia 20
USA 24
Japan 30
Korea Republic 39
Qatar 113


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

_X_ said:


> Unfortunately you people don't understand the ratings.There will be no new ratings before the vote-it was only updated yesterday and guess what
> Australia 20
> USA 24
> Japan 30
> ...


WHO CARES!. Let's enjoy the moment!.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

I have and I am:lol:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

The result doesn't really matter to Australia, Egypt are the number 10 side in the world, every team on the planet knows Egypt are an extremely tough team at home. Australia fielded a half strength squad, trying new players in preparation for the Asian cup. This will merely help Egypt host the first Arab world cup as I have said Egypt deserve to host the world cup. Their team are the African champions, their team are top 10 in the world, they do use their own players and they have the tourist destinations and country to do so. Places like Qatar do not and are a total utter disgrace to international football. This just merely strikes another dagger into the hearts of the football's great embarrassment Qatar.

This is Qatar's full strength squad. Egypt 5 Qatar 0  and before that there was a 6-0 drubbing.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> The result doesn't really matter to Australia, Egypt are the number 10 side in the world, every team on the planet knows Egypt are an extremely tough team at home. Australia fielded a half strength squad, trying new players in preparation for the Asian cup. This will merely help Egypt host the first Arab world cup as I have said Egypt deserve to host the world cup. Their team are the African champions, their team are top 10 in the world, they do use their own players and they have the tourist destinations and country to do so. Places like Qatar do not and are a total utter disgrace to international football. This just merely strikes another dagger into the hearts of the football's great embarrassment Qatar.


^^ You edited your post, coward!. 
Rewrite what you wrote about us.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> ^^ You edited your post, coward!.
> Rewrite what you wrote about us.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the Egyptian team, and congrats to a nice result to them

Hope Once Bitten is celebrating in style :cheers:


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

T74 said:


> I like the Egyptian team, and congrats to a nice result to them
> 
> Hope Once Bitten is celebrating in style :cheers:


There would have been a few hundred bogans at Cairo International Stadium in what I would reckon to have been a 45,000 crowd.

Depleted Misr (Egypt) were seeking a morale-boosting win and managed in style against a lacklustre Australia.

The Pharaohs were slated by local media not only for their unsatisfying results in the qualifying stage so far, but also for their below-par performances and inability to show coherence.

Temporary rehabilitation; such is the level of onerous opportunism.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> There would have been a few hundred bogans at Cairo International Stadium in what I would reckon to have been a 45,000 crowd.
> 
> Depleted Misr (Egypt) were seeking a morale-boosting win and managed in style against a lacklustre Australia.
> 
> ...


How was the impressive Egyptian cooling technology?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> There would have been a few hundred bogans at Cairo International Stadium in what I would reckon to have been a 45,000 crowd.
> 
> Depleted Misr (Egypt) were seeking a morale-boosting win and managed in style against a lacklustre Australia.
> 
> ...












Australia losing 3-0 to a team that was not in FIFA 2010 !? OMG what a fail !


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Australia losing 3-0 to a team that was not in FIFA 2010 !? OMG what a fail !


How about Qatar losing 5-0 or before that 6-0 to Egypt and at least Australia have beaten teams inside the top 10 in the world, they fielded a half strength squad but we all know what happened when Qatar fielded a full strength squad against Uzbekistan.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

T74 said:


> How was the impressive Egyptian cooling technology?


Unlike Qatari airheads (consume their farcical and artificial bid in the process of circular breathing; didgeridoo alert) , Egyptians are cool by nature, thus providing for a benovolent breeze in any stadium's concourses and stands.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Australia losing 3-0 to a team that was not in FIFA 2010 !? OMG what a fail !


Little things please little minds.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

MysteryMike said:


> How about Qatar losing 5-0 or before that 6-0 to Egypt and at least Australia have beaten teams inside the top 10 in the world, they fielded a half strength squad but we all know what happened when Qatar fielded a full strength squad against Uzbekistan.


Atleast our results were "expected" unlike Australia's.



OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Unlike Qatari airheads (consume their farcical and artificial bid in the process of circular breathing; didgeridoo alert) , Egyptians are cool by nature, thus providing for a benovolent breeze in any stadium's concourses and stands.


Didgeridoo ? seems like Qatar is not the only nation suffering from the negative outcomes of the FIFA 2010 WC (The VUVUZELA !), Australia should start marketing their own brands of football didgeridoo! (if there aren't already).


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> At least our results were "expected" unlike Australia's.


:lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-cup-bid-slammed/story-e6frey4r-1225955192458

Aussie boost as Qatar World Cup bid slammed

* Tom Smithies
* From: The Daily Telegraph
* November 18, 2010 12:00AM



THE bid of one of Australia's biggest rivals to host the 2022 World Cup, Qatar, has been labelled "a potential health risk" to players and fans in the official inspection reports into all the competing nations.

The evaluations of the nine bidders, released last night, raise questions about each but most about Qatar, where the temperature during a World Cup period can top 50C.

A team of FIFA experts said Qatar's bid relies on a huge and speculative construction program of hotels, stadiums and transport links.

The reports come two weeks before FIFA's Executive Committee will vote on awarding the 2018 and 2022 World Cups. Australia is praised for its experience of major events and government support, and the potential to establish soccer as a leading sport here.

The major criticisms centre on a small shortfall in contracted hotel rooms, and the reliance on domestic air travel between host cities.

But the criticism of Qatar is damning, even written in FIFA's diplomatic speak, and it emerged last night that the flaws highlighted in the bid are leading to a fresh push to have it ruled non-compliant before the December 2 vote.

Though it's expected that FIFA's ethics committee will find no hard evidence of collusion between the Spain/Portugal and Qatar bids when it reports tomorrow, it's believed the other seven bidders are lobbying FIFA's ExCo members to have the Middle East nation sidelined at an extraordinary meeting tomorrow.

There are fears that even an unofficial alliance between Spain-Portugal - which for historic reasons can count on South America's three votes - and Qatar, backed by Asian football chief Mohamed Bin Hammam, could deliver enough votes to push Qatar over the line.

Even the European press, previously focused entirely on the 2018 contest, has turned on the Qatari bid in the wake of the technical reports.

The Times' chief sports correspondent Matt Dickinson wrote that "staging a World Cup in Qatar makes as much sense as taking darts to the Moon."

On Twitter the UK Telegraph's respected chief football writer Henry Winter concluded that "Best bid for 2022 is Australia. Obvious. Legacy, fun, facilities, atmosphere, it has to be Oz. Qatar too steamy & soulless. Fact."

In fact Australia's other chief rival for 2022, the United States, also comes out of the inspections well, with its wide range of existing stadiums, experience of hosting big events and huge sponsorship market all noted.

Its major flaw is the lack of signed guarantees from government, though the report notes a pledge to provide them by 2013.

The other two contenders for 2022, Japan and Korea, are seen as huge outsiders.

But the report into Qatar is ridden with concerns, many over the tiny area proposed to host the event.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> How about Qatar losing 5-0 or before that 6-0 to Egypt and at least Australia have beaten teams inside the top 10 in the world, they fielded a half strength squad but we all know what happened when Qatar fielded a full strength squad against Uzbekistan.
> 
> Qatar not ranked 21 and never not one of world cup 2010 teams
> 
> better you try to find reason for such this big lose lol


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Australia losing 3-0 to a team that was not in FIFA 2010 !? OMG what a fail !


Egypt are part of FIFA in 2010.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> Egypt's first goal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you think the reason to such big lose by arab team not qaulified to WC 2010 ! are the Australian players paid beribery by Egypt or maybe they didnt sleep well or maybe they cant play in night !


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

^^
Um, we were beaten by the better team. Simple as that.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Wezza said:


> ^^
> Um, we were beaten by the better team. Simple as that.


yes arab teams always better than you that why arab world deserve world cup and country such Brazil & Argentina and world cup winner spain plus egypt like to vote for Arab country such Qatar


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

waqif said:


> yes arab teams always better that why arab world deserve world cup


Not Qatar though, they are everybody's whipping boys.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

waqif said:


> Qatar not ranked 21 and never not one of world cup 2010 teams
> 
> better you try to find reason for such this big lose lol


I'm sorry but Australia are actually ranked No 20 in the world and Egypt are ranked no 10 in the world unlike Qatar who are number 113 and an utter embarrassment to world football. Egypt will be the first arab nation to host a world cup because they deserve to, they have everything Qatar doesn't. Qatar's bid is a total utter sham and an out and out disgrace to the football world.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Wezza said:


> Not Qatar though, they are everybody's whipping boys.


if Qatar 1.7 million population beat you that will be big scandal are you waiting that happen hahahahah I think this will happen soon in Asia Cup 2011 and will be another scandal such this one happened today by another arab team lol


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> I'm sorry but Australia are actually ranked No 20 in the world and Egypt are ranked no 10 in the world unlike Qatar who are number 113 and an utter embarrassment to world football. Egypt will be the first arab nation to host a world cup because they deserve to, they have everything Qatar doesn't. Qatar's bid is a total utter sham and an out and out disgrace to the football world.


sure Egypt desver it and will be 2nd arab country to host As Afrian country when Africa turn come but 2022 only will be hosted by pure Asian country and it is Qatar who has many achievements more than Australia even it is very very very small country not ranked 21 and losing by non qaulified arab country lol


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Wezza said:


> ^^
> Um, we were beaten by the better team. Simple as that.


The towel is 15. Please allow him to party.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm really getting sick of the trolling going on in ever single World Cup bid, I think they should all be locked until December One.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Solopop said:


> I'm really getting sick of the trolling going on in ever single World Cup bid, I think they should all be locked until December One.


Maybe thats a good idea, as it just goes round is circles and becomes a game of mud slinging.

Nationalism always gets in the way of the truth afterall to some


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

invincible said:


> And how is this relevant to a World Cup bid?


It was unfortunately brought up before by Australian members that Qatar has the highest emissions per capita.

as you said NOT RELEVANT ! some goes to similar arguments.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> The towel is 15. Please allow him to party.


15? I was thinking closer to 5. :lol:


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

The announcement re Adamu +Temirii is expected shortly


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Solopop said:


> I'm really getting sick of the trolling going on in ever single World Cup bid, I think they should all be locked until December One.


Not the worst idea in the world.


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

_X_ said:


> The announcement re Adamu +Temirii is expected shortly


someone missing the suspended vote


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Twitter: Adamu banned 3 years, temarii one year, 22 vote in world cup bids


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

RobH said:


> Twitter: Adamu banned 3 years, temarii one year, 22 vote in world cup bids


hmmm, interesting outcome.

I'm assuming Adamu is already crying for his lawyer (given statements from him leading up to today)?


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

what were these charges for ? what was the result of the investigation ?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

> *Fifa Decision On World Cup Corruption Claims*
> 
> 10:12am UK, Thursday November 18, 2010
> Richard Williams, Sky News Online
> ...


http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...gerias_Amos_Adamu_And_Tahitis_Reynald_Temarii


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Forgot to mention, This means:

Qatar loses 1 CAF vote.
Australia loses 1 Oceania vote.

USA is benefiting from this. (Personally like either Qatar or Australia to get 2022, not US)


----------



## waqif (Jul 3, 2010)

Amos Adamu banned for three years by Fifa after corruption hearing
Reynald Temarii banned for one year
Adamu will appeal against decision
No action over allegations against Spain/Portugal and Qatar

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/nov/18/amos-adamu-banned-fifa-corruption


However, a further claim from the British newspaper The Sunday Times that some bidding countries were guilty of collusion before the Dec. 2 vote in Zurich was dismissed by the sport's governing body.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/18112010/2/fifa-ban-fine-ex-co-members-corruption-charges.html


what about the trading deal between USA - England to Withdraw England from 2022 and USA from 2018 in favor of some and exchange votes


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

waqif said:


> what about the trading deal between USA - England to Withdraw England from 2022 and USA from 2018 in favor of some and exchange votes


Huh? No trading deal. By virtue of the double-hosting rules, England was automatically disqualified from 2022 when the USA withdrew from 2018.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Bummer


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> Forgot to mention, This means:
> 
> Qatar loses 1 CAF vote.
> Australia loses 1 Oceania vote.
> ...


yep, USA will be smiling with this outcome


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I know FIFA is getting a lot of bad press, but this world cup bid is getting lots of coverage, and I'm sure while some of hating it, FIFA is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, but that's hardly the point is it? If England lose would I want us to enter another one under the same conditions, hell no.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> Why is Wezza in the brig but not OBTS? And how the **** did waqif escape punishment, hes the biggest troll on here???


I'm a little disappointed I missed all the fireworks, no idea what happened.

As for the 2 exco members, you'd think they'd put self interest aside for their confederations in the short term. 24 voters has to be better than 22 when their are 4 bidders in one vote and 5 in another.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> I'm a little disappointed I missed all the fireworks, no idea what happened.
> 
> As for the 2 exco members, you'd think they'd put self interest aside for their confederations in the short term. 24 voters has to be better than 22 when their are 4 bidders in one vote and 5 in another.


Same

Obviously Waqif was stirring the pot.I wouldn't mind it if there was substance to his comments but he seems to just post jibberish-I thinks it his first language

Anyway back to the bid-its quite obvious that Adamu has to stand aside and let someone else represent that confederation.Why on earth should a whole confederation be be penalised


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> I'm a little disappointed I missed all the fireworks, no idea what happened.


No fireworks. Without knowing the full picture, briggings were handed out. Massive over reaction in all honesty. 

Anyways.......


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> I'm a little disappointed I missed all the fireworks, no idea what happened.
> 
> As for the 2 exco members, you'd think they'd put self interest aside for their confederations in the short term. 24 voters has to be better than 22 when their are 4 bidders in one vote and 5 in another.


Apparently Temarii is determined to fight the charges "for the good of the confed"

Hopefully the confed have a good chat to him and convince him to accept the suspension and resume the fight after the vote


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Only Adamu is appealing


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

What does FIFA expect-to reschedule Wimbledonhno:
As for Australia,some interest will remain in the provincial sports but as we see from history our ratings records for fta and cable are for football.The World Cup in Australia would absolutely dominate the landscape and to suggest a match between Gold Coast and North Melbourne will hold the locals to ransom is fanciful.Although the AFL wants to play through they know that playing any marquee matches in this period is a waste of time and would devalue their season as ratings would be all time lows as we saw this year and the last world cup.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

_X_ said:


> What does FIFA expect-to reschedule Wimbledonhno:
> As for Australia,some interest will remain in the provincial sports but as we see from history our ratings records for fta and cable are for football.The World Cup in Australia would absolutely dominate the landscape and to suggest a match between Gold Coast and North Melbourne will hold the locals to ransom is fanciful.Although the AFL wants to play through they know that playing any marquee matches in this period is a waste of time and would devalue their season as ratings would be all time lows as we saw this year and the last world cup.


In many ways all I can read from this, and other actions of FIFA, is that the WC will only ever go to a place it can stop everything, make the most cash, only pander to European and America TV broadcasters and have things their own way. It certainly limits the market for growth if they keep that up.

In many ways, winning this WC would be just a magnet for the wrong kind of attention, which the media will pick over for years to come. If England loses its bid, which is looking more likely by the day, just wait for the media storm that the press there will unleash. The winners will be shrouded in an air of corruption, just by association.

Its looking more and more likely that the US will win, as the $$ are just too hard for FIFA to resist. Australia can not compete on a level playing field in that regard, so if they do not look at things like legacy and Asian/Oceania market potential, its just a mountain too high for us to climb.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> In many ways all I can read from this, and other actions of FIFA, is that the WC will only ever go to a place it can stop everything, make the most cash, only pander to European and America TV broadcasters and have things their own way. It certainly limits the market for growth if they keep that up.
> 
> In many ways, winning this WC would be just a magnet for the wrong kind of attention, which the media will pick over for years to come. If England loses its bid, which is looking more likely by the day, just wait for the media storm that the press there will unleash. The winners will be shrouded in an air of corruption, just by association.
> 
> Its looking more and more likely that the US will win, as the $$ are just too hard for FIFA to resist. Australia can not compete on a level playing field in that regard, so if they do not look at things like legacy and Asian/Oceania market potential, its just a mountain too high for us to climb.


don't disagree with much of this, except the perception on the winner for 2018

England has a great bid, but to be fair the Russian and Spanish bids are bloody good too.

Only one I can see causing a stigma is if Qatar win 2022. The tech report is far too damning to ignore, and if the exco endorse the bid, they will have to explain how they completely ignored the tech reports and what motivated their decision.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

T74 said:


> don't disagree with much of this, except the perception on the winner for 2018
> 
> England has a great bid, but to be fair the Russian and Spanish bids are bloody good too.
> 
> Only one I can see causing a stigma is if Qatar win 2022. The tech report is far too damning to ignore, and if the exco endorse the bid, they will have to explain how they completely ignored the tech reports and what motivated their decision.


I agree that any Qatar victory in 2022 will be very damning for FIFA. 

The point I was making is that the English media are not exactly friendly and failure to deliver the 2018 for them will likely just see them try and tear the process to sheds. Qatar winning 2022 will also bring a very negative reaction from many, but we will just have to wait and see what happens in December


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

As far as FIFA money from the US v Oz,there won't be much in it.The LOC gets the money from tickets sales not FIFA.
We give FIFA far more power to demand higher sponsors agreements because of the fact that our very timezone has 75% of the globes population.
Regarding who will host either edition,its still totally up for grabs but the last 2 from each would shock many people.

Of all the bids we have the best economy to present to FIFA for their consideration.Who knows who will be following Ireland and Portugal?
Also seems that tickets will be very cheap here too as we leave the USD in our wake:lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

OFC is committed to growing football at community and school level throughout the Pacific. To this end, OFC has developed a unique grassroots programme called ‘Just Play' which promotes physical activity for primary-aged children while encouraging community involvement and healthy living. ‘Just Play’ is designed for children aged 6-12 and is based around structured activity programmes as well as the distribution of equipment packs containing balls, cones, bibs, activity manuals and other resources that enable children to play football at anytime and in any situation. Volunteers and teachers, who are trained by OFC in cooperation with its member associations, provide tuition for students on how to develop games skills and lead healthier lives. ‘Just Play’ certificates and equipments bags are handed out at the at the end of each course. The initiative is led by OFC Head of Social Responsibility Franck Castillo, Technical Coordinator Colin Tuaa and Just Play consultant Vania Kenning.

The success of the 'Just Play' programme is based on key partnerships. OFC is working closely with the Government of Australia – through its agencies the Australian Agency for International Development (AusAID) and the Australian Sports Commission (ASC) – and Football Federation Australia (FFA) to roll out the programme across the Pacific. OFC also works closely with the member association, department of education and local community leaders wherever possible. An important aspect of the 'Just Play' program is the pro-active fostering of the development in local clubs and associations which remain the primary source of the game’s grass-roots and elite development strength throughout Oceania. Therefore, clubs and associations will be integrated into an overarching retention strategy that provides them with direct access to 'Just Play' children via the school program, and the opportunity to promote their club to a targeted and captive audience. This will be facilitated by inviting local clubs to meet with school teachers, children and parents who are attending the program during the final two weeks of each 'Just Play' activity. The local club can provide to the school teacher, children and their parents information about other fun football activities which are available for them after their 'Just Play' experience. In some instances club members may also be part of the program delivery team which will provide even greater opportunity to promote their club benefits to would be potential club members. 

http://www.oceaniafootball.com/ofc/Development/tabid/1026/PageContentType/Just Play/Default.aspx


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Melb_aviator said:


> In many ways all I can read from this, and other actions of FIFA, is that the WC will only ever go to a place it can stop everything, make the most cash, only pander to European and America TV broadcasters and have things their own way. It certainly limits the market for growth if they keep that up.
> .


I somehow doubt the USA will cancel baseball and potentially the NBA play-offs to accommodate the world cup.

Such a ruling might make sense in a small city, but it pretty stupid overall.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I somehow doubt the USA will cancel baseball and potentially the NBA play-offs to accommodate the world cup.
> 
> Such a ruling might make sense in a small city, but it pretty stupid overall.


Is baseball also happening in Japan at that time of year?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

_X_ said:


> Is baseball also happening in Japan at that time of year?


Yes. Rugby too, I believe, although crowds are much lower.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

_X_ said:


>


Nice


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Meanwhile , FIFA president Sepp Blatter is in Brazil for a meeting with the three South American ExCo members.

Blatter, who doesn’t want Qatar to host the 2022 World Cup, will be doing all he can to persuade them not to be part of a Spain 2018-Qatar vote-trading alliance.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...g-BBC-Panorama-documentary.html#ixzz15z5T1z5f


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Two of the more interesting things to come out from reports have been:

- The Draw is likely to be at the Sydney Opera House
- The Media centre is likely to be at the Southern Cross Building in Melbourne (must be space provided by the Vic State Govt), with nearly all the Grand Hyatt booked out by FIFA.

The draw was fairly obvious it would be their, but the Melbourne Convention Centre might still be in for a shot at one of the draws. 

The media centre is an interesting choice, especially given the fact that so many said the Vic govt did nothing for the bid. I think that, as seen in a few WCs over time, the networks tend to go their own way though, booking other facilities in, sometimes anyway, other cities. In Sth Africa for instance, some set up in Jo'burg, others in Cape Town. It was all about choice. I can see most being blinded by finding a location with the Opera House and SHB if Australia wins the bid


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> Two of the more interesting things to come out from reports have been:
> 
> - The Draw is likely to be at the Sydney Opera House
> - The Media centre is likely to be at the Southern Cross Building in Melbourne (must be space provided by the Vic State Govt), with nearly all the Grand Hyatt booked out by FIFA.
> ...


All sounds good for 2026!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> All sounds good for 2026!! :lol: :lol:


Yeah for the US when they finally get those government guarantees through and might be able to launch another bid with such precision as the Australian bid, although I personally believe Egypt will be given the go for the event, ahead of a crumbling nation who doesn't have the game as the number 1 sport, infact it is a minnow sport and where their team has achieved nothing in world football. These are not characteristics of multiple world cup hosts.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Yeah for the US when they finally get those government guarantees through and might be able to launch another bid with such precision as the Australian bid, although I personally believe Egypt will be given the go for the event, ahead of a crumbling nation who doesn't have the game as the number 1 sport, in fact it is a minnow sport and where their team has achieved nothing in world football. These are not characteristics of multiple world cup hosts.


you are aware Mike that the "crumbling nation" of the USA still has a higher per capita income than we do ($46k compared to $45k), and that is in the depths of the recession in 2009

also I'm pretty sure the USA team has achieved more to date than the Socceroos have

oh, and before you start banging on about USA's debt again, you are aware that the USA's external debt is around $44k per capita. Compare that to the UK which is around $147k per capita.

if you are going to boost our bid, great, but don't bag the USA with idiotic claims that don't stand up to even the lightest of scrutiny. its just plain embarrassing.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Gondolier said:


> All sounds good for 2026!! :lol: :lol:


Unfortunately we won't get that option,whereas the USA is the stand out bid from CONCACAF,there are many options in Asia.FIFA will know that the USA will get 2026 uncontested, 

Thats why we have to make it count because we just won't get another chance.Anyway its our 100th birthday of the National Team on June 17,2022:cheers:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> you are aware Mike that the "crumbling nation" of the USA still has a higher per capita income than we do ($46k compared to $45k), and that is in the depths of the recession in 2009
> 
> also I'm pretty sure the USA team has achieved more to date than the Socceroos have
> 
> ...


Buddy try multiplying those figures properly and then try posting them. I don't like this per capita garbage, if you want to go per capita then I'm sure Qatarson will come in and go Qatar should host the world cup because they have the highest per capita income out of all the nations involved, but we all know that's garbage, as are your so called FACTS :lol:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Melb_aviator said:


> Two of the more interesting things to come out from reports have been:
> 
> - The Draw is likely to be at the Sydney Opera House
> - The Media centre is likely to be at the Southern Cross Building in Melbourne (must be space provided by the Vic State Govt), with nearly all the Grand Hyatt booked out by FIFA.
> ...


I think FIFA would love the draw at the Sydney Opera House, but having worked behind the scenes on the Final Draw in Cape Town, its the seating capacity indicated which will may exclude the Opera House from being the final draw venue, barring a temporary venue outside to seat 5,000.

I think the IBC will be accommodate inside the Sydney Olympic Park due to its proximity to Telstra stadium or the Sydney Exhibition Centre given its proximity to hotels or the Melbourne Exhibition Centre, given its location.

The IBC choice, may simply come down to politics and where FIFA wants the IBC to be located. FIFA do not want a repeat of South Africa 2010, where its IBC in Johannesburg, was slapped in the face by BBC, SBS and other broadcasters choosing to broadcast from Cape Town. CT provided a better IBC bid with thousands of hotel rooms within walking distance where as there were zero hotels around Soccer City and the IBC. This may see the Sydney Exhibition Centre or Melbourne Exhibition Centre preferred to Homebush.

If I had my way

- Prelim Draw: Melbourne
- Final Draw: Sydney (if the Opera House can accommodate 5,000)
- IBC/MPC: Sydney (including formal studios/broadcast space in most host cities)


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Melb_aviator said:


> The media centre is an interesting choice, especially given the fact that so many said the Vic govt did nothing for the bid. I think that, as seen in a few WCs over time, the networks tend to go their own way though, booking other facilities in, sometimes anyway, other cities. In Sth Africa for instance, some set up in Jo'burg, others in Cape Town. It was all about choice. I can see most being blinded by finding a location with the Opera House and SHB if Australia wins the bid


Where did Australia have the media centres for the Sydney and Melbourne Olympic games?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> Where did Australia have the media centres for the Sydney and Melbourne Olympic games?


off memory Darling Harbour for Sydney. No idea what happened back in '56


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I think FIFA would love the draw at the Sydney Opera House, but having worked behind the scenes on the Final Draw in Cape Town, its the seating capacity indicated which will may exclude the Opera House from being the final draw venue, barring a temporary venue outside to seat 5,000.
> 
> I think the IBC will be accommodate inside the Sydney Olympic Park due to its proximity to Telstra stadium or the Sydney Exhibition Centre given its proximity to hotels or the Melbourne Exhibition Centre, given its location.
> 
> ...


The forecourt of the Opera House has been the scene for the Australian Idol grand finals, plus it will be where Oprah does her Sydney shows at the end of the year.

No idea how many it hold in total. I know the Oprah crowd is 3,000+


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

T74 said:


> The forecourt of the Opera House has been the scene for the Australian Idol grand finals, plus it will be where Oprah does her Sydney shows at the end of the year.
> 
> No idea how many it hold in total. I know the Oprah crowd is 3,000+


Yip I remember those Idols finals.

If it can accommodate the media and their equipment it would be quite amazing.

Of course Sydney will have to pay for all the costs of this temporary venue AND secure the entire site.

Cape Town used 8,000sqm for the Draw Hall. Another 2,500 sqm for the Media working areas and press conferences


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Yip I remember those Idols finals.
> 
> If it can accommodate the media and their equipment it would be quite amazing.
> 
> ...


Space would be the only issue, if it is one - NSW Govt would throw money at an event like that. They are spending $4m to bring Oprah down here, and you would get better global publicity with the FIFA draw.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

T74 said:


> The forecourt of the Opera House has been the scene for the Australian Idol grand finals, plus it will be where Oprah does her Sydney shows at the end of the year.
> 
> No idea how many it hold in total. I know the Oprah crowd is 3,000+


Didn't it also hold a FIFA Congress two years back?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

T74 said:


> The forecourt of the Opera House has been the scene for the Australian Idol grand finals, plus it will be where Oprah does her Sydney shows at the end of the year.
> 
> No idea how many it hold in total. I know the Oprah crowd is 3,000+





Mo Rush said:


> Yip I remember those Idols finals.
> 
> If it can accommodate the media and their equipment it would be quite amazing.
> 
> ...





T74 said:


> Space would be the only issue, if it is one - NSW Govt would throw money at an event like that. They are spending $4m to bring Oprah down here, and you would get better global publicity with the FIFA draw.


It's a very flexible space. Remember up 250 000 people saw Crowded House play there in 1996.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

good call - forgot all about the Crowded House gig


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Great pic


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> It's a very flexible space. Remember up 250 000 people saw Crowded House play there in 1996.


How big is that space? If you allowed 4 people per square metre (which would be very packed, probably dangerously so) you'd need 62,500 sqm of space to fit that many people in.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

"You can say we've been to Asia for the World Cup but Australia is something very special because it is quite a continent in itself. I think it would be a wonderful achievement if this can happen."


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

MysteryMike said:


> where their team has achieved nothing in world football.


Totally IGNORANT reply, as always...

1. At the 2009 Confederations Cup in South Africa -- that's the test event the year before a regular World Cup in case you didn't KNOW, MystressMike -- the US team beat eventual WC champ Spain in the semis, and went on to play the finals vs. Brazil.

And where was the Oz team? AT HOME!! :lol: :lol:

Really stupid. Also, the MLS league is the FASTEST growing soccer league in world history...jumping to 16 ACTIVE teams to date since its inception in 1995...so THAT's about one NEW CLUB each year...in case you can't compute...with an additional THREE teams waiting in the wings!! DUH!! 

Yeah, in a country of 25 million, you probably have 2 sports of consequence. In one of 310 million, we CAN HAVE 5-6 MAJOR SPORTS!! But I guess you wouldn't know how that's possible. hno:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

And *his* reply was ignorant?

Congratulations with the MLS, though. 16 teams in 15 years! However, Australia's A-League has 11 teams and was founded only 6 years ago (12th team next year). 

MSL = 16 teams = 1 team per every 21.562 million people
A-League = 11 teams = 1 team per every 2.045 million people

Oh, and 2 major sports? Please.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> MSL = 16 teams = 1 team per every 21.562 million people
> A-League = 11 teams = 1 team per every 2.045 million people
> .


Precisely. How many tickets, and team T-shirts, iPhones and tsotchkes, etc., can 2.045 million people buy vs. 21.562 million people per team? (And that'll actually be *19 teams next year INCLUDING TWO Canadian clubs!*!) 

In the LARGER PICTURE, you're still ONLY a 25-million market vs. a 310-million market + 93 million from Mexico (which *is an adjoining land mass*...not the phony 'counting China + India + Japan populations' (which *are several THOUSAND MILES AWAY)* stats that some of you are BRUITING ABOUT! Not to mention that the Latino culture is already embedded into the Sunbelt USA lifestyle...so it's NOT like a whole new Latino marketing campaign has to be added...which of course, is NOT the cause with Anglo Australia. 

How many PCs, bottles of beer, and T-shirts, sneakers and flat-screen TVs can 25 million vs. a 310/400 million market BUY??


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Gondolier said:


> Also, the MLS league is the FASTEST growing soccer league in world history...jumping to 16 ACTIVE teams to date since its inception in 1995...so THAT's about one NEW CLUB each year...in case you can't compute...with an additional THREE teams waiting in the wings!! DUH!!


fastest growing in world history?

The football league in England has 36 clubs when it was 15 years old.

The J-League in Japan has grown from 20 to 34 teams in just two years longer.

I don't suspect they are isolated cases either.


And unless MLS started in 1995 with just 1 team, it's not growth of about one new club a year either.


By the way, your league isn't called "The MLS"


Other than that, you were more or less spot on.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Precisely. How many tickets, and team T-shirts, iPhones and tsotchkes, etc., can 2.045 million people buy vs. 21.562 million people per team? (And that'll actually be *19 teams next year INCLUDING TWO Canadian clubs!*!)
> 
> In the LARGER PICTURE, you're still ONLY a 25-million market vs. a 310-million market + 93 million from Mexico (which *is an adjoining land mass*...not the phony 'counting China + India + Japan populations' (which *are several THOUSAND MILES AWAY)*  stats that some of you are BRUITING ABOUT! Not to mention that the Latino culture is already embedded into the Sunbelt USA lifestyle...so it's NOT like a whole new Latino marketing campaign has to be added...which of course, is NOT the cause with Anglo Australia.
> 
> How many PCs, bottles of beer, and T-shirts, sneakers and flat-screen TVs can 25 million vs. a 310/400 million market BUY??


Take it easy. :wink2:
Besides, who in the world watches the A-League? :nuts: At least, the MLS has some popularity abroad. In Latin America and especially in Mexico, the MLS has an important number of followers.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Oz 2022 would very likely mean USA 2026, which would mean no U&A 2030. Not that you're at all transparent in your posts.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Bolsilludo said:


> Take it easy. :wink2:
> Besides, who in the world watches the A-League? :nuts: At least, the MLS has some popularity abroad. In Latin America and especially in Mexico, the MLS has an important number of followers.


Who watches the A-League? I don't know... maybe Australians... you know; the sport's target market...


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Totally IGNORANT reply, as always...
> 
> 1. At the 2009 Confederations Cup in South Africa -- that's the test event the year before a regular World Cup in case you didn't KNOW, MystressMike -- the US team beat eventual WC champ Spain in the semis, and went on to play the finals vs. Brazil.
> 
> And where was the Oz team? AT HOME!! :lol: :lol:


You know Australia has made the Confederations Cup final as well..... I don't see your point.



Bolsilludo said:


> Take it easy. :wink2:
> Besides, who in the world watches the A-League? :nuts: At least, the MLS has some popularity abroad. In Latin America and especially in Mexico, the MLS has an important number of followers.


The A-League has a following in East Asia. Again, I don't see the point of this post.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

It's also shown in Hong Kong, Canada, NZ, USA, and the UK. Not necessarily a large following, but the league is still televised internationally nonetheless.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Shambolic said:


> The A-League has a following in East Asia. Again, I don't see the point of this post.


And with what rating?. Come on!.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

How big a rating did the South African league have? Mo's told me that even within South Africa most people don't bother with it, instead watching English football.

Australia has a good enough pedigree in the game to host, certainly when compared with its rivals, none of whom are a Brazil or a Germany in their acheivements. USA and Australia are relatively comparable, Japan and Korea are too soon so the question becomes a moot point, and Qatar is miles behind all of them.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> And with what rating?. Come on!.


Do you think the MLS would be a ratings bonanza anywhere outside the US? Why are we even discussing this anyway? It's a non issue.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

Shambolic said:


> Do you think the MLS would be a ratings bonanza anywhere outside the US?.


Surely, it has more rating that the A-League.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Really now? Sorry, I clearly haven't been told enough times how much bigger the population of the US and surrounding nations are when compared to Australia. Enlighten me.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Bolsilludo said:


> Surely, it has more rating that the A-League.


The MLS is funded by the World Cup in 1994, Australia has no such luxury for their league, infact they go and try develop their Oceania/Asian regional football instead of spending money on their clubs. This is in stark contrast to the me me me philosophy of the USSF.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Totally IGNORANT reply, as always...
> 
> 1. At the 2009 Confederations Cup in South Africa -- that's the test event the year before a regular World Cup in case you didn't KNOW, MystressMike -- the US team beat eventual WC champ Spain in the semis, and went on to play the finals vs. Brazil.
> 
> ...


No one cares about the MLS, I tried watching games of it and I can't concentrate with stupid grid iron lines, not even the US cares about the MLS let alone the rest of the world, the MLS crowds average is about 15/16k after all this time, Australia managed that level of crowd average two seasons ago but they lack marketing dollars because their FA haven't hosted a world cup. The MLS didn't even exist before the US were given the rights to host the world cup, learn some history. The MLS is completely funded by the 1994 World Cup earnings. Australia already has their own professional league who are obviously doing a great job because the A-league clubs can already compete with even EPL clubs such as Everton or even beat clubs such as Boca Juniors from Argentina. Their clubs such as Adelaide United have even made it to the final of the AFC Champions league and the club world championship. Australia has already made the confederations cup final against Brazil as well, so what's your point? You know nothing about football or the world that is what's evident about your posts. Australia has a far more dedicated sports following than the US could ever dream of, football will always be a minnow sport in the US and multiple world cup hosts have the sport as number 1 or their national team has won the world cup etc etc. The US have none of that, that is why the US doesn't deserve to host the world cup multiple times for a long long time. It would be a disgrace to nations such as Argentina, Spain, England etc etc. Australia is a first time host and they have earned their chance with hard work, dedication and skill. They deserve to host and that is the ultimate FACT. Tough luck, move on.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

*TV problem for Aussie bid*

18 November 2010-AAP


The expected substantial loss of revenue from Europe and the Americas seems to be the major stumbling block for Australia as it looks to host the 2022 World Cup.

Football's world governing body FIFA released its evaluation reports on the nine bidders for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups on Wednesday.

It found a number of positives for Australia including having a technically sound bid, strong support and an opportunity to bring the tournament to the region for the first time.

But the bugbear appears to be how having Australia as a host impacts upon television revenues.

The report indicated it was certainly an issue.

"Should the FIFA World Cup be hosted in Australia, there is a risk of a reduction in TV income and, as a result, commercial revenue from Europe and the Americas," the executive summary on Australia pointed out.

"The income from Asia/Oceania would need to be increased substantially to offset the likelihood of loss of revenue in Europe."

FIFA gets about 95 per cent of its income from the tournament.

The winning bidders for the 2018 and 2022 tournaments will be announced on December 2 in Zurich.

Football Federation Australia boss Ben Buckley played down that element in a statement, saying the massive projected growth in the Asian region would more than offset any reduced revenue from Europe.

"Asia's middle class is growing rapidly and by 2022 there will be more middle class consumers in Asia than there will be in Europe and North America combined," Buckley said.

"This will greatly increase the value of television rights in Asia, allowing FIFA the opportunity to more than recoup any potential reduction in income derived from Europe or the Americas.

"Australia offers the opportunity to hold the World Cup in prime time for a region that will be home to three quarters of the world's population in 2022.

Other positives for Australia in the report were transport infrastructure, communications, security and a track record of hosting major events.

Negatives also included actual transport logistics given the size of Australia and as yet not meeting the required number of venue-specific team hotels.


_Source: http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/australia/news/1032263/TV-problem-for-Aussie-bid#_


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

For your convenience-commentary is Spanish


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

If Australia wins and the TV revenue issue becomes more of an issue, any other leagues during the WC will simply have to be postponed.

Even if the TV revenues are fine, there is no point in getting your hopes up for other sports events during the WC.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

_X_ said:


> For your convenience-commentary is Spanish


You have nothing else to show?. Please, respond with arguments, not with YouTube videos that nothing have to do with the Australian bid.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> If Australia wins and the TV revenue issue becomes more of an issue, any other leagues during the WC will simply have to be postponed.
> 
> Even if the TV revenues are fine, there is no point in getting your hopes up for other sports events during the WC.


Ben Buckley is on the Marketing and Television Advisory Board and has consistently said that ratings/broadcast agreements in Nth America will be more than offset by the booming growth in the middle classes of Asia

Got to remember that an Australian World Cup will go live in primetime and daytime to 86.5 % of the World:cheers:
That is an unbelievable chance for FIFA,a licence to print money for the future of football


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Bolsilludo said:


> You have nothing else to show?. Please, respond with arguments, not with YouTube videos that nothing have to do with the Australian bid.



It was the 5 year anniversary of the match last week,thought I'd celebrate
Particularly like the radio commentary


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

lol x


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Seems both Australia's main rivals will play WC's in 50 degree heat:nuts:
http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12098_6521962,00.html

Qatar hit back at US
Rival bidders clash over heat debate

Last updated: 22nd November 2010 Subscribe to RSS Feed
Qatar hit back at US

Bin Hammam: Not happy
SKY SPORTS ON SKY



Fifa executive committee members from Qatar and USA have clashed ahead of the World Cup vote next month.

Qatar and USA are among the nations bidding for the 2022 World Cup finals, which will be decided on 2nd December.

The latest row engulfing the process, which has been dogged by controversy, has seen Fifa member Chuck Blazer from the United States suggest that Qatar was too hot to host the finals.

"You can air-condition a stadium, but I don't see how you can air-condition an entire country," Blazer is quoted as saying.

Angered by Blazer's comments , Mohamed Bin Hammam, the Qatari head of the Asian Football Confederation and a Fifa executive committee member, suggested that the US bid was in no position to condemn anyone.
Challenges

"When my counterpart asked me about my response to the news that my country's bid was once more criticised due to Qatar's hot weather and the danger it may contribute toward players' and officials' health, I reminded him of two things," Bin Hammam wrote on his own blog.

"One: the technological developments and solutions that Qatar would apply to its stadiums in order to overcome the challenges of the heat.

"Two: whether or not he remembers the 1994 World Cup in the United States, where some of the matches were played at midday in temperatures as high as 50 degrees Celsius.

"When he told me that he remembers, I asked him whether or not anyone had criticised the US for putting the players' and officials' health in danger.

"On the contrary, even the American fans forgot about the heat, and, yet, applied for another World Cup posting in less than 16 years from the time they last hosted."



Australia's average temperature in the 10 host cities at World Cup time-19 degrees:cheers:


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

_X_ said:


> It was the 5 year anniversary of the match last week,thought I'd celebrate
> Particularly like the radio commentary


Let's not start arguing about football achievements that my country wins by a landslide to yours!!!.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Asia was once again the region to contribute the highest share of television audience with its 8.28 billion in-home viewers accounting for 32.2% of the global total. However, the total cumulative audience fell by 25.7 percent in 2006. This decline in viewer numbers is not surprising when viewed in the correct context. The 2002 event was staged in two Asian territories (Japan and South Korea) and kick-off times for live matches were consequently during prime viewing hours across most of the region whereas live matches in 2006 were shown mostly after midnight. Secondly, China - which accounts for approximately one-fifth of the total global audience - qualified for the finals for a historic first time in 2002 but failed to qualify in 2006. These circumstances explain the nine percent fall in the global cumulative audience in 2006.

* Asia contributed the highest share of the overall cumulative television audience, 8.28 billion in-home viewers, 34.2% of the global total.

* The highest single audience was recorded in China at 71.5 million viewers, for the group match between Japan and Croatia.

http://www.fifa.com


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Bolsilludo said:


> Let's not start arguing about football achievements that my country wins by a landslide to yours!!!.


Uruguay has an undeniable,absolutely amazing football history-I know that only too well-I go to Melbourne Victory matches with a Uruguayan.He certainly doesn't harp on about it,to the contrary infact.But being a student of football history I know Uruguay won every major international competition they entered from 1924-1954-a record that will NEVER be broken.
By the same token,I find your trolling totally unnecessary and will remind you of your pain in 2005 EVERY time you persist


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia’s home of football, SBS, will broadcast LIVE the announcement of the host nations for the 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cups at 1.55am on Friday, December 3, on SBS ONE and online at www.sbs.com.au/theworldgame.

The highly-anticipated announcement will reveal whether Australia has been successful in its bid to host the 2022 World Cup.

Hosts Craig Foster and David Basheer will be joined by Les Murray live from FIFA’s head office in Zurich. They will also be joined by Tim Harcourt, chief economist at Austrade, who will discuss the economic impacts of the outcome for Australia.

Murray will host SBS’s broadcast live from Zurich, where FIFA president Sepp Blatter will announce the host nations as decided by the FIFA executive committee.

Australia faces competition from Japan, Qatar, Korea Republic and the USA in its bid to stage the world’s biggest sporting spectacle in 2022.

England, Russia and joint bidders Spain/Portugal and Netherlands/Belgium are all in the running to host the 2018 World Cup.

“When the moment comes, millions of Australians will wait with baited breath for a decision that could change the nation,” SBS chief football analyst Foster said.

“If you remember Sydney 2000 fondly, that's nothing compared to the passion and exhilaration of the world's greatest sporting tournament.

"The thought of 32 nations and the entire cultural festival that goes with a World Cup being here, at home, is almost too much to contemplate. We wait and hope."

http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/2022-world-cup/news/1032463/


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

This is another reason why I want the World Cup in Australia.Had a few very personal experiences re Shosholoza-one at our charity match in Cape Town,the other on the bus to Nelspruit.Absolutely unforgettable
Thank you South Africa


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

_X_ said:


> By the same token,I find your trolling totally unnecessary and will remind you of your pain in 2005 EVERY time you persist


Whatever you say, bro.


----------



## BowlsAreNotBad (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pziKluqYnd4&feature=related


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

^^ :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Please remind me what the strength of Uruguayan football has to do with Australia's World Cup bid? I seem to be missing the relevance...


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Stupid thing is Uruguay may be relying on a vote from Australia and Oceania in 8 years.After the spitting incident at Montevideo Airport I lost all respect for you guys

And to the other bloke-2 posts in 2 years-learn how to embed noob



BowlsAreNotBad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pziKl...eature=related


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

2007: Sydney FC 5 - 3 LA Galaxy


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Its a beurtiful part of the world is Australasia
http://www.mercer.com/qualityoflivingpr#City_Ranking_Tables

Top 50 cities: Quality of living ranking
4 AUCKLAND
10 SYDNEY
12 WELLINGTON
18 MELBOURNE
21 PERTH
26 CANBERRA
32 ADELAIDE
36 BRISBANE

Top 50 cities: Eco-City ranking
5 WELLINGTON
7 ADELAIDE
12 PERTH
13 AUCKLAND
21 CANBERRA
23 BRISBANE
25 MELBOURNE
46 SYDNEY

The Economist's World's Most Livable Cities 2010 (Top 10
3 Melbourne
7 Sydney
8 Perth
8 Adelaide
10 Auckland


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nation_branding

Governance Brand 2008
5 Australia 
Export Brand 2008
10 Australia 
Cultural heritage 2008
11 Australia 
Immigration./ Investment. Brand 2008
7 Australia 
Tourism Brand 2008
5 Australia 
People Brand 2008
2 Australia 

:cheers:


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

^^ Seems very desperate to me.


----------



## Shambolic (Nov 20, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> ^^ Seems very desperate to me.


Kinda like you? :tongue2:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------

